# True or False?



## Kaickul

This is a new game ! Its called "True or False", I'm going to start a statement about the next person (TNP for short). And the person who comes next may answer True or False then come up with a statement for the next person. So I'll start...


TNP had a pet hamster.


----------



## necronile

false

TNP got in a fight during his life.


----------



## Rev2010

True, several. TNP has pooped their pants at least once in their adulthood


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Oh God, it's true. On my 21st birthday I had the flu pretty bad and I completely misjudged a fart. 


TNP is a Time Lord.


----------



## Vostre Roy

I wish.... 

TNP had at least one argument with a cop while being completely drunk


----------



## cwhitey2

This is true.

TNP has never gotten laid.


----------



## AxeHappy

Been in a four way so false. 

TNP secretly hates guitar and is just here to infiltrate our community and bring us down from the inside!


----------



## Xaios

Djod desires the beautiful extinguishing of all life, so my work here isn't merely destroy SSO, but to enlist an army with which we shall cleanse the world.

TNP secretly enjoys Nu-Metal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Truth. Have a deep love for early Linkin Park and Stuck Mojo. 

TNP was phone.


----------



## caskettheclown

False, i'm not phone.

TNP owns an 8 string electric .



I love this game so i'll participate a lot <3


----------



## Vhyle

False, unfortunately.

TNP once entertained the idea of dousing his/her own genitals with peanut butter.


----------



## erdiablo666

I hadn't... But I am now, for some reason. 

TNP is addicted to Brazilian fart porn


----------



## caskettheclown

no but I know someone who does enjoy it 

Has TNP Really Been Far Even as Decided to Use Even Go Want to do Look More Like?


----------



## ilyti

Uhmm.. no?

TNP is a member of PETA


----------



## Vhyle

Fukk no, not in a million years.

TNP has a vast wealth of knowledge on swallows, especially African and European swallows.


----------



## mcd

False, and MP sucks 

True or False TNP has $12 in there wallet


----------



## User Name

liquid carnage, the king of the vast wasteland we know as the off-topic section.


----------



## thebunfather

False. I have zero dollars in my wallet. Only a card.

TNP enjoyed the soundtrack from Mama Mia...


----------



## IbanezDaemon

False: No effing way

TNP has a fear of playing LIVE and has nightmares about it.


----------



## Jakke

False, playing live is the best thing ever

TNP secretly dreams about participating in coordinated dance numbers á Footloose


----------



## jonajon91

False
Everyone gets jitters. I have never had bad dreams, but I do get pretty flatulent when nervous which sucks!


TNP still lives at home.

---edit---

Ninjad use the post above


----------



## IbanezDaemon

False: Have been out on my lonesome since I was 16.

TNP Wants a Custom Build but doesn't want to go on a waiting list.


----------



## Vhyle

True, but I haven't. Not because of the waiting list, but because I'm broker than shit.

TNP is deathly afraid of black metal, in fear of Satan himself being summoned through their speakers.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

False: Bring it on Satan, just not the vocals.

TNP Has Played Air Guitar in the last month
and pulled heroic faces whilst doing so.


----------



## Idontpersonally

true
Tnp loves cats


----------



## Nile

True.
TNP has jerked off in the last week.


----------



## Chuck

Duh. 

TNP can't sweep.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

False, I sweeps my pick... 

TNP has been on the radio/had their music on the radio (metal radio counts)


----------



## sniperfreak223

False, unfortunately.

TNP has made their ladyfriend cry by "brick-walling" her.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

False pissed some off though.
Tnp has German heritage


----------



## sniperfreak223

true.

TNP can link his genealogy to a famous historical figure.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

True, John Wilkes Booth :X

TNP looks at himself in the mirror when he plays guitar sometimes


----------



## Pat_tct

false, i have no mirror in my living room... just one small in the bathroom^^

TNP has no clue about computers and just use them to browse the web


----------



## Khaerruhl

False. I picked out each and every part in my computer and assembled it.

TNP can't play the blues.


----------



## redstone

True, but I could play I can't play the blues. 

TNP never smashed a guitar


----------



## flexkill

False....Good times....


TNP secretly admires Dean guitars.


----------



## ASoC

False

TNP has never broken several bones in one shot


----------



## sniperfreak223

False...two ribs, the right ulna, four metacarpals, tib/fib and two metatarsals in a bicycle/car collision.

TNP loves power metal.


----------



## thebunfather

False. I like it, but don't love it.

TNP has pissed themselves while laughing.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

False. Sharted, never pissed though... that's just gross

TNP is fat


----------



## Jakke

False, I'm 6'7" and weigh 180 lbs (about 201 cm and about 80kg for those not metrically challenged)

TNP dislikes progressive metal, and yet hangs here


----------



## Hyacinth

False. I love prog everything

TNP still plays the very first guitar they got.


----------



## straightshreddd

False. Thing's long gone.

TNP has a weird fetish.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Unless enjoying bondage is weird then no

TNP is a huge Vai fanboy.


----------



## Dcm81

False. He's good but not my taste.

TNP can read music.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

True, standard notation ain't no thang. 

TNP has checked out a lady/gentleman only to be horrified when they turn around and it's someone they're related to.


----------



## Chuck

False. Fortunately I am more attentive than that. 

TNP has broken a bone at a show whilst moshing.


----------



## Rev2010

False, never broken any bones. On a side note I possibly broke my big toe on my honeymoon cruise... from the looks of the photos I took it sure does seem likely I broke it. Here, what do you think? (TNP question is under the photo)








TNP believes aliens have visited Earth.


----------



## Mike

true. 

TNP has never worked in retail.


----------



## Chuck

True. Jimmy Johns ftw!

TNP loves Japanese cars


----------



## Church2224

False. I drive a Ford F150 and will continue to drive Ford until the day I die. 

TNP is a virgin.


----------



## Idontpersonally

False, *got ninjad but .... yea japanese cars
Tnp has at least one friend who is an alcoholic


----------



## Rev2010

False. The one that I did have is no longer friends with me after I beat his ass down. However, by societal standards you can call me one since I drink each night after work... more beers than the "ok" amount of 2 twelve ounces.

TNP, has never travelled outside their home country.


----------



## Church2224

Rev2010 said:


> False. The one that I did have is no longer friends with me after I beat his ass down. However, by societal standards you can call me one since I drink each night after work... more beers than the "ok" amount of 2 twelve ounces.
> 
> TNP, has never travelled outside their home country.



False, I have been to Mexico, Canada, Ireland and the UK.

TNP owns at least 5 guitars.


----------



## Chuck

Exactly 5! Not for long though... 

TNP spends more time playing video games than playing guitar.


----------



## tripguitar

false. pretty close though... 

TNP always wanted to be a drummer, but ended up a guitarist.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

False, I always wanted to be a violinist.

TNP has been ninja'd by me.


----------



## Church2224

tripguitar said:


> false. pretty close though...
> 
> TNP always wanted to be a drummer, but ended up a guitarist.



False, but I want to learn the drums 

TNP Spend more time on SSO than playing guitar.


----------



## Skyblue

True. 
I'm lazy >.> 

TNP ate something during the last 20 minutes.


----------



## Rev2010

False. 

TNP would disintegrate Kanye West with a Star Trek phaser if they existed and he could get away with it.


----------



## Pooluke41

False, because of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvpcSrrFphQ


TNP loves converge


----------



## Khaerruhl

False. Never heard of them. If it's a band...

TNP loves busting out a techno/pop playlist from time to time.


----------



## necronile

True but only techno and then only The prodigy

TNP never learned how to swim.


----------



## Mprinsje

False

TNP still lives with his/her parents.


----------



## guitareben

Mprinsje said:


> False
> 
> TNP still lives with his/her parents.



True, but im at Uni (only 19!), so its ok  

TNP actually prefers 6 strings over sevens.


----------



## Chuck

True.  (ducks for cover)

TNP likes to scoop mids


----------



## flexkill




----------



## ASoC

False, my mids be boosted 

TNP only writes in standard tunings


----------



## Pooluke41

false. I do not discriminate.

TNP has shat themselves at least once during their adolescence/adulthood


----------



## Church2224

Pooluke41 said:


> false. I do not discriminate.
> 
> TNP has shat themselves at least once during their adolescence/adulthood



True. Never trust a fart folks....

TNP Like Dean's Imports and Dimebag guitars.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

.... no those guitars are awful

TNP went through a wigger phase


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Goddamn ninjas


----------



## Rev2010

Pooluke41 said:


> false. I do not discriminate.
> 
> TNP has shat themselves at least once during their adolescence/adulthood



Heeeey, that was mine third post in! LOL. 

Rev.


----------



## Rev2010

False. TNP has gotten caught masturbating.


----------



## soliloquy

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> .... no those guitars are awful
> 
> TNP went through a wigger phase



false. i went through a psudo-goth, all black, long hair, metal head phase. 

tnp tried on his/her partners underwear


----------



## Rev2010

Stupid phone, repeat post... Sorry.


----------



## sniperfreak223

soliloquy said:


> false. i went through a psudo-goth, all black, long hair, metal head phase.
> 
> tnp tried on his/her partners underwear



True..ran around in my GF's bra screaming "LOOK AT MAH SEXY BEWBIES!!!"

TNP only needs 22 frets.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

True.

TNP enjoys hallucinagens every now and again.


----------



## Idontpersonally

True * got ninjad* but true lol
tnp has vivid dreams


----------



## sniperfreak223

True.

TNP secretly hates Ibanez


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

False

TNP openly hates BC Rich


----------



## sniperfreak223

False. I _f_uckin' love BC Rich.

TNP does not djent.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

This is true. I hate the djent tone. It's frakin nasty.

TNP listens to soundtracks.


----------



## ASoC

True, there are a lot of video game OSTs on my computer

TNP drives a truck/suv


----------



## Idontpersonally

false
tnp is an introvert


----------



## JEngelking

True mostly, I'm generally really shy.

TNP has guilty pleasure music that no one else knows about.


----------



## vilk

False, I'm pretty open about anything I like, and none of it is embarrassing really. 

TNP has actually laughed out loud at least one female stand-up comedian.


----------



## tm20

true, chick comedy on youtube is where i've found a few good female comedians

TNP wishes they were batman


----------



## ASoC

Hell yes I do

TNP drinks a lot of water


----------



## sniperfreak223

true...way too much.

TNP is a Whovian.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Too late. 
Nope, never watched Dr. Who. 

TNP thinks Season 8 of Dexter was the greatest piece of programming on TV.


----------



## Pooluke41

Rev2010 said:


> Heeeey, that was mine third post in! LOL.
> 
> Rev.



I took your idea and made it better.


----------



## Necris

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Too late.
> Nope, never watched Dr. Who.
> 
> TNP thinks Season 8 of Dexter was the greatest piece of programming on TV.




I've never watched Dexter.

TNP has an awesome beard.


----------



## JEngelking

I wish. 

TNP's favorite animal is a caracal.


----------



## sage

false

TNP is a closet wannabe dubstep producer


----------



## ASoC

False

TNP has wanted a pet ferret at some point in their life


----------



## Mexi

false, after seeing my friends' ferret shit all over the place, I said .... that!

TNP has had ambiguously positive gay experiences in early adulthood


----------



## Vostre Roy

False... it wasn't ambiguous (kidding, statement is 100% false)

TNP still live at his parent's house


----------



## jay moth

False, I'm not even in the same timezone.

TNP has a strange haircut.


----------



## Idontpersonally

True, shitty shaggy hobo dreads
tnp is agnostic


----------



## flexkill

False, I am positive there is no God.


TNP Is a huge Clutch fan.


----------



## necronile

False, I like some songs but im not a huge fan.
TNP likes to listen to BVB(black veil brides )


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

No, I have dignity. 

TNP is a Brony.


----------



## tripguitar

false. never even seen the show. in fact i had to google the term "brony"

TNP enjoys all those crappy B movies on Netflix.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

False, although my sister would always spend probably about 4 hours a day watching random crap on Netflix.

TNP has used shampoo as lube


----------



## sniperfreak223

tripguitar said:


> false. never even seen the show. in fact i had to google the term "brony"
> 
> TNP enjoys all those crappy B movies on Netflix.



False, but I do watch those SyFy originals for the comedic value.

False.

TNP has a Hentai fetish.


----------



## Idontpersonally

False. I wouldnt call it a "fetish" per se..

tnp cant really cook


----------



## sage

false, I am an amazing cook.

TNP is a Coheed and Cambria fan


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Love me some high-pitched prog rock. 

TNP is going to reply to this.


----------



## Danukenator

False! Where's your God now?!?

TNP hates Dragonforce.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

That's false. I don't hate them, I just strongly dislike them XD 

TNP hates Fender


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Could not be more false.

TNP trims their toe hair.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

False. I'm hairy and proud.

TNP has shat themselves as an adult


----------



## Nile

False. I can control my anus.

TNP has wacked off more than 100 times total.


----------



## flexkill

True....c'mon man....100 times???? Thats a slow week!

TNP loves Asian women.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

False, I never had a thing for them. I love pretty much every sort of woman though.

TNP did not know that they hope they were a Viking raider in a past life until they read this post.


----------



## dedsouth333

False I've always known. Tnp always eats the head off a gummy bear before the rest.


----------



## sniperfreak223

true, you've gotta kill em before you eat them.

TNP is proficient with a longbow.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

False but I'd love to get good with one

TNP went through an awkward scene phase


----------



## sniperfreak223

False.

TNP wishes he was Jan Egeland.


----------



## jonajon91

False.

TNP got a really awkward birds and the bees talk from their parents.


----------



## Dcm81

False. Mama basically just said go forth and multiply!

TNP shaves their gooch.


----------



## Idontpersonally

uhm, wtf is a gooch hahah false. If its balls then only a few times.

tnp has never flamed or trolled on sso


----------



## sage

true, I'm not that kind of dude at all.

TNP has a regrettable tattoo.


----------



## tacotiklah

True, I asked for flames on my arms and the person was all ....ed up on something and gave me seaweed instead. I have plans to get them fixed at some point.

TNP is a lover of Red Pandas.


----------



## Idontpersonally

.... yes true!






tnp has gone sky diving


----------



## sniperfreak223

False, but I really want to.

TNP's guardian angel is a red fox.


----------



## dedsouth333

False. It's a blue lobster lol. Tnp loves The Hitchhiker's Guide "trilogy"


----------



## Edika

True I have read it several times in two languages.

TNP thinks that the last guitar or gear purchase would be enough to hold him of for quite some time but after a couple of months is surfing the net GASing for new things.


----------



## Chuck

It never is 

TNP has never had a Sandwhich from Jimmy Johns!


----------



## Vhyle

Edika said:


> True I have read it several times in two languages.
> 
> TNP thinks that the last guitar or gear purchase would be enough to hold him of for quite some time but after a couple of months is surfing the net GASing for new things.



Very true. GASsing pretty hard for a BCR Outlaw 8. I bought a 7321 about six months ago.

TNP wishes they were single again...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wish granted. 

TNP found out why kids love the taste of Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## Vhyle

True. Because Cinnamon Toast Crunch is fukking awesome. There is no reason why kids don't like it.

TNP wishes they had sharks with laser beams attached to their heads.


----------



## Idontpersonally

true
















tnp has debated about active vs passive pickups on sso and believes one of them is superior


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

False

tnp has a porn video in their favorites under an inconspicuous name


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Truth...

x50. 



TNP is too blind to see the benefits of the double-locking floating tremolo.


----------



## dedsouth333

True. I just don't like dealing with them anymore. Tnp secretly loves D&D


----------



## will_shred

False, never played it 


TNP has at least one cat.


----------



## thebunfather

False. I have 4 rabbits.

TNP is watching the Breaking Bad finale tonight.


----------



## sniperfreak223

False.

TNP produces/stars in amateur porn.


----------



## thebunfather

True, if amateur porn includes sitting outside my neighbor's window with a camera.

TNP will help bail me out of jail if the above statement is admissable in court.


----------



## Lifestalker

thebunfather said:


> True, if amateur porn includes sitting outside my neighbor's window with a camera.
> 
> TNP will help bail me out of jail if the above statement is admissable in court.



True!



thebunfather said:


> False. I have 4 rabbits.
> 
> TNP is watching the Breaking Bad finale tonight.



(So ....ing) True. My eyes will be glued to the tv.

TNP went streaking in his neighborhood as a child.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I only streak in my own house. 

TNP wants to have passionate man-love with Jeff Bridges.


----------



## Cloudy

False, replace bridges with loomis and my answer is different.

TNP thinks BKPs are overrated.


----------



## tacotiklah

Both true and false. I just feel they're overpriced for what you get out of them.
TNP is not a fan of Breaking Bad.


----------



## JEngelking

True, I've never seen it. 

TNP was at one point very involved with being on Myspace.


----------



## AxeHappy

False. Myspace is bullshit. 

TNP cries after orgasming.


----------



## oracles

AxeHappy said:


> False. Myspace is bullshit.
> 
> TNP cries after orgasming.



False, but my ex was a crier...

TNP would love to be trapped on an deserted island only being able to listen to Creed's "Arms Wide Open" for the next decade.


----------



## jeleopard

oracles said:


> False, but my ex was a crier...
> 
> TNP would love to be trapped on an deserted island only being able to listen to Creed's "Arms Wide Open" for the next decade.



50 shades of false

TNP has had relations with an older man/woman, depending on preference.


----------



## Idontpersonally

true , made out with a granny at an aal/meshugga concert..i love older women
tnp is ocd about a few things


----------



## DeadWeight

Haha, true I suppose, but not too bad. I hate walking on cracks in pavement

TNP has never fed a wild animal

(took me three edits to get this post right after being ninja'd and not paying attention)


----------



## Chuck

DeadWeight said:


> Haha, true I suppose, but not too bad. I hate walking on cracks in pavement
> 
> TNP has never fed a wild animal
> 
> (took me three edits to get this post right after being ninja'd and not paying attention)



False. 

TNP still hasn't decided between the PS4 and Xbox One  (I haven't!)


----------



## jeleopard

Chuck said:


> False.
> 
> TNP still hasn't decided between the PS4 and Xbox One  (I haven't!)



False. 

PS4, son!

TNP knows it's Sad But True (I'm tired, fight me)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. That Ain't my Bitch. 

TNP has enjoyed at least one One Direction song.


----------



## Pezshreds

False, I'd rather cut my hands off and soak them in salt.

TNP has said it dee-gent once upon a time


----------



## Idontpersonally

kind of true, more like duh-jent. It took me a while to get used to 'jent', but after a while it felt better than duhjent, that was maybe less than a year ago lol.

tnp has a hookah.


----------



## sniperfreak223

false, but my ex does.

TNP secretly loves K-pop


----------



## Black43

NOOOOOO WAY.... I confess I looked at it once, out of curiosity... I still have nightmares    

TNP has fantasies about Lady Gaga


----------



## Asrial

False. I like Lady Gaga, but nope.

TNP is a /b/tard.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

False. /GIF/tard. Fvck /b/... don't want to loose my sanity.

TNP has ventured in to homosexuality briefly


----------



## Dcm81

Unless that includes enjoying girl on girl action - False!

TNP trolls all YouTube vids of bands he can't stand.


----------



## jeleopard

Dcm81 said:


> Unless that includes enjoying girl on girl action - False!
> 
> TNP trolls all YouTube vids of bands he can't stand.



When I'm bored, yes, admittedly. XD

TNP still enjoys TV shows from their childhood


----------



## Vhyle

jeleopard said:


> When I'm bored, yes, admittedly. XD
> 
> TNP still enjoys TV shows from their childhood


 
True. If you were to present me with every episode of Swat Kats, I would watch them without hesitation. I also grew up with Seinfeld, Home Improvement, Friends, Cheers, NewsRadio, and the like. I also remember watching MASH with my dad when I was a wee one, which is another fantastic show.

TNP has played extensively on a Hello Kitty strat.


----------



## jeleopard

Vhyle said:


> True. If you were to present me with every episode of Swat Kats, I would watch them without hesitation. I also grew up with Seinfeld, Home Improvement, Friends, Cheers, NewsRadio, and the like. I also remember watching MASH with my dad when I was a wee one, which is another fantastic show.
> 
> TNP has played extensively on a Hello Kitty strat.



False, never saw one in person, let alone played one

TNP is eating.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Drinking, actually. 

TNP is a cat person.


----------



## piggins411

^


----------



## no_dice

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> False. Drinking, actually.
> 
> TNP is a cat person.



Not sure if that ^ counts as a response  so I'll pick it up here.

False. I'm a dog person. I like cats, but I'm allergic to them, and a lot of them are dicks.

TNP would gladly go see Macklemore in concert.


----------



## jeleopard

no_dice said:


> Not sure if that ^ counts as a response  so I'll pick it up here.
> 
> False. I'm a dog person. I like cats, but I'm allergic to them, and a lot of them are dicks.
> 
> TNP would gladly go see Macklemore in concert.



True. I'll gladly go see _anyone_ in concert. If I don't like it, I won't go buy a ticket, but if a buddy has a ticket to like Nickleback and I'm free, sure, what the hell? A show is a show.

TNP is procrastinating something.


----------



## Idontpersonally

true, I really ....ing am, as i type this

tnp is add adhd


----------



## thebunfather

False. I probably would be if it weren't for herbal meds.

TNP prefers boxers over briefs.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

true, YOU CANT CONFINE ME!

TNP prefers chicken to beef


----------



## Lifestalker

True. Haven't ate a beef product in nearly 15 years.

TNP has shat his/her pants at least once.


----------



## jeleopard

MoxaMortem said:


> True. Haven't ate a beef product in nearly 15 years.
> 
> TNP has shat his/her pants at least once.



Well we were all babies at one point.......

TNP is thinking about eating dinner or is eating dinner.


----------



## ilyti

Nope, I had mine awhile ago.

TNP thought that Dr. Who pic ^ looked like a humanoid Garfield.


----------



## sniperfreak223

true.

TNP has dressed as a Nazi at some point in his or her life.


----------



## ASoC

False, but my Dad marched around the house performing a Nazi salute and singing "Deutschland Uber Alles" after watching Germany shit all over Australia in a World Cup match

TNP is wondering why the shitting of the pants has come up so often in this thread


----------



## Idontpersonally

True, I really was. I was thinking of how to come up with something to make it stop lol

tnp has poured capri sun into a glass....


----------



## jeleopard

False. I think I've had Capri Sun like twice in my life, and I sure as hell never poured it into a glass.

TNP will answer "False" to this


----------



## Asrial

False. Lololololo...

TNP has a fetish most people would consider "not normal".


----------



## Lifestalker

Asrial said:


> False. Lololololo...
> 
> TNP has a fetish most people would consider "not normal".



False. Getting turned on by pictures of fruit and vegetables is considered normal, right?

TNP is proficient in playing spoons.


----------



## Vhyle

MoxaMortem said:


> False. Getting turned on by pictures of fruit and vegetables is considered normal, right?
> 
> TNP is proficient in playing spoons.



False. I've been drumming for 17 years, but I have not once ever played the spoons. Odd, huh?

TNP loves pizza rolls. Because fukk, who doesn't?


----------



## caskettheclown

Pizza roll sandwiches work right?


TNP usually keeps his stock pickups?


----------



## Vhyle

caskettheclown said:


> Pizza roll sandwiches work right?
> 
> 
> TNP usually keeps his stock pickups?



True, so far. Usually because I don't have the expendable cash to try a different set out. When I finish my Ironbird project, however, that will change. However I LOVE the stock BDSM pickups in my BCR Platinum Beast.

TNP works a physical labor job, and is not the office dweller type.


----------



## jeleopard

False. Unemployed student.

TNP enjoys tremolo wankery


----------



## ASoC

False, I block my Floyds

TNP is a TOM hater


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Love my Floyds and ToMs, so false. 

TNP is working on getting in shape.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Trueish, i bought a membership to a gym

TNP loves r&b


----------



## Idontpersonally

hell no, I like a couple but I hate that i like them so false.

Tnp had or still has a blowgun


----------



## Lifestalker

Idontpersonally said:


> hell no, I like a couple but I hate that i like them so false.
> 
> Tnp had or still has a blowgun



True. Had one when I was about ten or eleven. Dad bought it for me at the army/navy surplus. Shot my best friend in the leg a few days later. Needless to say, it was taken away. 

TNP has truffle shuffled at home alone.


----------



## kamello

MoxaMortem said:


> True. Had one when I was about ten or eleven. Dad bought it for me at the army/navy surplus. Shot my best friend in the leg a few days later. Needless to say, it was taken away.
> 
> TNP has truffle shuffled at home alone.



false, I need around 30 more Kilos to be able to do that  

TNP has puked inside a Metro or Bus


----------



## sniperfreak223

True.

TNP is a self-aware robot.


----------



## ASoC

I could totally be an android with delusions of humanity and I have actually thought about possibilities like that several times... oh well, nothing to do but keep on truckin' 

TNP thinks this game is fun


----------



## jeleopard

ASoC said:


> I could totally be an android with delusions of humanity and I have actually thought about possibilities like that several times... oh well, nothing to do but keep on truckin'
> 
> TNP thinks this game is fun



True!

TNP probably thinks I'm lame


----------



## tacotiklah

False! You rate in at least around 30 Megafonzies. 
TNP is secretly yearning for both boobs and donuts.


----------



## thebunfather

True. Every. Damn. Day. 

TNP has experienced at atomic wedgie.


----------



## Dcm81

Nope. I did regretably give a few though.

TNP thinks having your guitar hanging under your chin makes you look goofy as hell.


----------



## Asrial

Semi-true. Not goofy as hell, but makes you look like you're rocking out with a badminton racket.

TNP has involuntarily committed a crime, as in not knowing that perticular law.


----------



## jeleopard

Asrial said:


> Semi-true. Not goofy as hell, but makes you look like you're rocking out with a badminton racket.
> 
> TNP has involuntarily committed a crime, as in not knowing that perticular law.



I know I have, but can't think of a fun story/example at the moment.

TNP is having a slow day.


----------



## Vhyle

jeleopard said:


> I know I have, but can't think of a fun story/example at the moment.
> 
> TNP is having a slow day.



True, now. Early this morning, nope, but I got off of work early and now I'm chilling at home.

TNP loves thunderstorms.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I like showers and rain, but thunderstorms... All of my nope.

TNP prefers Pizza Hut over Dominoes.

You better, you .....


----------



## Eladamri

I can't really answer that as being a Celiac I can't eat at either!

TNP started learning guitar before they were ten....


----------



## Jakke

True, started at age nine.

TNP secretly enjoy post grunge in the fear of public retaliation


----------



## Idontpersonally

false 
tnp had or still has a bromance


----------



## AxeHappy

As in a Guy I am good friends with to the point where we almost seem like we want to .... each other? True.

TNP has been, "working on a project for years," but really just uses it as an excuse to buy gear.


----------



## shanejohnson02

True. My "studio" is in constant flux, and I doubt I'll ever be happy with it.

TNP has killed a kitten.


----------



## sniperfreak223

true...but not intentionally (it was a stray that was hiding in the wheel well of my car)

TNP is afraid of vegetables.


----------



## -42-

False. Used to be true.

TNP isn't gay but can't help admiring dudes' butts.


----------



## jeleopard

False. I can, however, admit when another guy is attractive.

TNP was a total asshole in high school.


----------



## AndruwX

jeleopard said:


> False. I can, however, admit when another guy is attractive.
> 
> TNP was a total asshole in high school.



False, I was the victim.
TNP is not a pedophile but loves how cute are little girls and how much he/she wants them as daughters.

...I'm not projecting.


----------



## Nile

Wut

TNP loves anal.


----------



## sniperfreak223

if you mean giving, then yes (true love means anal)

TNP has been involved in a threesome, with two dudes and one chick.


----------



## -42-

False.

TNP has jerked off to trannies at least once.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Half-true.



I do it all the time. 

TNP is noticing that the last few TNP's are related to sex.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Yes I am noticing that. 

TNP would use nutella for sexual things.


----------



## Vhyle

Most likely true.

TNP has completely shaven their grundle/taint/gooch/whatever you choose to call it.


----------



## Nile

Almost true. Also, grundle is .

TNP has at least one fetish that has been brought up in this nine page thread.


----------



## tacotiklah

True! I'm a tranny who happens to also love other trannies. 
TNP has sound like they were having sex when in truth, they were actually just having a really bad leg cramp.


----------



## -42-

False, I don't get leg cramps.

TNP taps their foot whenever they attempt to sit still.


----------



## kamello

false, cause I don't just tap on the floor, I DOUBLE KICK THAT SHIT AND DRUM THE LIVING .... OF AIR LIEK I AM HAVING A SEIZURE!!!11!

TNP feels bad with himself if he wakes up too late 
(yes, absolute projection here; is 1 PM here....thanks god my classes start at 4  )


----------



## thebunfather

True! I hate sleeping too late. I'm most creative early in the morning or very late at night.

TNP spent a lot of time learning to do that Dimebag harmonic/pull up on the bar squealy thingy. (a la Cemetary Gates)


----------



## jeleopard

thebunfather said:


> True! I hate sleeping too late. I'm most creative early in the morning or very late at night.
> 
> TNP spent a lot of time learning to do that Dimebag harmonic/pull up on the bar squealy thingy. (a la Cemetary Gates)



Partially true.

A lot of time? No. Got it down pretty quick (it's so easy on 4/5/7, very hard on any of the 3rd fret harmonics, and tricky using two strings, but it sounds cooler with 2  )

TNP has listened to music that they listened to as a young teenager and remembered why they love it so much.


----------



## -42-

True, I still listen to a lot of those bands.

TNP buys vinyl but doesn't own a working turntable.


----------



## sniperfreak223

false.

TNP has a shrine to at least one of their idols. (total projection, I have three right now)


----------



## necronile

sniperfreak223 said:


> false.
> 
> TNP has a shrine to at least one of their idols. (total projection, I have three right now)



False

TNP pees in the shower.


----------



## Asrial

False. I simply can't pee while showering.

TNP has been drunk within the last 72 hours.


----------



## Lifestalker

Asrial said:


> False. I simply can't pee while showering.
> 
> TNP has been drunk within the last 72 hours.



False. I've never drank a beer in my 29 years of being alive.

TNP can read sheet music.


----------



## Idontpersonally

true 
tnp doesnt have a favorite color


----------



## ASoC

False, it's forest green

TNP has at least one guitar they plan on keeping forever


----------



## sage

False, thought that about a great many guitars and have been wrong every time. The PRS Torero is a keeper, but I can't guarantee for how long.

TNP would like to cut down on pr0n, but just can't.


----------



## jeleopard

sage said:


> False, thought that about a great many guitars and have been wrong every time. The PRS Torero is a keeper, but I can't guarantee for how long.
> 
> TNP would like to cut down on pr0n, but just can't.



Would like to? False.
Can and have? True.

TNP is at work/in class and should pay attention/do work.


----------



## sniperfreak223

false.

TNP has a tribal tattoo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Not douchy enough. 

TNP thinks Ibanez is overrated.


----------



## sniperfreak223

true.

TNP prefers Zoltan Bathory's new Dean sig to his old BC Rich sig.


----------



## jeleopard

False

TNP really enjoys some pop artist (at least one) but doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## tacotiklah

False!
I freely admit my love for some 80s pop. Eurythmics ftw!

TNP secretly wishes that it was perfectly legal to slap people that do dumb things.


----------



## jeleopard

All. The. Fucking. Time.

I am soooo misanthropic. 

TNP is also misanthropic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Half-true. I'm reclusive, but I don't hate people as a whole. 



sniperfreak223 said:


> TNP prefers Zoltan Bathory's new Dean sig to his old BC Rich sig.



False, I'm replying to this one because his BC Rich was ....ing perfect, while his Dean looks like shit. It pisses me off that bad. What the ....? 

TNP is wondering why the .... I'm swearing so goddamn much.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

False
I don't think anyone's ever thought "why is that guy swearing so much" after reading a post on the internet

TNP looks at his poop before he flushes


----------



## Idontpersonally

true.
tnp has relatively small nipples that lactate


----------



## jeleopard

wat

Um. No.

TNP is about to go to bed.


----------



## AxeHappy

True actually. 

TNP is disgusted by all the ....ed up shit in the WYR thread...


----------



## Idontpersonally

false, not one necrophilia wyr yet....that reminds me..brb
tnp has crossed dressed


----------



## mcsalty

i wore one of my mom's shirts for a video project once, made me look like a super saiyan.
tnp started playing guitar at age 12


----------



## Hyacinth

That's when I got my first guitar and became interested in the instrument, but I didn't start playing regularly until five years later.

TNP is a virgin


----------



## jeleopard

False! Lost it to my lovely girlfriend before we graduated high school. We're now sophomores in college (and still dating  )

TNP is a softy on the inside (emotionally speaking)


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Nope I don't know how to handle some emotions :0
Tnp is at work.


----------



## tacotiklah

False, I am a student at school and unemployed.
TNP has once bashed a band that they secretly liked.


----------



## Vhyle

ghstofperdition said:


> False, I am a student at school and unemployed.
> TNP has once bashed a band that they secretly liked.



False, but if other people were bashing said band, I just didn't comment. I know, I'm a bad fan. 

TNP loves psychedelics.


----------



## Lifestalker

Vhyle said:


> False, but if other people were bashing said band, I just didn't comment. I know, I'm a bad fan.
> 
> TNP loves psychedelics.



False. I dislike almost everything about it. 

TNP has tried to eat cereal with a fork.


----------



## thebunfather

True. Sometimes it's easier than washing a spoon.

TNP can't not laugh at cat memes.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

True, I just can't help it.

TNP recently came up with the answer to life, the universe, and everything on the toilet but then forgot when someone knocked on the door, which then drove them into an uncontrollable rage. When they woke up from the rage induced blackout, they found themselves on one of the main roads in the Lost City of Atlantis. After exploring the hidden ruins of the Lost Temple of the Goatse (lots of thing were lost in Atlantis. It's practically an inside joke there), he found the TARDIS and flew it RIGHT into a vortex which whisked them away to the place they found themselves at 5 minutes ago when they started reading this TNP post. 

Entirely naked.


----------



## jeleopard

Well, duh. 

Thought that was a common thing....

TNP loves penguins.


----------



## Vhyle

jeleopard said:


> Well, duh.
> 
> Thought that was a common thing....
> 
> TNP loves penguins.



I do. I love Linux.

Wait, am I doing that right?



TNP also loves Linux.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I've only used Windows. Everything from '95 - Win7. 

TNP prefers DiMarzio and Duncan over BKP or Lundgren.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Duncans all the way 

tnp enjoys making djent sounds with their mouth


----------



## jeleopard

Does that mean saying "djent"?

Because I do that all the time 

TNP is using a Mac


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

The sounds the bass strings make or that weird octave sound some songs have when they do they do a sweep or something fast on the high strings


----------



## Yo_Wattup

jeleopard said:


> Does that mean saying "djent"?
> 
> Because I do that all the time
> 
> TNP is using a Mac









TNP has some sort of STD/STI


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nah. I have none.

...That I know of. 

TNP has at least 3 things they regret doing this year.


----------



## Vhyle

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah. I have none.
> 
> ...That I know of.
> 
> TNP has at least 3 things they regret doing this year.



False. I do have regrets, but none from this year.

TNP is OCD about having the correct earbuds in the correct ears when listening to an MP3 player.


----------



## sniperfreak223

false, I hate earbuds.

TNP has raw-dogged a bar skank.


----------



## Idontpersonally

true
tnp listens to jazz


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

No. But my hands do. 

TNP secretly loves Creed more than Alter Bridge.


----------



## sniperfreak223

False...I hate both.

TNP loves EMG.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sniperfreak223 said:


> False...I hate both.


----------



## ASoC

sniperfreak223 said:


> False...I hate both.
> 
> TNP loves EMG.



False, my favorite pup that I've owned is the D-Activator

TNP has never had BKPs (I haven't even tried them yet )


----------



## JEngelking

ASoC said:


> False, my favorite pup that I've owned is the D-Activator
> 
> TNP has never had BKPs (I haven't even tried them yet )



True, though I would like to admittedly.

TNP prefers wider neck profiles to slimmer ones, e.g. thick Schecter vs. thin Ibanez.


----------



## Chuck

JEngelking said:


> True, though I would like to admittedly.
> 
> TNP prefers wider neck profiles to slimmer ones, e.g. thick Schecter vs. thin Ibanez.



False. The Wizard Prestige is my favorite profile. 

TNP listens to post-black metalgaze


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My Schecter Damien neck > My Ibanez RG7321 neck by a longshot. 
EDIT: ...., was beaten. 

Nope. I listen to proto-progressive thrash rock.

TNP rathers Pepsi over Coca-Cola.


----------



## ilyti

You know what, I prefer Pepsi as a company because they make Mountain Dew, Pepsi Max, and Dr. Pepper. But I prefer the _taste _of Coke. That said, I've probably bought many more Pepsi products over the years.

TNP still thinks lolcats are funny


----------



## Idontpersonally

True




















tnp thinks people look like animals...Im not projecting.


----------



## RevelGTR

True, I have a cousin who looks identical to her dog. 
TNP prefers drop-tunings (drop d, drop c, etc.) over standard tunings.


----------



## oracles

WSchaferJR said:


> True, I have a cousin who looks identical to her dog.
> TNP prefers drop-tunings (drop d, drop c, etc.) over standard tunings.



Half true. On 6's yes, 7's no. 

TNP has a tumblr he/she doesnt want us to find.


----------



## Leveebreaks

False 

I stuggle to be bothered going on Facebook.

TNP thinks Vanilla Ice was better than MC Hammer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Vanilla Ice is _the definition_ of a one-hit wonder.

TNP is having relationship problems.


----------



## sniperfreak223

True.

TNP suffers from bouts of severe depression.


----------



## dedsouth333

True. Tnp is a fan of H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## ReznoERG

TRUE. Love me some Cthulhu 

TNP likes Pods more than an AxeFX


----------



## ASoC

False, I haven't tried either, so I have no opinion

TNP thinks ragequitters are loltastic


----------



## jeleopard

They can be.

TNP plays (or has played) WoW


----------



## oracles

jeleopard said:


> They can be.
> 
> TNP plays (or has played) WoW



False. Not even once.

TNP thought guitar flips/spins were the coolest thing ever, and tried to do them at one point.


----------



## Church2224

oracles said:


> False. Not even once.
> 
> TNP thought guitar flips/spins were the coolest thing ever, and tried to do them at one point.



True, never again will I try that.

TNP is a fan of Blood on the Dance Floor.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Birdemic soundtrack > Any BOTDF album

TNP is sitting in a bean bag chair naked eating Cheetos.


----------



## Khaerruhl

False. Im preparing for a Steve Vai show. 

TNP has mad skills in Street Fighter.


----------



## mcsalty

i was actually just kicking a Street Fighter machine's ass in an arcade a few months ago!
TNP has a friend with a hot mom


----------



## -42-

False, I suck at fighting games.

EDIT: Still false.

TNP doesn't own a smartphone.


----------



## sage

False. Early adopter of the smartphone over here.

TNP would spend his last $20 like it was his first.


----------



## ReznoERG

True. I have a poker problem...

TNP Has been in a fight


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

True. Way too many.

Tnp is still butthurt over breaking bad ending.


----------



## Chuck

SoItGoesRVA said:


> True. Way too many.
> 
> Tnp is still butthurt over breaking bad ending.



Never watched it for some reason

ugh



TNP has gone at least 3 days without sleeping before.


----------



## JEngelking

False, my personal record is 40 hours. 

TNP thinks Sharknado is a cinematic masterpiece.


----------



## -42-

True.

TNP has masturbated so hard (or so many times back to back) that they rendered their dick useless for at least 48 hours.


----------



## AndruwX

False...maybe. I don't fap daily. 
TNP is procrastinating right now.


----------



## tacotiklah

True! I should be doing several things other than being on this forum. None of those things will get done though.

TNP has used movie quotes to win an argument at least once.


----------



## Idontpersonally

true, just about every day. Scarface,half baked off the top.


tnp has never tasted warm lemonade


----------



## Vhyle

Idontpersonally said:


> true, just about every day. Scarface,half baked off the top.
> 
> 
> tnp has never tasted warm lemonade


 
Very false. I've had warm and cold lemonade of all kinds. I'm a friggin' lemonade fiend. Love it.

TNP loves eating chocolate cereal with chocolate milk.

EDIT: wait a minute. If you're referring to urine, then hell no. I walked right into that one.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Na ruins the chocolate/milky smooth balance (Btw Kellogg's chocoate Krave is THE greatest chocolate cereal ever.)

TNP is a True Blood fan


----------



## sniperfreak223

False...anything vampire related is abig ol' "nope" for me.

TNP truly misses Mudvayne.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Eh, kind of true



Vhyle said:


> Very false. I've had warm and cold lemonade of all kinds. I'm a friggin' lemonade fiend. Love it.
> 
> TNP loves eating chocolate cereal with chocolate milk.
> 
> EDIT: wait a minute. If you're referring to urine, then hell no. I walked right into that one.



Yea even though lemonade is my spirit drink...I meant piss. 




Tnp Listens to their own music everyday


----------



## ReznoERG

Idontpersonally said:


> Tnp Listens to their own music everyday



FALSE. My band plays Pop-Punk... I can't stand it but I'd rather be in a band with my friends then random people... 

SINCE I HAVE NO FRIENDS WHO LIKES THE SAME MUSIC AS ME :'(

TNP Likes Pop-Punk


----------



## Idontpersonally

i like blink 182 but pass


----------



## ilyti

ReznoERG said:


> TNP Likes Pop-Punk


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaa 

Ha.

No.

TNP knows why Idontpersonally got banned (I don't).


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

False
but there's a thread for that, I believe



TNP sniffs their finger(s) every time it makes direct contact with, for whatever reason, their balls or butthole


----------



## ilyti

Nope.

(also, the Public Ban List wasn't updated the last time I checked, which was ages ago)

TNP tries to leech free internet from friends, relatives, and coffee shops whenever possible


----------



## MikeH

True. More so on my phone, but that's so I don't run up my data plan.

TNP looks at themselves naked in the mirror regularly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

All the ....ing time. 

TNP is a Alice in Chains fan, and will earn my respect from this.



ilyti said:


> (also, the Public Ban List wasn't updated the last time I checked, which was ages ago)



The ban list hasn't been updated in forever.


----------



## dedsouth333

Nope. I never could stand AIC 

But I'll go ahead and pass this along so you can find what you're looking for haha


----------



## Jakke

True (an enormous fan actually, Cantrell has been one of my huge influences guitar-wise), and I am listening to them right now as a matter of fact.


TNP knows another language apart from their native language... And English


----------



## sniperfreak223

Jakke said:


> True (an enormous fan actually, Cantrell has been one of my huge influences guitar-wise), and I am listening to them right now as a matter of fact.
> 
> 
> TNP knows another language apart from their native language... And English



True...fluent in German and I know a little bit of Russian and Finnish.

TNP fears the Ban Hammer.


----------



## jeleopard

Kinda true. It's not an active fear, but I just don't wanna get banned!

TNP has failed a class at least once in their life time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Almost true. I sucked at math and was pretty damn close, but I didn't suck enough. 

TNP prefers poultry over beef. 



Jakke said:


> True (an enormous fan actually, Cantrell has been one of my huge influences guitar-wise), and I am listening to them right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## sniperfreak223

True. my body doesn't like fats.

TNP is a shameless self-promoter


----------



## liamh

Nope.
TNP has looked at a distant relative and found him/her attractive.


----------



## -42-

Yeah dude, my second cousin is pretty hot.

TNP has been listening to a lot of hip-hop lately.


----------



## AndruwX

-42- said:


> Yeah dude, my second cousin is pretty hot.
> 
> TNP has been listening to a lot of hip-hop lately.



True, sometimes I love dem rhymes.
TNP hasn't been getting a good sleep.


----------



## Cloudy

True, my girlfriends cat is being a bitch lately, she likes to walk on my face at night and meow loudly.

TNP Doesn't like Carvin Geetars


----------



## Khaerruhl

Half True. They double in cost for us people in europe compared to the americans. But they look so tasty... 

TNP is playing the new pokemon games.


----------



## -42-

Nope, Gran Turismo 3 A-Spec.

TNP doesn't really see the appeal of black metal.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

True. Try as I might, I just can't get into it.

TNP is secretly waiting for Half-Life 3


----------



## sniperfreak223

Kinda true...but we all know Valve can't count past two.

TNP wears their own band's t-shirts.


----------



## DoomJazz

False, I'm not in a band 

TNP likes it when their girlfriend sneaks a pinky in the back


----------



## -42-

False, no girlfriend.

TNP secretly wishes they were a BMW owner.


----------



## tacotiklah

-42- said:


> False, no girlfriend.
> 
> TNP secretly wishes they were a BMW owner.



True indeed!:







TNP wishes they had a plateful of bacon right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Not much of a pork person.



...Don't kill me. 

TNP wants to kill me right now.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

I want to kill you so bad right now...

Jk 

TNP wants musical gear for Christmas.


----------



## Lifestalker

True. I want a Strandberg CL7 so so bad. But it will have to wait til after the new year.

TNP has a weird obsession with Saved By The Bell.


----------



## EcoliUVA

False, though I think my wife is a fan. Mostly, that show annoyed me.

TNP has played a show while entirely too hammered to play a show.


----------



## Cloudy

false, never played a show.

TNP likes my little pony


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, I'm too young to legally drink, but when I am I sure as hell will.

TNP: Loves themselves some Mastodon


----------



## jeleopard

From time to time, I do. Gotta really be in the mood, but when I am, I crack open the Skye (SEE WHAT I DID THERE!??!)

TNP got laid within the past 24 hours


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Lol pretty ironic for me as I threw out my own pun for Mastodon on BlackMastodon's new wood thread 

*Hint* it involves Burl


----------



## DoomJazz

False, but extend that time a little bit and it was some good nasty horizontal monster mash

TNP doesn't do leg day


----------



## dedsouth333

Both. When I worked out I never missed it, but I haven't set foot in a gym in years (although I really, really, really need to). 

TNP doesn't like whiskey.


----------



## oracles

dedsouth333 said:


> Both. When I worked out I never missed it, but I haven't set foot in a gym in years (although I really, really, really need to).
> 
> TNP doesn't like whiskey.



Terribly, terribly false. I could very happily replace every liquid I consume with whiskey. 

TNP is afraid of octopi.


----------



## Vanzeplica

False, the stars are right for his return

TNP has strapped themselves to a chair while being lathered in goudah


----------



## tacotiklah

False, but the thought of it intrigues me.

TNP wishes that I shared this snickers bar that I just ate.


----------



## Chuck

No statement has ever been more true!



TNP does all their own pickup installations


----------



## kamello

nope, I'm terrible with electronics, but Im not even mad, my tech has a Mesa Roadster, a SLO, and a bunch of other cool amps in wich I toy around while he swap the pickups  

TNP prefers sixers over 7 strings


----------



## jeleopard

It depends on many things, mostly my mood. I like riffing more on a 6, and I feel like I can have more fun on 6, but generally feel better on my 7 and feel like I make better riffs. 

So I guess true.

TNP secretly wants a 9 string just to chug their troubles away.


----------



## sniperfreak223

True...wouldn't use it much, but still want one.

TNP wishes he could afford to hire a guitar tech.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I wish I could afford tools to do my own tech work. Need a shitload of files for fretwork. 

TNP is drinking a coke right now.


----------



## dedsouth333

False. Garorade. Trying (and failing) to nurse a hangover.

TNP will have a hangover tomorrow.


----------



## sniperfreak223

False. I'm at work until 1am.

TNP wishes people cared enough about his/her rig for a magazine to do a rig rundown on him/her.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, it would be a video of 30 seconds, which is with intro and outro. 

TNP wants to stay home tomorrow.


----------



## DarkWolfXV

True. I'd stay at home, sleep up to 1pm and then play slam, listen to slam and stuff.

TNP hates slam death.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False. Wouldn't say hate, but I don't really like it as well.

TNP loves Pokémon.


----------



## jeleopard

50 Shades of True!

TNP is going to see (or has seen) the Chariot on their farewell tour. (GOING TONIGHT I AM EXCITE)


----------



## tacotiklah

False, never heard of them.
TNP has had sleeping issues lately.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. My sleep schedule is actually decent now and I'm getting perfect sleep for once. 

TNP grew up with a Nintendo 64.


----------



## oracles

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> False. My sleep schedule is actually decent now and I'm getting perfect sleep for once.
> 
> TNP grew up with a Nintendo 64.



False! I didn't actually get my first console until the release of Playstation 2. 

TNP is a Ylvis fan.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

False, WTF is Ylvis?

TNP holds a Philosophy degree.


----------



## kamello

False, but I have to take a bunch of courses related to it in my career, so far it's pretty interesting 

TNP sometimes looks into the night sky and think about Shono....and weeps a little before going to bed


----------



## Jake

Completely true. RIP sweet prince Shono


TNP has been enjoying GTA V


----------



## AxeHappy

False. I find the whole GTA series pretty boring. 

TNP prefer playing bass to guitar.


----------



## sniperfreak223

False...I have sausage fingers.

TNP hates ticks.


----------



## icos211

True, they carry many diseases. However, they bring big business to the Vet Clinic.

TNP is holding a fart in right now.


----------



## -42-

False. I let them pass silently.

TNP has looked at a guy and thought "I would hit that if it had a vagina"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I'm gay so I'd hit that regardless. 


TNP prefers Cool Ranch Doritos over Nacho Doritos.

EDIT: Fixed that up to make it a bit clearer.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Never ate them 

TNP has a rash on his left buttcheek.


----------



## Black43

False. 
TNP has a secret they'd take to the grave


----------



## AndruwX

Black43 said:


> False.
> TNP has a secret they'd take to the grave



Of course, who doesn't?
TNP has a smartphone.


----------



## tacotiklah

True! I own an Android phone, however I have no service for it at the moment. I just own an app that let's me make calls whenever I get wifi on the phone.

TNP has never tried an Angry Whopper from Burger King.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. I can't eat at BK anymore. Every time I ask them to not put a lot of mayo on my whopper, they put the whole goddamn jar on the bun. 
I miss the A1 Steakhouse XT. So ....ing much. 
Mini-rant over. 

ANYWAY, TNP prefers Apple over Android.


----------



## jeleopard

False, Android wins

TNP highly enjoys the Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza <3


----------



## mcsalty

Danza's cool.
TNP doesn't even lift


----------



## AxeHappy

False. I rather enjoy lifting. Pendlay rows and deadlifts make you feel like ....ing super man after doing them. 

TNP hates that weightlifting has become a ....ing bro thing instead of turning into the respectable sport it is.


----------



## necronile

AxeHappy said:


> False. I rather enjoy lifting. Pendlay rows and deadlifts make you feel like ....ing super man after doing them.
> 
> TNP hates that weightlifting has become a ....ing bro thing instead of turning into the respectable sport it is.



True

TNP has multiple phobias.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Very, very true. 

TNP is a country fan.


----------



## Chuck

True I suppose. I am only a fan of Brad Paisley though. 

TNP  satan


----------



## tacotiklah

Chuck said:


> True I suppose. I am only a fan of Brad Paisley though.
> 
> TNP  satan



Half-true. I love SATIN, the evil overlord of all fabrics. 

TNP will make me a BLT and deliver it to me because iHangry.


----------



## Ralyks

False. I cannot give up bacon. BACON!

TNF makes a mean chicken salad sandwhich.


----------



## sniperfreak223

false...I prefer tuna (fite me!!!)

TNP has a huge man crush on a famous musician.


----------



## ilyti

I admit it.. Steve Vai.

TNP isn't wearing any pants.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So true...











Wearing shorts. 

TNP should have had a V8.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

My dad has one in his Lincoln, but I could use a V8, just not the slap in the forehead lol

TNP started out playing Rock Band and then got a guitar(I did)


----------



## ThePhilosopher

False, my first gaming system was an NES and I started playing guitar around the time the PS1 came out.

TNP is a Rammstein fan.


----------



## abandonist

I am not.

Next: Has been caught jacking off.


----------



## AndruwX

abandonist said:


> I am not.
> 
> Next: Has been caught jacking off.



Thank god I haven't, parents are hardcore religious.
TNP is going to get laid this month.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. No guys are going to touch this. 

TNP would want an endorsement deal from Fender.


----------



## Jakke

^I would almost kill for one

TNP has bands where he loves the musicianship of separate members, but not necessarily the band's music.


----------



## tacotiklah

Jakke said:


> I would almost kill for one
> 
> TNP has bands where he loves the musicianship of separate members, but not necessarily the band's music.



True! This is my exact feelings on Avenged Sevenfold. Fantastic musicianship, terrible music.

TNP has participated in video game tournaments.


----------



## jeleopard

Ones with friends, yes, but no super swanky ones.

TNP has been beat up in a moshpit then decided it's a good idea to go to another show two days after (Just happened to me with the Chariot then BTBAM...)


----------



## sniperfreak223

True...I saw COB, Slayer, and Slipknot within a week of each other once...it was both horrible and awesome all at the same time.

TNP knows the meaning of Stonehenge.


----------



## AndruwX

sniperfreak223 said:


> True...I saw COB, Slayer, and Slipknot within a week of each other once...it was both horrible and awesome all at the same time.
> 
> TNP knows the meaning of Stonehenge.



They are rocks...or statues...or something. I think. With a human face.
TNP likes sexting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> False. No guys are going to touch this.



TNP is a decent cook.


----------



## sniperfreak223

true.

TNP hates ramen.


----------



## Kaickul

sniperfreak223 said:


> true.
> 
> TNP hates ramen.



No one hates a good ramen

TNP is going to move on but will never forget what's being left behind


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, wallowing in self pity here.

TNP knows I'm making a joke.


----------



## sage

False, I think you're using humour to deflect attention from the nature of your true feelings.

TNP is also a pseudo intellectual dork.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True, at least, I try  I am a dork, that I do know for sure.

TNP has one specific band/artist which he/she loves to death.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True Guns N Roses

TNP thinks Chinese Democracy is awesome (give it a listen if you haven't).


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, China is no democracy.

TNP thinks the earth is flat.


----------



## AndruwX

Earth is not flat, some girls are.
TNP likes "Lay Your Ghosts To Rest" by BTBAM


----------



## jeleopard

AndruwX said:


> Earth is not flat, some girls are.
> TNP likes "Lay Your Ghosts To Rest" by BTBAM



Just saw them play it last night, and it just came on on iTunes. Conspiracy!!! 

TNP partially wishes BTBAM would go back to a hardcore sound, but still remain progressive (some how)


----------



## Leveebreaks

jeleopard said:


> Just saw them play it last night, and it just came on on iTunes. Conspiracy!!!
> 
> TNP partially wishes BTBAM would go back to a hardcore sound, but still remain progressive (some how)


 

I don't like BTBAM at all so couldn't really care less either way sorry.

TNP has a secret grudging sense of respect for Miley Cyrus


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Half-true. She seems to know how to get publicity, but she still looks like an idiot while doing it, which I guess is the point. 

TNP has once tried this:






If you know what I'm sayin'.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I don't have any glasses that are big enough. 

TNP plays GTA 4 or earlier.


----------



## jeleopard

YJGB said:


> False, I don't have any glasses that are big enough.
> 
> TNP plays GTA 4 or earlier.



Hahaha.

I disliked GTA IV and have never owned GTA III or Vice City or San Andreas, but loved them all, but no, I don't play them.

TNP is really pissed off for one reason or another.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True, I can't see my own forehead.

TNP really doesn't give a shit about anyone.


----------



## coreysMonster

False. I give more shits about other people than myself, though.

TNP has never made sushi.


----------



## jeleopard

Very true. I have not made sushi.

TNP wants a Chris Broderick Jackson


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I can't stand tremolo's. I love the shape and stuff, but tremolo'd instruments always seem te get sold very shortly after I acquire them. 

TNP thinks I'm crazy because of that.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, I totally agree, just sold my strat on ebay because of that.

TNP Has all the coconuts (do you get the reference)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

FINALLY! 

False, I don't get the reference and I don't like coconut. 

TNP is kinda cranky today.


----------



## jeleopard

If by "kinda cranky", you mean fucking furious, then yes.

TNP listens to angry music when mad.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True, heck, I listen to Strapping Young Lad now, doesn't get much angrier 

TNP like to take long walks in the pouring rain.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, but I LOVE to sleep when it rains

TNP loves the song "Rain drops keep fallin"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I've honestly only heard it a few times. 

TNP secretly loves Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## -42-

False, post-grunge gives me a rash.

TNP is wearing a black t-shirt.


----------



## Chuck

-42- said:


> False, post-grunge gives me a rash.
> 
> TNP is wearing a black t-shirt.



I was at work, but now I'm shirtless 

TNP gets 6 or less hours of sleep every night


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Chuck said:


> I was at work, but now I'm shirtless
> 
> TNP gets 6 or less hours of sleep every night



True. Usually 5? Not healthy. 

TNP's dog has seen them do gross things.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. 





My cat has. 

TNP likes yellow Starburst.


----------



## caskettheclown

True I do like yellow starburst but your still not getting all my red and pink ones.


TNP likes southern rock (Skynyrd ,38 special, allman bros ...etc)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Trve, I like any kind of music. 

TNP has aching muscles somewhere.


----------



## caskettheclown

no muscles just a tooth that needs to stop aching.

TNP accidentally a whole donkey


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I always accidentally asses, if you know what I mean.

TNP gives money to the poor.


----------



## caskettheclown

I do sometimes.

TNP is the same as the user above me


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I'm not the user above me.

TNP is a member of SevenString


----------



## caskettheclown

i'm a member of SS.org, the hell is sevenstring?

TNP is at work? (I know I am)


----------



## Cloudy

False, heading to class for a stats exam 

TNP Prefers math work to written work (not to say math can't be written, but you know what I mean.)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I prefer written music.

TNP has more than 5 guitars.


----------



## tacotiklah

YJGB said:


> False, I prefer written music.
> 
> TNP has more than 5 guitars.



Does a bass and acoustics count?
If so then, true.

TNP is not a morning person, but is stuck getting up early every morning anyways.


----------



## jeleopard

ghstofperdition said:


> Does a bass and acoustics count?
> If so then, true.
> 
> TNP is not a morning person, but is stuck getting up early every morning anyways.



False. I'd say I'm a morning person. As long as I have breakfast, that is.

TNP does not eat 3 meals a day.


----------



## Konfyouzd

True

TNP has a hand in his/her pants currently...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, it's a leg. 3 even 

TNP like extended range guitars but has problems coming up with riffs on them.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Kinda true.

TNP is a fan of hair metal.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

sniperfreak223 said:


> Kinda true.
> 
> TNP is a fan of hair metal.


 
True....love me some 80's Metal.

TNP Got His Long Hair Cut And Regrets It.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, but I'm thinking about cutting it soon. And probably regretting it. 

TNP has a personal grudge towards the government.


----------



## -42-

True, one of my parents was furloughed due to the shutdown.

TNP considers their penis bigger than average.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, it's too big to be called a penis. I'd rather refer to torpedo, leg #3 or my personal favorite: Free Willy

TNP likes his eggs scrambled.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

True..but I like omelettes better.

TNP Is too lazy to learn about his guitar effects
processor fully and relies on factory presets.


----------



## jeleopard

IbanezDaemon said:


> True..but I like omelettes better.
> 
> TNP Is too lazy to learn about his guitar effects
> processor fully and relies on factory presets.



Semi false. I don't use factory presets; but I don't mess around with it extensively because lazy

TNP wishes death metal would be more mainstream.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I like where it is. 

TNP thinks he's a great guitar player.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

False...My heads not up my own ass anymore.
I did have delusions of grandeur for a while though.

TNP: Wants to get a tattoo but keeps chickening out.


----------



## oracles

IbanezDaemon said:


> False...My heads not up my own ass anymore.
> I did have delusions of grandeur for a while though.
> 
> TNP: Wants to get a tattoo but keeps chickening out.



Horribly false. I have my next 4-5 planned out already

TNP has broken more than three bones.


----------



## AndruwX

oracles said:


> Horribly false. I have my next 4-5 planned out already
> 
> TNP has broken more than three bones.



No... but I have a Guyana Esequiba shaped scar on my knee.
TNP has a fascination towards drugs, but has never smoke.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

False: I have taken heroic doses of illegal
drugs for decades. 

TNP: Lied to their wife or girlfriend about
guitar purchases and tried to sneak them
in under the radar.


----------



## oracles

IbanezDaemon said:


> False: I have taken heroic doses of illegal
> drugs for decades.
> 
> TNP: Lied to their wife or girlfriend about
> guitar purchases and tried to sneak them
> in under the radar.



False. My fiancee actually encourages me to buy more, as long as she approves of them aesthetically. Unfortunately for me, she hates quilt tops because they're "blotchy" and thus must be horrible 

TNP thinks ebony fretboards are over rated.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I think ebony has earned its spot, mostly because i love hard fingerboards. 

Tnp prefers rosewood over other fretboard woods.


----------



## jeleopard

False. So sick of Rosewood. I prefer ebony :<

TNP prefers maple


----------



## Chuck

jeleopard said:


> False. So sick of Rosewood. I prefer ebony :<
> 
> TNP prefers maple



Semi true. 

I prefer the look of maple, but the feel of rosewood. 

TNP loves dat recto tone


----------



## dedsouth333

Half true. I love the look of maple but I love the feel of ebony. Playability>aesthetics.

Edit:


----------



## ilyti

Chuck said:


> TNP loves dat recto tone








...sometimes.

TNP loves rock operas


----------



## icos211

False, never seen an enjoyable one.

TNP prefers Country to metal, but is too nervous to admit it on this board.


----------



## ilyti

I like the Eagles, but every country fan I know says that's not country, so... no, I have nothing to hide.

TNP buys kleenex boxes with fancy patterns on them


----------



## jeleopard

... don't they all have fancy patterns?

TNP likes the looks (but not the sound quality) of Beats by Dr. Dre.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. A case of "don't judge a book by it's cover." Just buy some Sennheisers or ATs. 

TNP eats a lot of sugar.


----------



## sniperfreak223

kinda true...been on a very strict diet as of late, but I used to eat a ton of sugar.

TNP prefers standard inline headstocks to their reversed counterparts.


----------



## mcsalty

absolutely false haha. depending on the shape of course, but most of the time i think reverse headstocks are the shit.
TNP doesn't understand rack-mount setups


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Depends what you mean. If you mean that I think they're overrated, then false. If you think I'd have trouble setting one up, then true. 

TNP owns a baritone guitar.


----------



## sniperfreak223

True...i own three.

TNP thinks pointy guitars are sexy.


----------



## Mprinsje

False, hate em.

TNP likes solid state amps


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True, I like them for their reliability.

TNP thinks about buying a new guitar very soon.


----------



## jeleopard

YJGB said:


> True, I like them for their reliability.
> 
> TNP thinks about buying a new guitar very soon.



True. Once my Dean sells, Jackson time! 

TNP loves Jacksons


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, kind of glorified glam guitars 

TNP prefers 24,75" scale to 25,5"


----------



## caskettheclown

jeleopard said:


> True. Once my Dean sells, Jackson time!
> 
> TNP loves Jacksons



True!

TNP just ate something he wish was something else.


----------



## Mprinsje

caskettheclown said:


> True!
> 
> TNP just ate something he wish was something else.



False! Food's good today

TNP likes bring me the horizon.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, because BMTH

TNP doesn't really give a shit anymore.


----------



## Chuck

So true. 

TNP just finished their last can of soda


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I don't drink cans of soda

TNP likes it when the soda is flat.


----------



## tacotiklah

YJGB said:


> False, I don't drink cans of soda
> 
> TNP likes it when the soda is flat.



Half-true. I usually don't care if a soda is flat or fizzy, I just want a goddamn soda. 

TNP is awaiting their next booty call.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Trve, always waiting for booty. Just never getting it 

TNP has or once had a huge beard.


----------



## Chuck

YJGB said:


> Trve, always waiting for booty. Just never getting it
> 
> TNP has or once had a huge beard.



False. I've had to keep my facial hair under control ever since I could seriously grow it. 

TNP is having a lazy day today.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Trve, having a lazy everything  And honestly I hate it.

TNP loves Mr. Whoopies icecream.


----------



## sniperfreak223

does that even exist outside of GTA?

TNP is secretly a huge history nerd.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

It doesn't, but I love how you understood the reference 

False, my brother is enough for the both of us.

TNP loves biology


----------



## Varcolac

False, I find physics to be a far more interesting science.

TNP doesn't know the difference between polymeter, polyrhythm and syncopation.


----------



## jeleopard

False. I go to a music school. Place is filled with jazz. People would beat me (pun intended) if I didn't.

TNP wants to donate money to me so I can buy a Jackson


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Trve, send me your paypal.

TNP is surprized about this.


----------



## icos211

True, what a nice person you are.

TNP wants to send me money for tuition. Huh? Huh?


----------



## abandonist

I have that altruistic tendency, but alas, no money.

Next: Has considered murdering someone to the point of having a plan.


----------



## Mprinsje

Nope

TNP regrets that he dropped out of school


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I graduated. 

TNP likes Deep Purple songs that aren't Smoke In The Water


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> False. I graduated.
> 
> TNP likes Deep Purple songs that aren't Smoke In The Water



True, Highway Star 4 lyfe dawg

TNP isn't forum-browsing while in class


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> True, Highway Star 4 lyfe dawg


----------



## Vhyle

MFB said:


> True, Highway Star 4 lyfe dawg
> 
> TNP isn't forum-browsing while in class



False. I haven't been to a class since I finished college in 2007.

TNP can't resist laughing a little bit when their toddler cusses.


----------



## jeleopard

Vhyle said:


> False. I haven't been to a class since I finished college in 2007.
> 
> TNP can't resist laughing a little bit when their toddler cusses.



Don't you mean true?

False, I don't have a kid.

TNP doesn't have a kid (or kids) either.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

True
Tnp is under 6ft


----------



## Vhyle

Dan_Vacant said:


> True
> Tnp is under 6ft



True, just barely. 5'11.5. But I'm 6' with any footwear. I'm also in denial about being just shy of it, so maybe I should say false.

TNP has seriously considered signing up for the Mars colonization project in 2023.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Dunno how it'l end up. 

TNP prefers pancakes over waffles.


----------



## MFB

Hell yeah

TNP has very little knowledge of comics in general


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

None whatsoever. 

TNP has anal beads and crisco in his night stand.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> None whatsoever.
> 
> TNP has anal beads and crisco in his night stand.



I dont know what crisco or a night stand is or why one would associate anal beads with them. 

TNP smokes weed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yo_Wattup said:


> I dont know what crisco or a night stand is or why one would associate anal beads with them.
> 
> TNP smokes weed



Night stand = A table or shelf next to your bed.
Crisco = veggie shortening. It's like a lard substitute. It's a lubricant...

You know what I'm sayin', home slice? 

Also, false. 

TNP has used a fleshlight.


----------



## Mprinsje

Nope

TNP is dutch


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Waarheid.

TNP has a guitar in his hands right now.


----------



## tacotiklah

YJGB said:


> Waarheid.
> 
> TNP has a guitar in *her* hands right now.



False, although this will prove true shortly. 
TNP is stubborn to a fault.


----------



## sniperfreak223

true.

TNP thinks I'm a douche.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I don't really know you, so I won't judge.

TNP has a horrible internet history.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. So much fetish porn. Oh god...

TNP can't drink soda.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Double post.


----------



## Varcolac

False. Well, sugar free soda, and regular if I'm going hypoglycaemic. Diabetes yo.

TNP has a Kindle (or similar; iPads and Android tablets [including Kindle Fire] don't count).


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I don't read.

TNP spends too much money on other things than musical instruments as well.


----------



## Mprinsje

YJGB said:


> False, I don't read.
> 
> TNP spends too much money on other things than musical instruments as well.



True, soooo much on food at the train station 

TNP has something important to do tomorrow and should be rushing to get it done but instead, he's browsing SS.org


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, I am doing something important tomorrow 

TNP has recently joined a gym


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I REALLY need to join one, but it's expensive. 

TNP owns a cat.


----------



## tacotiklah

True, and he even does all final inspections of my guitars. 







TNP has had a very long day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Better hope he approves of the KM-7.


----------



## tacotiklah

Oh he's a tough inspector, but I think he'll approve of any future purchases of a KM-7. He did like the Loomis after all.


----------



## Chuck

True. Finished class and went straight to work day. 

TNP doesn't own 7 string


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. But I wanna get rid of it in favor for a better 7 or a baritone 6-string. 

TNP doesn't own an 8-string.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> False. But I wanna get rid of it in favor for a better 7 or a baritone 6-string.
> 
> TNP doesn't own an 8-string.


true. my tiny hands prefer 6's and some 7's but I'd love an 8 to play around with.

TNP prefers 6's to 7's and 8's as well


----------



## mcsalty

I'm pretty even between 6 and 7, but i'm not into 8s.
TNP's answer is false.


----------



## Chuck

True. 

TNP can never ever decide on what gear to buy next.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So.
....ing.
True. 

I've changed my mind so many goddamn times this year. I started off wanting a Agile Intrepid 828, but now I either want a Schecter Hellraiser 7 FR, Loomis 7 FR, or a PRS Mushok baritone. And now I can't decide between a POD HD500 (or iPad + JamUp), or a Randall V2 with WGS speakers for my 4x12. 



...TNP doesn't change their mind as much as me.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, I'm always going crazy with deciding which next gear I want next 

TNP still has their first guitar


----------



## hk_golgatha

True. Gotta have dat open tuning guitar (in my case, an Epiphone Les Paul strung with a low 58 tuned to dat 8 string F# for an open F# minor  )

TNP secretly hates seven strings and exclusively plays five string ukeleles in protest.


----------



## icos211

True as shit! Why the hell would anyone need that many strings?!

TNP hasn't had oatmeal in 7 years.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Heck, haven't had in in all my life!

TNP has a main guitar strung standard in open tuning.


----------



## Varcolac

False, unless you count BEADGC as "open Em13".

TNP speaks more than two languages.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, or you must count Scottish and broken German as a language 

TNP is alpha as fvck


----------



## Church2224

YJGB said:


> False, or you must count Scottish and broken German as a language
> 
> TNP is alpha as fvck



Damn Straight! 


TNP Thinks the new USA Schecters as awesome as I do.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I don't know how awesome you think they are, but I think they're pretty fvcking radical.

TNP is a professional one hand typer.


----------



## Mprinsje

True  

TNP is high right now


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, but I'm cold as hell

TNP city just had their first snow


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, yesterday was the hottest day this time of the year since somewhere in the 80's 

TNP prefers summer to winter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

One of the most false things ever. Winter kicks summer's ass. 

TNP prefers McDonalds over Burger King.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, Whoppers kick Big macs ass

TNP first concert was playing at their own show


----------



## Varcolac

False, it was the Offspring at Wembley Arena, 2001. I was 15. It was _*awesome*_.

TNP is now breathing manually.


----------



## jeleopard

Varcolac said:


> False, it was the Offspring at Wembley Arena, 2001. I was 15. It was _*awesome*_.
> 
> TNP is now breathing manually.



Nope. .... you.

TNP doesn't and has very little interest in shredding


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Half-true. I don't mind shredding, but I'm more of a rhythm guitarist and bassist.

TNP doesn't hate Marshall amps.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, I love the classic sounds those types of amps produce and the lack of compression they have, I get the raw bustling I LOVE from older designed amps like those.

TNP prefers to be barefoot then to wear shoes or socks around the house


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

joshuavsoapkid said:


> True, I love the classic sounds those types of amps produce and the lack of compression they have, I get the raw bustling I LOVE from older designed amps like those.
> 
> TNP prefers to be barefoot then to wear shoes or socks around the house



Yup.

TNP gets the powers of whatever superhero is on his/her underwear.


----------



## Leveebreaks

False.

I don't get superpowers from CK pants, even if I do wear them over my trousers, I just get odd looks and people crossing the road to avoid me.

TNP writes their best riffs after furious masturbation


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, my arm is tired after that. 

TNP likes popmusic


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

True 
I am guilty of listening to a pop album(s) every once in a while

TNP tries to act calm when bees are about to impress people


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I am calm with bees, no acting. But wasps is a different story. I turn into a 8yo girl when a wasp is around. 

TNP never poops when they're not at home.


----------



## -42-

False.

TNP owns a body pillow.


----------



## Khaerruhl

False. I think. I have no idea what that is... 

TNP just got a job!


----------



## tacotiklah

False, I'm having to quit school to look for a job though. Dems da breaks when you have bills piling up. 

TNP is facing a personal crisis that involves making tough decisions.


----------



## sniperfreak223

False...just got out of one though.

TNP wishes they could afford to go back to school.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I can, I just can't start now, I have to wait until the end of the year.

TNP wants a job very badly.


----------



## Varcolac

False, I'm on a postgraduate teacher training course and should be employed full-time as a teacher by September next year so for now it's not a priority.

TNP cooks pseudo-gourmet food on a regular basis.


----------



## ilyti

True, I'd like to think my Asian fusion chili is gourmet!

TNP doesn't have their own washing machine and so they have to go to a laundromat


----------



## ZXIIIT

False, live with my gf, have a washer/dryer next to our bedroom (awesome building layout)

TNP dances to witch house.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, don't even know what that is. 

TNP loves Devin Townsend with a passion.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

ALL OF MY YES. All of it.

Srsly he's become my biggest influence, and I was just watching a few of his studio videos a few minutes ago.

TNP Is secretly hoping for an SYL reunion, even though he knows it won't happen.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Trve like a wintermoon. Devin's my biggest influence as well 

TNP plays multiple instruments.


----------



## jeleopard

YJGB said:


> Trve like a wintermoon. Devin's my biggest influence as well
> 
> TNP plays multiple instruments.



Very true!

Guitar, bass, sax, keyboards, clarinet, a bit of flute, bit of tuba, drums...

TNP does not play more than 2 or 3 instruments


----------



## AndruwX

jeleopard said:


> Very true!
> 
> Guitar, bass, sax, keyboards, clarinet, a bit of flute, bit of tuba, drums...
> 
> TNP does not play more than 2 or 3 instruments



True, I just don't have the money.
TNP hates goodbyes.


----------



## ilyti

Short ones are ok, long ones get annoying and stressful

TNP takes vitamins every day


----------



## Jakke

False. With a balanced diet, extra vitamins are generally just expensive urine.

TNP is a fan of Catcher in the Rye


----------



## ilyti

My favourite novel of all time, period!

TNP wonders where ducks go in the winter


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False they go south

TNP Is a big Neil Young fan


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I've honestly yet to listen to a Neil Young song. 
Unless I've listened to one and I didn't know about it. 

TNP likes double-neck guitars.


----------



## Leveebreaks

False, they look shit.

TNP prefers Coal Chamber to Devildriver


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bteband said:


> False, they look shit.


----------



## Jakke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> False. I've honestly yet to listen to a Neil Young song.
> Unless I've listened to one and I didn't know about it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

/\ Thank you Jakke 

TNP has a Swollen pickle (get your mind out of the gutter lol)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I don't know what that is. 

TNP has a bromance with a friend.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

YJGB said:


> False, I don't know what that is.
> 
> TNP has a bromance with a friend.


Really? I see you are inexperienced in the world of fuzz my friend.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I used to but we moved away from each other 

TNP uses a tremol No


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I've got enough fuzz on me for anything 

False, used to, on my Ibanez, but I sold it because I don't like the feel of a tremolo. I honestly prefer TOM. 

TNP hates it when he/she leaves his/her cold dairy and ice combination beverage in the garden and then all the boys are there suddenly.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

YJGB said:


> I've got enough fuzz on me for anything
> 
> False, used to, on my Ibanez, but I sold it because I don't like the feel of a tremolo. I honestly prefer TOM.
> 
> TNP hates it when he/she leaves his/her cold dairy and ice combination beverage in the garden and then all the boys are there suddenly.


 for that reference LMAO


----------



## icos211

YJGB said:


> I've got enough fuzz on me for anything
> 
> False, used to, on my Ibanez, but I sold it because I don't like the feel of a tremolo. I honestly prefer TOM.
> 
> TNP hates it when he/she leaves his/her cold dairy and ice combination beverage in the garden and then all the boys are there suddenly.



 for the TOM. Seriously, YJGB, you have become my favorite user here.

True, those guys are dicks.

TNP has worn the same shirt for 3 days now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I approve of ToMs, but tremolo master race. Dirty Hipshot peasants. 

False. Just changed it this afternoon. 

TNP wants a blueberry muffin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I approve of ToMs, but tremolo master race. Dirty Hipshot peasants. 

False. Just changed it this afternoon. 

TNP wants a blueberry muffin.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

At this point I want anything, the last I ate today was a Tuscani chicken sandwich from subway

TNP is going to watch Ender's Game on November 1st


----------



## oracles

joshuavsoapkid said:


> At this point I want anything, the last I ate today was a Tuscani chicken sandwich from subway
> 
> TNP is going to watch Ender's Game on November 1st



False. 

TNP prefers the Halloween franchise as opposed to Friday the 13th.


----------



## caskettheclown

oracles said:


> False.
> 
> TNP prefers the Halloween franchise as opposed to Friday the 13th.



Thanks to the remake I prefer the Halloween franchise but its a tough choice.


TNP picks his nose every now and then?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I find it utterly disgusting. But yes, true 

TNP thinks Halloween has had its best times and kinda hates it now


----------



## Mprinsje

Sooooo true, and we barely even celebrate it here 

TNP has bandpractice coming up in a couple of hours


----------



## Jakke

True, as a matter of fact

TNP lives, as Mprinsje apparently does, in a cheese.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

False, I absolutely DESPISE cheese (weird right?)

TNP prefers Star Trek to Star Wars


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Jakke, Gouda is a city in The Netherlands  The cheese is named after the city it was known to be made  Just like Edammer.

False, I love Star Wars and have nothing with Star Trek.

TNP likes the Lord Of The Rings books better than the movies.


----------



## Jakke

YJGB said:


> Jakke, Gouda is a city in The Netherlands  The cheese is named after the city it was known to be made  Just like Edammer.



I know, it was a joke


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Jakke said:


> I know, it was a joke



You'd be surprized at how many people actually mean that kind of stuff


----------



## Jakke

YJGB said:


> You'd be surprized at how many people actually mean that kind of stuff



I know, and I really should have shown in some other way that it in fact was a joke. I think that I thought it would be too obvious then though


----------



## Varcolac

YJGB said:


> TNP likes the Lord Of The Rings books better than the movies.



Of course. Tom Bombadil.

TNP is hung over.


----------



## Pooluke41

no.

TNP is called Jakob and is waiting for me to get an acceptable mouse.


----------



## Jakke

True

TNP is a fan of honey, yet not a bear (whaaaaat?)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, the exact way around. I'm a bear, but I don't like honey 

TNP despises something in his direct surroundings.


----------



## Pooluke41

True, an empty bottle of coke and a cpu that maxes out when I try recording.

TNP has been addicted to a substance


----------



## jeleopard

Pooluke41 said:


> True, an empty bottle of coke and a cpu that maxes out when I try recording.
> 
> TNP has been addicted to a substance



Not really. I've been dependent on Nuvigils, though, which is kinda like addiction...

TNP can't stop listening to the new PTH album


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, can't start cause I don't know what PTH is...

TNP has a lot of hair on his chin.


----------



## jeleopard

YJGB said:


> False, can't start cause I don't know what PTH is...
> 
> TNP has a lot of hair on his chin.



Protest the Hero, mang.

True, I have a beard.

TNP does not have a beard.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I have quite the beard to be honest. 

TNP has a lot of experience with horrible situations.


----------



## icos211

True. Too much to say about that one.

TNP has less than $700 (500 euro) in their bank account.


----------



## Mprinsje

True 

TNP is in bed


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Quite trve, I should be asleep now. But ah well 

TNP is hungry as fvck


----------



## mcsalty

so true
TNP still doesn't have their ideal guitar


----------



## sniperfreak223

kinda true...don't have the "perfect" guitar, but I have a bunch that play well and sound good enough.

TNP has had an STD/STI.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unsure. Never been tested, but I've never contracted anything. 

TNP prefers D'addario over Circle K strings.


----------



## jeleopard

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unsure. Never been tested, but I've never contracted anything.
> 
> TNP prefers D'addario over Circle K strings.



Very true. But then again, I've yet to try new, fresh Circle Ks.

TNP enjoys It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I freaking hate that show with a passion, just as a lot of those programs on Comedy Central 

TNP is writing music and browsing at the same time.


----------



## Cloudy

YJGB said:


> False, I freaking hate that show with a passion, just as a lot of those programs on Comedy Central
> 
> TNP is writing music and browsing at the same time.



False, I'm in class  about to get an exam back that I think I tanked.

TNP Has failed more than 3 classes (College/highschool/University)


----------



## icos211

False, never failed anything.

TNP has never been to a bonfire.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Trve, not really seeing the purpose of those 

TNP sit at home all day long.


----------



## jeleopard

YJGB said:


> Trve, not really seeing the purpose of those
> 
> TNP sit at home all day long.



I have classes that save me from that 

TNP has considered joining/has joined a Zeppelin cover band.


----------



## Chuck

False. 

TNP is gassing for an alien toaster.


----------



## jeleopard

Chuck said:


> False.
> 
> TNP is gassing for an alien toaster.



If by that, you mean a Kemper, kinda. It's not severe GAS. But I do want one.

TNP has said "I'll never need an 8 string" then found themselves buying one and loving it


----------



## Xaios

False. I've tried a couple different 8 strings and haven't gotten along with them. 7 strings is perfect for me.

TNP doesn't own any Bareknuckle pickups.


----------



## oracles

False. I have a coldsweat set installed in an SLSMG.

TNP plays better air guitar then they do real guitar.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I don't play air guitar.

TNP has a pet


----------



## jeleopard

YJGB said:


> False, I don't play air guitar.
> 
> TNP has a pet



Kinda. I have a fish that my girlfriend is watching over right now.

TNP is allergic to cats and/or dogs.


----------



## caskettheclown

jeleopard said:


> Kinda. I have a fish that my girlfriend is watching over right now.
> 
> TNP is allergic to cats and/or dogs.




Nope but my girlfriend is so now we have two lizards and a frog and two turtles.


TNP is quick to loan money out? (Can I bum like three fitty?)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Trve, but only to people I know 

TNP shaves parts apart from his beard.


----------



## caskettheclown

True and false. True that other parts are shaved but my girlfriend likes to shave it for me 
EDIT- It seems great for a while but I can't shave it into the Abe Lincoln design no more 

TNP got most of his wardrobe from the thrift store or yard sales?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

caskettheclown said:


> True and false. True that other parts are shaved but my girlfriend likes to shave it for me
> 
> 
> TNP got most of his wardrobe from the thrift store or yard sales?



Oh you sly dog you.

False, I always buy new. But I only wear bandshirts anyway.

TNP has a pair of leather gloves.


----------



## Nile

Work gloves yes.

TNP is madly in love with me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. I already got the lube, babe. <3

TNP can draw a perfect circle without any aide from a stencil of any kind.


----------



## Mprinsje

you know it boi.
EDIT:

No i can't do that 

TNP has an affinity with history


----------



## tacotiklah

Mprinsje said:


> you know it boi.
> 
> TNP has an affinity with history




Revolutionary and WWII buff right here! 

TNP has cleaned the house to the point of exhaustion.


----------



## Jakke

False, although it could use a good cleaning

TNP has the warface on


----------



## Leveebreaks

Jakke said:


> False, although it could use a good cleaning
> 
> TNP has the warface on


 

True. It's like Blue Steel as modelled by Ronnie James Dio. That's what work does to you.

TNP wishes he were somewhere else


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Trve and false. I feel horrible sitting at home, but I wouldn't know where to go if I wouldn't be here.

TNP has sustained an injury that caused him/her to not be able to play his/her instrument for a while.


----------



## jeleopard

YJGB said:


> Trve and false. I feel horrible sitting at home, but I wouldn't know where to go if I wouldn't be here.
> 
> TNP has sustained an injury that caused him/her to not be able to play his/her instrument for a while.



True. In 5th grade, I had terrible viral pneumonia that actually ate away half my left lung. Playing clarinet was very hard after that. 

TNP has had a crush on a teacher


----------



## AndruwX

Of course I did. Damn, English teacher was hot.
TNP loves BBQ sauce.


----------



## sniperfreak223

true..I'm a BBQ connoisseur.

TNP has been involved in a legit historical reenactment.


----------



## Chuck

False. 

TNP just got fat on Mickey d's


----------



## jeleopard

Naw. Mickey D's blows. If I HAVE to eat fast food, Burger King. Or KFC.

TNP has had good customer support experiences with Comcast (  )


----------



## sniperfreak223

Nope...only experience I had with their customer service involved a shady-ass black dude from Jersey who asked me where he could get laid and score some greenery.

TNP knows where to get laid and score some good greenery.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I'd rather love than mindlessly ..... And I am xHxCxstraightedgex.

TNP drinks beer, but only when others drink it


----------



## dedsouth333

True. I drink whiskey when I drink alone.

Tnp loves the taste of envelope glue


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True and false. It tastes kinda good, but the aftertaste is horrible. 

TNP loves old Nintendo games


----------



## Dan_Vacant

YJGB said:


> True and false. It tastes kinda good, but the aftertaste is horrible.
> 
> TNP loves old Nintendo games


 
True and even some super nintendos

TNP loves bands that have lyrics in languages they don't know.


----------



## dedsouth333

True. Whether or not I could understand the lyrics in a song has always been immaterial to me.

Tnp wants an ENGL Ironball, too


----------



## Khaerruhl

Already got one. It's right next to the organic one.  But I wouldn't mind a Powerball 2 or Axe FX 2!

TNP wants Devin Townsends vocal ability.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

ALL OF MY TRUE. But only my screams reaches his genious, not my cleans.

TNP has a lot on his mind.


----------



## dedsouth333

Waaayy too true. 

Tnp is drinking Mio energy right now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Just woke up from a nap and plan on drinking some milk or something. 

TNP wants all of Devin Townsend's guitars. I mean all of them, his ESPs, Fenders, Gibsons, Peaveys, and Framuses.


----------



## Cloudy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> False. Just woke up from a nap and plan on drinking some milk or something.
> 
> TNP wants all of Devin Townsend's guitars. I mean all of them, his ESPs, Fenders, Gibsons, Peaveys, and Framuses.



Yes please.

TNP is a tele fanatic.


----------



## Jakke

Absolutely, and my next guitar is probably an Esquire.

TNP hates classic guitar shapes


----------



## Cloudy

Jakke said:


> Absolutely, and my next guitar is probably an Esquire.
> 
> TNP hates classic guitar shapes



Jacking this one- I love classic shapes.

Virtual high five for tele love, my next axe will DEFINITELY be a tele.

TNP Prefers Jackson to Ibanez


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TNP prefers any guitar over Ibanez.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, love my Artcore. 

TNP should be asleep right now.


----------



## Cloudy

False I'm going out drinkin got me a nice 12 pack of Brava 

TNP Doesn't like beer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True, but I want to try lager. 

TNP doesn't smoke.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

True.

TNP owns a Leica.


----------



## icos211

False

TNP Doesn't like Ramen noodles

Edit: ninjas suck in this thread


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Don't know, never had them 

TNP is a point of comfort for people.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I... have no clue what that means.


----------



## Leveebreaks

YJGB said:


> Don't know, never had them
> 
> TNP is a point of comfort for people.


 
I'll take this one then...


False.

Noone comes to me with their problems. I'm not a particularly sympathetic person.

TNP spends most of their time at work gazing out the window, just like in school


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I... have no clue what that means.



Haha, sorry, my ways of speech might sometimes mix English and Dutch and make a completely new saying  But bteband had it right!

False, I have no school or job 

TNP's first language isn't English.


----------



## Black43

Nah, I hail from Britain itself!!!

TNP secretly loves watching kid's movies (but denies he/she does)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False. Wait, true. No, false. AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH

TNP still picks his/her nose sometimes.


----------



## Leveebreaks

True

Had a nosebleed last week, only time I have picked my nose in like the last 15 years. Felt good to clear the crusty blood out. In fact..it just felt good. I may have to do it more.

TNP really, really doesn't want to talk about it.


----------



## Draceius

False, I'm an incredibly vocal person

TNP has a secret stack of disney films/memorabilia


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, more like Pokémon 

TNP has to poop really badly, but doesn't want to get up.


----------



## Nile

False, but when I do I'm getting up because that is uncomfortable as hell.

TNP is me.


----------



## Nile

True.

TNP isn't me but wants to be.


----------



## sniperfreak223

false...

TNP likes guns...a lot.


----------



## icos211

True. Texan.

TNP drinks diet sodas.


----------



## redstone

I don't even drink normal sodas.

TNP thinks I lied.


----------



## Cloudy

redstone said:


> I don't even drink normal sodas.
> 
> TNP thinks I lied.



I think you're truthin' I didn't drink Soda for a very long time.

TNP Can't shotgun beers


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True, I don't drink alcoholic beverages. 

TNP loves Mikael Åkerfeldt's voice.


----------



## Nile

Indeed. Would make snuggle fucks.

TNP likes filled pastries.


----------



## Cloudy

Nile said:


> Indeed. Would make snuggle fucks.
> 
> TNP likes filled pastries.



Absol frickin' lutely 

TNP Prefers Single coils or P90s over humbuckers.


----------



## DoomJazz

Cloudy said:


> Absol frickin' lutely
> 
> TNP Prefers Single coils or P90s over humbuckers.



Holds some truth, best clean tone I ever got was a coil tapped bridge with a full neck on a BC Rich Mockingbird ST, so single coil involved...?

TNP can't grow facial hair well.


----------



## oracles

DoomJazz said:


> Holds some truth, best clean tone I ever got was a coil tapped bridge with a full neck on a BC Rich Mockingbird ST, so single coil involved...?
> 
> TNP can't grow facial hair well.



False, I grow it quite quickly, and fortunately without it being patchy. 

TNP has a mustache.


----------



## tacotiklah

oracles said:


> False, I grow it quite quickly, and fortunately without it being patchy.
> 
> TNP has a mustache.



False, I am a girl so no facial hair. 

TNP ate a big dinner tonight.


----------



## icos211

True, we grilled burgers and then I had pizza. Diet is 0-3 on the night.\

TNP has less than 10 toes


----------



## jeleopard

False. I have all 10 toes.

TNP has played their amp at night and awoken neighbors due to sudden inspiration.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Live in the middle of nowhere. 

TNP's pet is an asshole.


----------



## sniperfreak223

kinda true..one of them is...the rest are cool.

TNP can pick off squirrels with his/her bow.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I don't have a bow, and we don't have squirrels here. 

TNP has a dangerous weapon in his/her possession which is illegal in his/her area.


----------



## Leveebreaks

False...now

Don't need weapons, I'm a lover not a fighter. I did used to own a small-scale Ninjata though. 

TNP thinks Family Guy is the laziest, most over-rated piece of s**t ever produced


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ever since the revival, true. 

TNP doesn't use social media.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, and isn't this some kind of social media  ?

TNP has a wireless mouse


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

True, damned mac. 

TNP is a backseat driver


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I hate it when people do it when I'm driving, so I won't do it to others when they are driving.

TNP is snacking right now


----------



## jeleopard

Not at the moment. Have a pack of Skittles waiting to be eaten....... hm...........................

TNP did not enjoy the new VoM track as much as they thought they would.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

jeleopard said:


> Not at the moment. Have a pack of Skittles waiting to be eaten....... hm...........................
> 
> TNP did not enjoy the new VoM track as much as they thought they would.



True. I think Veil of Maya fell off after iD. Just my personal opinion.

TNP turns off their house's lights on Halloween.


----------



## Draceius

I want to say false, but I had powercut this halloween, so my lights were technically off

TNP has missed too many shows they've wanted to see


----------



## jeleopard

Draceius said:


> I want to say false, but I had powercut this halloween, so my lights were technically off
> 
> TNP has missed too many shows they've wanted to see



Not too many. But a good number.

TNP wants a Steinberger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

All of the truth. I want a Steinberger M-series pretty badly. 

TNP doesn't like headless guitars.


----------



## Mprinsje

True, i want my guitars to look somewhat good and i haven't yet seen a headless i like.

TNP is asthmatic


----------



## GizmoJunior

False, I don't have asthma but my allergies are so bad that I can barely breath half the time.

TNP hates The Walking Dead.


----------



## Fretless

False it's good to be prepared and study them zombies.

TNP can shred better than me D:


----------



## jeleopard

Fretless said:


> False it's good to be prepared and study them zombies.
> 
> TNP can shred better than me D:



Considering I don't really shred, and suck pretty bad, probably false.

TNP would go homo for Devin Townsend.


----------



## AndruwX

jeleopard said:


> Considering I don't really shred, and suck pretty bad, probably false.
> 
> TNP would go homo for Devin Townsend.



False, I would go homo for Chuck, if he were alive...
Just look at him <3







TNP likes romantic series.


----------



## Mprinsje

no, i hate that stuff.

TNP is really proud of something they've accomplished today


----------



## mcsalty

completely replaced a riff i ended up hating in one of my songs, pretty stoked on that haha.
TNP doesn't drive


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True I'll be getting my temps this year though

TNP Knows what guitar/gear they want for Christmas


----------



## sniperfreak223

True...either a 5-string Zombie bass or an IT series Beast to complete my IT collection.

TNP can ride his bike with no handlebars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False, but I can keep a rhythm with no metronome. 

TNP has a home studio of sorts, be it small or large.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, but I really want to, but I can't before I have my own place.

TNP has to poop really badly.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Tru...ly false. Had I seen that post a few minutes ago, though...

TNP has a pink toothbrush.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

False, it's hideous lime green

TNP is on ss.org at work/school


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I'm not in school and I can't take my cell with me when working.

TNP has been waiting a long time for COD: Ghosts, but not for the multiplayer.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False Battlefield 4 took care of that

TNP is pissed that Watchdogs doesn't come out until next year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Don't really play video games as much as I used to.

TNP webcams often.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, the cam can't handle my sexy

TNP loves horrible dullwhitted jokes.


----------



## Khaerruhl

True. Love farfetched dullwitted jokes. 

TNP has to go to the hospital 4 times this month on separate occasions.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False

TNP listens to Gnaw Their Tongues


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False

TNP doesn't like The Stick Of Truth


----------



## DredFul

False.

TNP is not a hardcore gamer.


----------



## sniperfreak223

True, I'm tied up with too many other things for gaming.

TNP knows my dirty little secrets.


----------



## AndruwX

sniperfreak223 said:


> True, I'm tied up with too many other things for gaming.
> 
> TNP knows my dirty little secrets.



False, you know about my dirty sexual fantasies, though ^
TNP doesn't trim, shaves.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True, but I'm reconsidering, it's getting a bit annoying. 

TNP frequently gives others the creeps


----------



## asher

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> True, but I'm reconsidering, it's getting a bit annoying.
> 
> TNP frequently gives others the creeps



I hope not 

TNP's schnozberries taste like schnozberries.


----------



## Asrial

I really really hope so. I'd be scared if they tasted like chocolate!

TNP is secretly horribad at syncopating anything harder than 3/4+4/4


----------



## jeleopard

It's no secret!

Tnp is already or is getting drunk


----------



## asher

jeleopard said:


> It's no secret!
> 
> Tnp is already or is getting drunk



Well, one Coke 'n Kraken down. Not sure if I'm stopping here or not... since I'm kinda by myself in my room on the interbutts 

TNP is trve.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Trve I just listened to an album with mental patient's screams for vocals.

TNP knows what song these lyrics are from. 

"Stronger than any faith"


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I never listen to lyrics. 

TNP likes his metal a bit too much.


----------



## jeleopard

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> False, I never listen to lyrics.
> 
> TNP likes his metal a bit too much.



I'm not sure what "a bit too much" means.

If you're saying I'm like one of those drunken Pantera/Slayer fans, NAW.

Though, I do listen to metal more than I do other genres. Meh?

TNP listened to Metallica/Megadeth/Pantera/Slipknot/etc. in high school and thought they were hot shit.


----------



## DredFul

True, although I'm still in high school and don't consider myself as hot shit.

TNP is not part of the glorious proge masterrace.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True and false. I am more of a HevyDevy prog type of guy, not the current New Wave Of Prog Metal.

TNP has a hot and dark beverage right besides him.


----------



## Force

False, its a dirty pair of gardening gloves.

TNP is suffering from accute post-replying deprivation syndrome.


----------



## Pooluke41

no I'm not

TNP has a fedora and a neckbeard


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False about fedora, true about neckbeard, but there's more beard to cover that neckbeard up. 

TNP wants to break free


----------



## AndruwX

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> False about fedora, true about neckbeard, but there's more beard to cover that neckbeard up.
> 
> TNP wants to break free



I'm not gay neither in prison, also the "Stronger than any faith" comes from Crystal Mountain.

TNP has a big butt.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The phattest ass of them all.

TNP as a pet next to them.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, my dog isn't allowed upstairs. But it would be nice. 

TNP is going to sleep within the next hour.


----------



## Asrial

Drinking my morning coffee, so I hope not. 

TNP knows why kids love the taste of Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I used to, but then I hit puberty and forgot. 

TNP isn't saying it's aliens, but it's aliens.


----------



## sniperfreak223

True, it's always aliens.

TNP belongs to an obscure fandom.


----------



## rectifryer

True, I am a 90s mitsubishi fanboy

TNP hasn't pooped yet today


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, but I just a had a whole bag of Jack Links beef jerky and some Haribo gummy bears, so I'll be visiting the bathroom soon.

TNP likes peanut butter and jaaaaaaaammm (get the reference )


----------



## no_dice

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> True, but I just a had a whole bag of Jack Links beef jerky and some Haribo gummy bears, so I'll be visiting the bathroom soon.
> 
> TNP likes peanut butter and jaaaaaaaammm (get the reference )



BAAAAAAAAMMMM!

True. 

TNP can't ride a bicycle.


----------



## jeleopard

no_dice said:


> BAAAAAAAAMMMM!
> 
> True.
> 
> TNP can't ride a bicycle.



True! Once the training wheels came off, I kept falling and gave up.

Tnp has never been to NYC


----------



## asher

False. Been several times (had an ex there), was at Times Square for New Years in January 

TNP has never been to San Francisco!


----------



## Force

So true

TNP still thinks Santa Claus is real.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, never even believed in him. We Dutch people believe in the true stories, not the Coca Cola Santa Clause 

TNP has a shitton of plectra because he's afraid of losing them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I currently have 3 Jazz 3 XLs and a Tortex because I keep losing them. 

Tomato or to-mah-to?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I am not afraid of dragons.

TNP wants to play Dark Souls 2


----------



## sniperfreak223

False...like I said, no time for gaming any more.

TNP plays bass...with a pick.


----------



## Asrial

Yes, but I'm recovering.

TNP wants to get married!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Asrial said:


> Yes, but I'm recovering.
> 
> TNP wants to get married!



I'd rather have you take me out to diner first Asrial-san.

TNP is too poor for new strings.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

False, we keep a good amount in our accounts and we just filed my income taxes - refund time, good thing as the car needs suspension maintenance.

TNP secretly loves DT albums after SFAM.


----------



## sniperfreak223

False, never really got into DT at all...

TNP really wants to have a child.


----------



## DredFul

Kinda yeah but we don't talk about it.

TNP is sitting on the toilet right now.


----------



## tacotiklah

False, although I do believe my living room is kind of a shithole right now.

TNP has encountered stupid music scene drama.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Does Lucas Mann count? 

TNP is a vegan.


----------



## sniperfreak223

False, I'm closer to a carnivore than anything.

TNP has gotten into fist fights over a band.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I never fought in my life. 

TNP wants to upgrade all of his gear.


----------



## tacotiklah

*her
And false. I actually am tempted to downgrade. Tired of local drama queens starting crap. I am tempted to just sell my rig, buy a Pod HD500x, and just record/release my music that way. 

TNP is going to have tacos for dinner.


----------



## Noxon

False. I am having grilled chicken and rice.

TNP is awkwardly feminine or possibly Canadian.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've been told my voice is kinda feminine and that I sound like I have a Canadian accent if that counts. 

TNP is obsessed over a band.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, but can you guess who? Hint: They where many, but now there's just one.

TNP Likes beef jerky


----------



## Fiction

True, fiction loves jerky.

TNP has used insider knowledge against a friend.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I do on a good many friends

TNP Has never heard of The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Force

True

TNP caught syphilis from the neighbours guinea pig.


----------



## Asrial

I don't even know anyone who has a guinea pig.

TNP IS a guinea pig!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Asrial said:


> I don't even know anyone who has a guinea pig.
> 
> TNP IS a guinea pig!



True. I sometimes surrender my body and mind to uh... _pharmaceutical research_... You know. For science.

TNP hates eggplant.


----------



## DredFul

False. I think it's actually quite tasty with certain foods.

TNP secretly enjoys rap.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, but not secretly.

TNP Sleeps any chance they get.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

That's my secret. I'm always asleep.

TNP thinks long hair makes you instantly metal.


----------



## Ralyks

False. I cut my hair many years ago, and probably out-Metal anyone I know in person.

TNP makes a mean chicken salad sandwhich.


----------



## metaldoggie

False, I don't like salad.

TNP likes to stroke his or her pet chinchilla whilst listening to Yanni


----------



## sniperfreak223

False, most of my pets are of the scaly, bite-y variety...and .... Yanni.

TNP prefers punk to metal.


----------



## asher

So incredibly false. Punk and I aren't really on speaking terms.

TNP is secretly loves letting out his 40 year old combover wearing Tele playing blues wanker.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True, but I wish I had proper single coils for it. 

TNP loves Marshall JMPs.


----------



## Necris

False, I don't know what they are. (Edit: Looked them up, I've never seen or heard one in person, and if I have heard one on a recording I'm unaware of it. I'm sure they're nice though.

TNP doesn't really care whether or not an amplifier is tube/hybrid/solidstate or digital as long as it sounds good.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Necris said:


> False, I don't know what they are. (Edit: Looked them up, I've never seen or heard one in person, and if I have heard one on a recording I'm unaware of it. I'm sure they're nice though.
> 
> TNP doesn't really care whether or not an amplifier is tube/hybrid/solidstate or digital as long as it sounds good.


If you've ever listened to Iron Maiden then you've heard a JMP. And True, but there's nothing like having a loud ass tube halfstack.

TNP likes Liquid Swords by The GZA.


----------



## Fiction

False, I had a large un-cordinated white housemate who was obsessed with wu-tang, and I just really can't gel with them because of that association 

TNP has a secret interest/hobby that their friends don't know about, and is now about to share it with SSO


----------



## sniperfreak223

True, I already told you guys what it is if you paid attention...but here's a hint:







TNP is an A7X fanboy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Necris said:


> False, I don't know what they are. (Edit: Looked them up, I've never seen or heard one in person, and if I have heard one on a recording I'm unaware of it. I'm sure they're nice though.



A lot of stuff from the mid '70s - the early '80s were done with a JMP. They're the father of the JCM800. 



sniperfreak223 said:


> True, I already told you guys what it is if you paid attention...but here's a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNP is an A7X fanboy.



The image is broken, but judging by the URL, I think I know what you're talking about. 

Also, false.

EDIT: TNP wants a Triple Recto.


----------



## sniperfreak223

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A lot of stuff from the mid '70s - the early '80s were done with a JMP. They're the father of the JCM800.
> 
> 
> 
> The image is broken, but judging by the URL, I think I know what you're talking about.
> 
> Also, false.
> 
> EDIT: TNP wants a Triple Recto.



it's an image of my current WIP fursuit head...

and false, I'm fine with my current Peavey/Marshall setup.

TNP wishes Hellyeah would break up so Mudvayne can get back together.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sniperfreak223 said:


> it's an image of my current WIP fursuit head...
> 
> and false, I'm fine with my current Peavey/Marshall setup.
> 
> TNP wishes Hellyeah would break up so Mudvayne can get back together.



Thought so.  That's pretty neat, though. 

True. I don't even want Mudvayne back together, I just want Hellyeah disbanded, as sadistic as it sounds. 

TNP lifts... bro.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

False. Haven't lifted since high school, and only when it was required. I prefer biking anyway.

TNP wants to at least TRY a 9 string guitar.


----------



## DredFul

True. I need to djent on a nine atleast once before I die.

TNP answers this while he/she is having a smoking break at work.


----------



## asher

DredFul said:


> True. I need to djent on a nine atleast once before I die.
> 
> TNP answers this while he/she is having a smoking break at work.



False. I don't smoke.

TNP wants a donut right now.


----------



## JEngelking

asher said:


> False. I don't smoke.
> 
> TNP wants a donut right now.



True, I'm pretty hungry right now.

TNP is currently procrastinating doing something.


----------



## asher

JEngelking said:


> True, I'm pretty hungry right now.
> 
> TNP is currently procrastinating doing something.



There are other reasons to be on here? 

TNP lurks or posts more than he/she practices.


----------



## sniperfreak223

between here and other forums, true.

TNP is not in a band.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Trve, but I am looking for it.

TNP now wants a pizza


----------



## asher

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Trve, but I am looking for it.
> 
> TNP now wants a pizza



Just ate some, so... false?

TNP is shortly due for their next round of coffee.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

asher said:


> Just ate some, so... false?
> 
> TNP is shortly due for their next round of coffee.



False. I don't drink coffee.

TNP is a motherfvcking sorcerer.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

False, I wish I was the Father of Dragons (not by birth though ).

TNP is a bourbon fan.


----------



## Force

False, I stopped drinking years ago but when I did, it was mostly bourbon.

TNP once rode a bike without a seat & couldn't stop smiling for 3 days.


----------



## jeleopard

Force said:


> False, I stopped drinking years ago but when I did, it was mostly bourbon.
> 
> TNP once rode a bike without a seat & couldn't stop smiling for 3 days.



False. As stated before, I dunno how to rode a bike 

TNP is mega bored


----------



## asher

jeleopard said:


> False. As stated before, I dunno how to rode a bike
> 
> TNP is mega bored



True. Tedious work at work is tedious.

TNP would rather be frolicking outside.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I already frolicked outside and it's dark outside now. 

TNP likes Minecraft.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Very true. 

TNP is ready for spring.


----------



## asher

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Very true.
> 
> TNP is ready for spring.



SO ....ING TRUE.

We're due for more snow Tuesday.

TNP has baller weekend plans.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, after the worst winter we've had in a while.

TNP's shirt collection is 90% band shirts.

Edit: I do not.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, 100%

TNP likes his coffee like his metal.


----------



## asher

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> False, 100%
> 
> TNP likes his coffee like his metal.



Blacker than the blackest black times Infinity.

When we're talking coffee or straight espresso. Not much of a fan of straight coffee tbh.

TNP needs to catch up on Metalocalypse.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. I watched all of seasons 1 - 3, but missed half of S4. Watched Doomstar, though. 

THP needs a new computer.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

True, which is sad, I've had this thing for maybe a year and a half? It's just a piece of shit. I'm going for a good HP next. Ideally I'd get a macbook pro, but I don't have that kind of money.

TNP Has had shit luck with relationships lately.


----------



## sniperfreak223

SO. FVCKING. TRUE.

TNP has Gonoherpisyphilaids.


----------



## Necris

False. 

TNP has purchased at least one instrument without knowing what woods it was made out of.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

^You do have boneitis however

And true, pretty much all my guitar purchases were made not knowing what it was made out of - I just dug the hell out of the guitars, especially my Ibanez SZ - I later found out it was mahogany and maple, which accounts for why it sounds so awesome.

TNP Dislikes overly fanservice-y animes


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, when I first started playing guitar I bought an Epi special ii and then a Epi LP Standard, I had no clue what woods they where made out of and didn't GAF, I just wanted to play guitar.

Edit: False? Not into to anime

TNP is lusting after a strat with a 70's style (fat headstock).


----------



## mcsalty

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> True, when I first started playing guitar I bought an Epi special ii and then a Epi LP Standard, I had no clue what woods they where made out of and didn't GAF, I just wanted to play guitar.
> 
> Edit: False? Not into to anime
> 
> TNP is lusting after a strat with a 70's style (fat headstock).



Faaaalse
TNP has more 6 strings than they have 7 strings


----------



## Force

True, only have 6 strings..............atm

TNP has never traveled by plane


----------



## asher

Force said:


> True, only have 6 strings..............atm
> 
> TNP has never traveled by plane


 
Definitely false.

TNP had their bracket busted.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

True. Braces are caveman technology.

TNP beat Ruby Weapon


----------



## sniperfreak223

False.

TNP drowns his sorrows with a Black-Tooth Grin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. As much as I try alcohol, it just isn't my thing. I just drown it in chocolate milk or something. 

TNP wants a Digitech Whammy.


----------



## DredFul

False but I wouldn't mind one.

TNP has uploaded metal-on-squier-strat-video to youtube.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. Two, in fact. 

TNP doesn't want to see it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, link that shit!

TNP Has had whiplash in the past.


----------



## Les

True, but only from headbanging too much during gigs.

TNP secretly loves the song "wrecking ball" and has a built to scale chain and ball hanging in their gear room which they swing on whilst listening to M.Cyress.


----------



## DredFul

True but I don't have the chain and the ball. Yet.
Seriously though I think the song is quite good and catchy.

TNP wants to get some acoustic treatment to his/hers studio/gear room.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

true!

TNP has masterbated within the last 6 hours


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Nope!

TNP enjoys shredding over Taylor Swift songs


----------



## sniperfreak223

nope...but I have shredded over other pop-y garbage.

TNP has sown in tears in hope of reaping in joy.


----------



## Mischief

I don't even know what the hell that means, man. I'll say false, though.


TNP is a secret (or not so secret) fan of Star Trek


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sort of true. I liked the episodes of ST:TNG I've seen. 

TNP like sludge, stoner, or doom metal.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, I love it

TNP likes chicks (or guys if that's your thing) with sleeves or a bunch of tattoos.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Don't like chicks period. 

TNP is good with mixing music.


----------



## asher

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> False. Don't like chicks period.
> 
> TNP is good with mixing music.



False. I can barely even EQ my damn amp.

TNP is watching basketball.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Nope, just got done watching TWD

TNP Cried today.


----------



## Mischief

I dropped a few tears, but that's probably more associable with the high pollen count in this area. As for actual crying, though, no.

TNP watches wants Teuffel to stop making guitars.


----------



## sniperfreak223

True...I hate the aesthetics (and I'm a BCR fanboy so that says a lot).

TNP thinks he/she's sexy.


----------



## asher

sniperfreak223 said:


> True...I hate the aesthetics (and I'm a BCR fanboy so that says a lot).
> 
> TNP thinks he/she's sexy.



It's been known to happen once in a blue moon.

TNP can't stop tweaking their tone.


----------



## DredFul

True.

TNP has not had a crush on any famous people.


----------



## asher

DredFul said:


> True.
> 
> TNP has not had a crush on any famous people.



Basically true. I really don't do the celebrity crush thing. Maybe my brain just knows it's so far away from being remotely possible not to bother. Doesn't mean I don't find any attractive, but I don't dwell on it at all.

TNP _already_ wants to go home from work.


----------



## Fiction

False, I'm hoooome!

TNP has an irrational fear of spiders.
(Because my housemate just interrupted me to kill a spider, and then got upset when I took the spider outside instead of killing it)


----------



## JEngelking

Fiction said:


> False, I'm hoooome!
> 
> TNP has an irrational fear of spiders.
> (Because my housemate just interrupted me to kill a spider, and then got upset when I took the spider outside instead of killing it)



True, though less so now than a few years ago. Now my main phobia is house centipedes. 

TNP likes the Gibson Reverse V.


----------



## DredFul

Not really. So false.

TNP does have all ten fingers.


----------



## asher

DredFul said:


> Not really. So false.
> 
> TNP does have all ten fingers.



True.

TNP is tired of this mother....ing snow in the mother....ing spring.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Not really...

TNP hates forgetting where he/she put things.


----------



## jeleopard

sniperfreak223 said:


> Not really...
> 
> TNP hates forgetting where he/she put things.



No, I love it

TNP skipped lunch


----------



## Chuck

False. No 19 year old male can skip lunch!

TNP hates the new AAL.


----------



## asher

Chuck said:


> False. No 19 year old male can skip lunch!
> 
> TNP hates the new AAL.



False as false can be. It's so good.

TNP is wearing blue.


----------



## Church2224

True, blue jeans! 

TNP does not ask a young girl if she is 18 before he "Makes a Connection"


----------



## asher

Church2224 said:


> True, blue jeans!
> 
> TNP does not ask a young girl if she is 18 before he "Makes a Connection"



Strictly speaking...

I suppose that's been true. 

Never was a problem though - as in, relevant! Which is why I haven't. Man that's easy to make sound creepy 

TNP needs a new pair of slippers.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True, but I probably won't get to it any time soon.

TNP has just had a great idea.


----------



## Chuck

I'm inclined to say true, but I'd never wear them 

TNP wants a green dot 

EDIT: I was ninja'd! 

But false, I've been devoid from good ideas all day


----------



## Church2224

Chuck said:


> I'm inclined to say true, but I'd never wear them
> 
> TNP wants a green dot
> 
> EDIT: I was ninja'd!
> 
> But false, I've been devoid from good ideas all day



Hell yes I want one!

TNP Loves tele style 7 strings


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Yes, all of my yes

TNP wants something refunded.


----------



## Church2224

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Yes, all of my yes
> 
> TNP wants something refunded.



Yes- a POS Troy Built lawn mower I got from Lowe's.

TNP wanted/wants to join the military.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, not really refunded just bought 

 

False, I don't want to fight other people's wars unless they're actually needed.

TNP likes BMTH.


----------



## asher

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> True, not really refunded just bought
> 
> 
> 
> False, I don't want to fight other people's wars unless they're actually needed.
> 
> TNP likes BMTH.



Never listened. He does have a sexy new sig though.

TNP is super cereal excite for the new Opeth album.


----------



## Church2224

asher said:


> Never listened. He does have a sexy new sig though.
> 
> TNP is super cereal excite for the new Opeth album.



Super, super cereal! 

TNP Likes pickup trucks


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Very True, I'm getting one for my first vehicle soon

TNP Likes obscure guitars I.E. Gibson Victory


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

True, I would love to have one of those. 
TNP is repressing so many feels right now.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Always did, dunno why

TNP expresses his feels now.


----------



## Church2224

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Always did, dunno why
> 
> TNP expresses his feels now.



"Olivia Why don't you love me?!?!?! Why?!?!?!" 

TNP Loves Pomeranians.


----------



## asher

Ocara-Jacob said:


> True, I would love to have one of those.
> TNP is repressing so many feels right now.



Who isn't?



edit: 

False - mostly because I'm just indifferent.

TNP is ready to go home.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, I've got a possible buyer for my Pod  I'm happy as hell.

Wow super , guess I was AFK too long.

False, I'm already home

TNP has NGD coming soon.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I wish I had, I want a baritone 

TNP has paused his game to reply here.


----------



## asher

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> False, I wish I had, I want a baritone
> 
> TNP has paused his game to reply here.



False, at work.

TNP has awesome weekend plans.


----------



## DredFul

False. I wish I had.

TNP is going to start a guitar build this summer.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, gonna continue it. 

TNP doesn't want to get up but has to


----------



## Eladamri

In the sense that I should go put the kettle on, true.

TNP is currently fantasising about starting a power meal band.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I'd love a power meal, I'm hungry

TNP just had a great idea but is too lazy to work it out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. So many songs. 

TNP likes Lipton green tea.


----------



## emroth

False. Arizona FTW!

TNP used to hate Schecter but now owns one.


----------



## mcsalty

False, don't like Schecter at all
TNP wants an at-home recording setup


----------



## ThePhilosopher

False, though I wish mine was better equipped.

TNP likes Existentialism.


----------



## BornToLooze

False, never heard of them

TNP is a fan of a band from somebody on here, besides the really famous ones (Bulb, Alex Wade, ect.)


----------



## jeleopard

BornToLooze said:


> False, never heard of them
> 
> TNP is a fan of a band from somebody on here, besides the really famous ones (Bulb, Alex Wade, ect.)



True! My buddies/favorite local death metal act Alustrium are on here.

TNP is debating on going to bed, but is just too lazy.


----------



## sniperfreak223

False. Sleep is for the weak and the dead!!!

TNP has been a victim of gear theft.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True, someone once stole my capo 

TNP has a really messy desk.


----------



## asher

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> True, someone once stole my capo
> 
> TNP has a really messy desk.



True. Both at work and at home 

TNP secretly wants to learn curling.


----------



## DredFul

So true!

TNP is tipsy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Sober and boring. 

TNP loves King's X's Dogman album.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

False, but only because I've never heard it.

TNP Tried playing guitar with a comb after seeing the music video for Mattias Eklundh's song "Musth" and failed terribly


----------



## ThePhilosopher

False, I've never seen said video.

TNP enjoys sushi.



BornToLooze said:


> False, never heard of them



 Sartre, Camus, Kierkegaard...


----------



## Chuck

ThePhilosopher said:


> False, I've never seen said video.
> 
> TNP enjoys sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> Sartre, Camus, Kierkegaard...



To be honest I've never tried it. 

TNP loves the chat


----------



## emroth

...no idea what youre talking about XD

TNP has chronic road rage.


----------



## Chuck

emroth said:


> ...no idea what youre talking about XD
> 
> TNP has chronic road rage.



Chat: FlashChat v4.5.2 JOIN US xD

To answer, yes people driving piss me off more than anything else in my typical day. 

TNP just ate ice cream.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

No, but thanks, now I want some. 

TNP is watching youtube right now when he's actually not allowed.


----------



## Force

False, im replying to a post on ss.org

TNP has nothing to do so they will do the same as me.


----------



## Mischief

Fal- Damn it.. It's true.

TNP was going to reply to this post, but decided not to, creating a new next person, which is the person replying to this message now (meaning the first part doesn't apply to them, because they are actually the second next person)


----------



## DredFul

Um.. True? I mean.. False? Yea, false it is. I think.. Yeah, it probably is.

TNP is looking forward to go fishing.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Wow yes actually, its my birthday next month and we're going fishing in the deep blue pacific! Hoping to land some mackeral or dolphin fish.

Tnp has been watching rick and Morty!


----------



## Pat_tct

false. i have no idea what that is....

TNP loves caviar.


----------



## Khaerruhl

False. I don't love it, but it can be great from time to time.

TNP is suffering from Dirty Room disease.


----------



## tm20

nope, never because my room magically cleans itself *thanks mum 

TNP is in this thread because it's late at night and they can't get to sleep


----------



## DredFul

False. It's half past three here and the sun is shining like there's no tomorrow.

TNP wants to get a new leather jacket.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. I like my black fleece-lined one. 

TNP wants a Tele more than me right now.


----------



## Jakke

False, I have a fairly new one

TNP still really likes Diablo 3


----------



## jeleopard

Jakke said:


> False, I have a fairly new one
> 
> TNP still really likes Diablo 3



False. I liked it at first, but after the 3rd time through, it got really stale. Having to grind the same thing over and over with very little variation gets a little boring.

TNP is VERY tired


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, and I just got home so I'm about to hit the sack

TNP Scored four Touchdowns in a single game.


----------



## Mischief

Depends, are we still talking about football? 
Haha just kidding.
Well, in regard to sports, no. Though... In an informal game, when I was 13 or so, I managed to jump on the back of a 280 lb 6'0" guy heading to the end zone unchallenged, and my 110 lbs wore him out, just enough to make him collapse 5 yards from the end zone. He carried me for 30 yards. hahahahaha 


TNP is feeling nostalgic


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, (btw the four touchdowns thing is a t.v. show reference )

TNP Just woke up.


----------



## DredFul

True. I was actually supposed to wake up half an hour ago 

TNP just got a new pedal.


----------



## asher

DredFul said:


> True. I was actually supposed to wake up half an hour ago
> 
> TNP just got a new pedal.



False. My recent gear purchases have been cables, Lundgren M7 and M8 sets, and a brass block for my 1527MZ that hasn't come yet.

Well, there was an UNO chip for my FCB1010 too, that might count!

TNP has a hilarious April Fools' prank planned, and is willing to share with us


----------



## BaDaML

True. Going to tell my boss that I just busted the new employee committing theft (Loss prevention lmao).

TNP is not going to find my prank as funny, due to brushes with the law.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Its funny, but did it work? Did you slam that guy's ass hard and get away with said brushes and strokes? 

TNP no longer does 'phrasing'?!?


----------



## Mischief

What?

TNP is far too tired to understand anything right now.


----------



## Necris

False, I can understand some things, just use tiny words and streamline it. 

TNP is finally seeing signs of spring in their area.


----------



## Mischief

True! It's quite delightful! The skies are green, the grass is green, there's rain, chance of a tornado. Beautiful. 

TNP lives in an area that does not get tornadoes.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Kinda true...we've had a few but they're extremely rare.

TNP has tuned to F# on a 24.75" 6-string


----------



## jeleopard

sniperfreak223 said:


> Kinda true...we've had a few but they're extremely rare.
> 
> TNP has tuned to F# on a 24.75" 6-string



False. Never even owned a 24.75". Had a few loaners and tried some in a store, but not much experience with them, so no time to tune up or down.

TNP is not listening to music.


----------



## Mischief

True. I'm watching a television programme.

TNP means The Next Proctologist.


----------



## oracles

jeleopard said:


> False. Never even owned a 24.75". Had a few loaners and tried some in a store, but not much experience with them, so no time to tune up or down.
> 
> TNP is not listening to music.



False, currently listening to CHON.
TNP still has snow in their yard.


----------



## Mischief

Although I ninja'd you, I'll answer.
FALSE. What is snow? Canadians... 
I've never seen more than 10cm of snow, and that has only happened twice.

TNP is afraid of the dentist


----------



## Chuck

False, years of dental appts and orthodontist appts has given me balls of steel in that department 

TNP loves baseball.


----------



## jeleopard

Mischief said:


> Although I ninja'd you, I'll answer.
> FALSE. What is snow? Canadians...
> I've never seen more than 10cm of snow, and that has only happened twice.
> 
> TNP is afraid of the dentist



Afraid? Nah. Dude's an ass, though, so I generally dislike him.

TNP donated to Casualties of Cool


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, and I also don't really think it's very interesting to be honest. I love Devin, one of the worst fanboys ever, but I don't like a country Devin 

TNP hasn't given anything to charity in his whole life.


----------



## Necris

False. I've given both time and money.

TNP has woken up on at least one occasion with the sun beaming directly in to their eyes but been unable to move due to sleep paralysis.


----------



## AndruwX

No, but sounds as a exciting experience, lol.
TNP suffer from anxiety attacks.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Unfortunately, it does happen every so often. Thankfully not in a while. Protip: don't shave while having an anxiety attack.

TNP Doesn't like bananas


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I love 'em, no homo.

TNP has troubles with postal companies.


----------



## sniperfreak223

so very true >: (

TNP sometimes wonders why they were born.


----------



## AndruwX

It was an accident, just like the rest of my life.
TNP knows how to cook.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. I know how to get myself by with burgers and grilled/baked chicken, but I'm by no means a gormet cook. 

TNP ditched their Blackberry in favor for an Android or iPhone.


----------



## cjms1997

False, never had a blackberry. Android master race yo. 

TNP is probably a god in disguise.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cjms1997 said:


> False, never had a blackberry



Thank heavens your soul isn't tainted.


----------



## Mischief

cjms1997 said:


> False, never had a blackberry. Android master race yo.
> 
> TNP is probably a god in disguise.



True.. You caught me.

TNP is in a really good mood


----------



## DredFul

False. Not really good nor bad.

TNP has not listened to Lacuna Coil and will listen to it now and love it.


----------



## mcsalty

TNP is craving burritos


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

True, in a way - I want a burrito bowl from Chipotle, but I just had that for lunch today, so I don't really want to get the same thing twice.

TNP Hasn't seen anything TRON related.


----------



## BornToLooze

False

TNP has bought a piece of gear because their idol used it.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Yes...I have a Washburn Stealth, Culprit, 332 (slime) and 333 (Dimebolt) thanks to Dime.

TNP feels loved...


----------



## OmegaSlayer

So false...not even my mother loves me and my father wants to file a lawsuiut against me, my relation is a disaster.

TNP had an embarassing surgery


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Does toe surgery count? 

TNP has a porn collection they're ashamed of.


----------



## DredFul

False. I don't watch porn.

TNP needs to get new headphones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DredFul said:


> False. I don't watch porn.


----------



## DredFul

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




True story bro


----------



## jeleopard

DredFul said:


> False. I don't watch porn.
> 
> TNP needs to get new headphones.



False. I have a pair of Sennheiser HD280s that work fine, and for more casual use, some Sennheiser earbuds I got for like 10 bucks at an FYE blow out.

TNP has looked back to their angsty teenager music and felt nostalgic recently.


----------



## sniperfreak223

True...been on a huge Mudvayne kick as of late (Mudvayne = soundtrack to my life from 14-20)

TNP is embarrassed to think about their high school self.


----------



## -42-

I guess? My haircut was definitely pretty bad.

TNP needs some sleep.


----------



## Nats

True. It's Monday. I just want to sleep through Monday in preparation for Tuesday.

TNP watched Wrestlemania last night, brother!


----------



## jeleopard

Nats said:


> True. It's Monday. I just want to sleep through Monday in preparation for Tuesday.
> 
> TNP watched Wrestlemania last night, brother!



False, I'm not trashy 

TNP ate not too long ago, but is still hungry.


----------



## jeleopard

Am I allowed to bump this?


----------



## DredFul

True. Bumbs are legitimate tactic.

Seriously though, false. It's been couple hours since I ate.

TNP slept really well last night.


----------



## asher

DredFul said:


> True. Bumbs are legitimate tactic.
> 
> Seriously though, false. It's been couple hours since I ate.
> 
> TNP slept really well last night.



False. I went to bed pissed off, woke up early pissed off. Instead of getting back to sleep, I had a circular argument going with myself in my head. When I *did* fall back asleep... the argument continued in my dream.

TNP is gettin crunk.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Too white. 




TNP _needs_ a bass.


----------



## asher

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> False. Too white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNP _needs_ a bass.





False. All else fails I can borrow my roommate's.

Fine. TNP is just getting lowly drunk. Or maybe just buzzed...


----------



## jeleopard

asher said:


> False. All else fails I can borrow my roommate's.
> 
> Fine. TNP is just getting lowly drunk. Or maybe just buzzed...



False. Thought about it, but naaaaaah.

TNP wants to donate to the "Jarrett Wants a Ceramic Black Hawk in his KM7 Fund"


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

FALSE. I mean unless you make me an admin on Guitar Talk again though and take away with Harley's Iceman 

TNP doesn't really know what to do with an 8 string when they play one other than play Meshuggah


----------



## jeleopard

Zeno said:


> FALSE. I mean unless you make me an admin on Guitar Talk again though and take away with Harley's Iceman
> 
> TNP doesn't really know what to do with an 8 string when they play one other than play Meshuggah



Wait, who is this?

On topic: True, only in stores though. At home I play fun things :3

TNP has almost bought a Halo before.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Nope. BC Rich master race.

TNP has tuned a guitar to FAGFACE.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, I don't own a 7

TNP Made a new tuning today or yesterday.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

False, in a way, mostly because I haven't had time to sit around and mess with that sort of thing. Right now I'm mostly wondering what 7 string tuning I'd want to use, and I think I've settled on getting an SCT607b and using Drop F.

However, trying out A1-A2-D3-D3-A3-D4 is what got me into messing with altered tunings in the first place.

TNP Hated Anup Sastry's music at first, but now really likes it.


----------



## jeleopard

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> False, I don't own a 7
> 
> TNP Made a new tuning today or yesterday.



Not today or yesterday. In the past though, yee. Like FCFGCAD I think it was. Something weird.

TNP has recently watched a mega-sad movie.


----------



## sniperfreak223

if Gran Torino counts, then true.

TNP thinks non fanned fret 9 strings are a good idea.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I don't think 9 strings are a good idea anyhow 

TNP just woke up but wants to go to sleep again.


----------



## DredFul

True. I slept from 5am to 1pm and woke up with a headache. Also dead tired.

TNP is saving for a new motorcycle.


----------



## Fiction

True, although it won't be new 
Going for my bike licence this week.

TNP has a dismantled guitar project long overdue.


----------



## asher

Fiction said:


> True, although it won't be new
> Going for my bike licence this week.
> 
> TNP has a dismantled guitar project long overdue.


 
True. I was building a strandberg clone with my architecture department's CNC. Then I graduated (also got really stuck on how to do the neck correctly with it).

TNP can't wait for GoT tonight.


----------



## sniperfreak223

False, I'll be at work.

TNP is building a Frankenstein monster of a guitar as we speak.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, it's still a pile of depressed wood in the corner of my room.

TNP is GAS-ing enormously for an extended range singlecut guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Half true.















TNP wants new pickups.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Yep...I NEED an EMG 85-8 and an EMG 60-8 for my 8-string Warlock.

TNP hates me for being an EMG fanboy.


----------



## mcsalty

Generally not a fan, but the set I have in my Washburn actually sound fantastic through my 5150 III so no hate here haha
TNP is stoked on something that's happening in the near future


----------



## asher

mcsalty said:


> Generally not a fan, but the set I have in my Washburn actually sound fantastic through my 5150 III so no hate here haha
> TNP is stoked on something that's happening in the near future



New suuuuuit. They had to order a size/color combo so I should be going back Weds for fitting, get it next week and wear to end of the year fancy banquet dinner.

TNP is _already_ over this week.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, it's spring break!

TNP Just woke up.


----------



## DredFul

False. I do have a bad habit of sleeping from 5pm to around 8pm. But managed to stay awake this time.

TNP is waiting for his/hers custom at the moment.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Well, I'm waiting for money for a custom, but I don't think that'll actually work...

TNP has a complete specsheet for a custom done, but doesn't have the funds for it.


----------



## Fiction

False, I have an OAF in the post on its way to me 

TNP has spontaneously bought gear with funds that were reserved for something else.


----------



## Chuck

True. Very recently even 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/267866-unexpected-ngd-rare-ibanez-content.html

TNP loves the S series


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, never played a S or any Ibanez for that matter, though I'd love to try them.

TNP loves Nile


----------



## asher

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> False, never played a S or any Ibanez for that matter, though I'd love to try them.
> 
> TNP loves Nile


 

False. Mostly by virtue of having heard one song ever by them, once. I suspect they won't really be my cup of tea though.

TNP wants to swim in the Nile.


----------



## Eliguy666

False. Damn crocodiles, man, can't trust them. You ever heard of Gustave? Gustave (crocodile) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TNP has been freaked out by their own "online browsing" at times.


----------



## sniperfreak223

yes...way too often in fact.

TNP loves blood spatter finishes.


----------



## DredFul

Depends but mainly true.

TNP prefers quilted over flame.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Depends on the guitar, sometimes quilt is too busy for a guitar and flame is just right. But mostly quilt yeah.

TNP is eating candy while he promised himself an hour ago that he'd stop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Finally cut back on candy and sugary stuff a month ago. Proud of myself for that. 

TNP likes Digitech gear.


----------



## Eliguy666

False. I'm a tube amp/overdrive type person, with maybe delay or reverb for leads. Boss usually draws me in for cheapness and rigidity (but I have a Fender tuner pedal that I love).

TNP has always, secretly or professedly, wished that they were in Korpiklaani.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. 

TNP is drinking something right now.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I'm having troubles motivating myself to stand up and go get something to drink. 

TNP just made the best deal in his/her life.


----------



## jeleopard

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> False, I'm having troubles motivating myself to stand up and go get something to drink.
> 
> TNP just made the best deal in his/her life.



Probably true. Just traded an Ibanez Prestige for an 83 Gibson Explorer. YUSSSSSSS

TNP wants to donate money so I can put it towards buying a Het Set for said Explorer


----------



## Khaerruhl

False. But I could donate a house for it to live in! Just send it to me, I'll take good care of it! 

TNP got the wrong dosage of medicine... DOH.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Intentionally or accidentally? Oh who am I kidding, true on both accounts.

TNP has thought about invading a neighboring state/country.


----------



## Khaerruhl

True. Im concidering invading Buttholia violently. ((Also, I ment as in having the doctor prescribe the wrong dosage))

TNP is a happy camper.


----------



## Eliguy666

Khaerruhl said:


> True. Im concidering invading Buttholia violently. ((Also, I ment as in having the doctor prescribe the wrong dosage))
> 
> TNP is a happy camper.



Aw hell no.

TNP has a secret love for pop punk.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, it's not a secret that I love pop-punk (some bands though haha)

TNP has smelly feet.


----------



## DredFul

True. Atleast at the moment. Had a super sweaty day 

TNP is wondering how to spend the summer.


----------



## sniperfreak223

nope...conventions,work, and lots of fishing

TNP prefers new Trivium to old Trivium.


----------



## Eliguy666

sniperfreak223 said:


> nope...conventions,work, and lots of fishing
> 
> TNP prefers new Trivium to old Trivium.



False? I actually can't get into Trivium at all.

TNP knows nearly nothing about tonewoods but insists that they either do or do not exist, as an absolute


----------



## sniperfreak223

False, I know my tonewoods pretty well.

TNP loves the weight of acrylic even more than the tonal qualities of acrylic.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, acrylic = bad
TNP knows Jesu, then he gets my respect


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Who?

TNP wants to buy Bias for the iPad or already has it.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I want to buy EVH 5150 III

TNP loves Skyrim.


----------



## asher

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> False, I want to buy EVH 5150 III
> 
> TNP loves Skyrim.



False. I really don't get along that well with Bethesda games.

TNP is on cup #3.


----------



## sniperfreak223

False.

TNP is more metal than Brian Posehn.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Nobody is more metal than Brian Posehn.

TNP has a receding hairline


----------



## Chuck

False.

TNP has to pee badly.


----------



## mcsalty

Chuck said:


> False.
> 
> TNP has to pee badly.



Nope.
TNP wants to try that new Jagermeister Spice stuff


----------



## sniperfreak223

Kinda...

TNP thinks The Great Southern Trendkill was criminally underrated.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

sniperfreak223 said:


> Kinda...
> 
> TNP thinks The Great Southern Trendkill was criminally underrated.



Most my favorite Pantera songs are on there, so true and then some.
TNP thinks Michelangelo is the coolest Ninja Turtle.


----------



## DredFul

Nope. I like all the others 

TNP knows that Inheritance Cycle aka Eragon is the best book series of all time.


----------



## Fiction

False, it's actually a really great series, it's definitely up there with some of my favourites, but mostly it holds nostalgic value, because I bought the first book when it came out and I was only 10, so I followed it until it finished.

TNP has had alcohol in the past 24 hours.


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

False, trying to cut. No liquor.

TNP has owned a pet with three legs and/or no tail.


----------



## sniperfreak223

False...but I do have a few with no legs.

TNP is depressed to know that their consciousness is made of salt.



bythepainiseetheothers said:


> False, acrylic = bad


 
SAY WHAT!?!? I love acrylic guitars...so much chunk and sustain for days. Plus they just sexy.


----------



## asher

50/50. Just depressed.

TNP needs tacos. Needs them or they'll exploooooooode.


----------



## Nats

I've been craving soft shell tacos for a week and will probably make them this weekend.

TNP has considered putting his/her arm into a garbage disposal in order to get something they want from a significant other or parent.


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

False, considering I would then consider that whatever it was, I probably want my limbs more.

TNP has kissed someone of the same sex.


----------



## asher

ThatCanadianGuy said:


> False, considering I would then consider that whatever it was, I probably want my limbs more.
> 
> TNP has kissed someone of the same sex.



Much alcohol was involved and it got 4+ girls' shirts off (worth getting off, too!)

TNP wants it to be Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday.


----------



## DredFul

Not going to get down but yeah, fridays are always nice.

TNP has been left hungry because he put too much hot sauce to his food.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, there is not enough spicy in my food always.

TNP has a Ford Mustang (the 'ol ones)


----------



## Deadnightshade

False, Mitsubishi Colt CZT and though I use it almost exclusively, it's not mine in the papers, it belongs to my father.

TNP would bang a man that has done a sex change but looks feminine and pretty


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Are you kidding me? I'd fvck a pumpkin if it wore lipstick. 

TNP is repulsed by homosexuality.


----------



## -42-

Nope, gay is okay.

TNP is gay.


----------



## stevexc

I'm in a good mood, so I guess? Or are you using a different definition? 

TNP is gonna share their pizza with me. C'moooon...


----------



## sniperfreak223

False...it's American pizza and therefore unfit for Canadian consumption.

TNP wishes they lived somewhere other than where they do now.


----------



## DredFul

Edit: Um.. False. I'm quite happy where I am now 

TNP has just done something he regrets


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Nope, no regrets.

TNP hates cheese


----------



## sniperfreak223

True and false, depends on what kind of cheese it is.

TNP is a macho, muscle-pumping crying god.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA OH JESUS NO PLS.

TNP has a suit


----------



## stevexc

Heck yes I have a suit. Three, even.

TNP can't actually play guitar, they're only here for the articles.

EDIT: HAH


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Trve, though it's not a tight fit. I need a new one.

EDIT, ninja'd: False

TNP has gear to sell but no one biting.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Close enough. Nah, false. At least I'm not in Wonderwall's level

TNP is having pizza for dinner (if you are, gimme)


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

Nope. Egg whites and turkey sausage.

TNG wears a toupe.

And why can't Canadians eat American pizza?


----------



## Deadnightshade

False. I keep it machine-trimmed short, unless I'm just too bored to go for a haircut that month.

TNP has punched something after getting jump-scared in a horror game/movie.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I once punched an actor in the face on a haunted hayride, does that count?

TNP's favorite thing about spring is strawberry rhubarb pie.



ThatCanadianGuy said:


> And why can't Canadians eat American pizza?



Because American pizza is not fit for Canadian consumption. They'll die of freedom poisoning.


----------



## Mason Bruce

False. My favorite thing about spring is forgetting that winter ever happened or is even a thing at all.

TNP got caught by the police once for something but talked his/her way out of it.


----------



## sniperfreak223

True...criminal trespass.

TNP thinks I'm a weirdo.


----------



## DredFul

False. I think you're cool. Plus my first "cool guitar" was a cheap B.C Rich so I have formed kind of a bond to you 

TNP regrets that they got a guitar they didn't really want for their first guitar.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

True. I really hate my "Fender" acoustic. I wish I had chosen the Yamaha instead of this one. But dude, this was black, and black does matter (or at least used to matter).

TNP loves beer


----------



## -42-

Yes? I'm pretty fond of lagers but most beer doesn't do it for me.

TNP gets the occasional math class boner.


----------



## stevexc

Mmmm baby talk algebraic to me... but seriously I haven't had a math class in years.

TNP should probably be working right now... or is that just me?


----------



## asher

stevexc said:


> Mmmm baby talk algebraic to me... but seriously I haven't had a math class in years.
> 
> TNP should probably be working right now... or is that just me?



Sshhhhhhhhhh.

TNP wants to see the meteor shower tonight.


----------



## Mike

True I'd love to, right after the wife and I watch the half blood prince.

TNP wears New Balances.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Mike said:


> True I'd love to, right after the wife and I watch the half blood prince.
> 
> TNP wears New Balances.



Nope...Altama combat boots.

TNP is hell bent, hell bent for leather.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Oh hell yeah

TNP wants a new LP-ish guitar.


----------



## stevexc

I could never comfortably play an LP. Still want one, though.

TNP is jealous that I'm about to go for all-you-can-eat sushi!


----------



## Chuck

False, I have a very full stomach at the moment and that sounds terrible 

TNP loves the new Star Trek movies.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I've never liked Star Trek, sorry 

TNP prefers Yahoo over Google.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Hell ....in' no!!!

TNP is partying down like it's nineteen eighty-fruit.


----------



## BornToLooze

sniperfreak223 said:


> TNP is partying down like it's nineteen eighty-fruit.



I don't know about fruit, but I've been drinking whiskey since I got home from work. It's been a hell of a week.

TNP has with the same taste in guitars as one of their guitar heroes (you like the same kind of guitars, not just you like so and so guitar just because he plays it.)


----------



## Eliguy666

BornToLooze said:


> I don't know about fruit, but I've been drinking whiskey since I got home from work. It's been a hell of a week.
> 
> TNP has with the same taste in guitars as one of their guitar heroes (you like the same kind of guitars, not just you like so and so guitar just because he plays it.)



Flying Vs and flying Vs only.
So true.

TNP is afraid of the dark.


----------



## DredFul

.... why would you think that? 

True, too much horror stuff lately 

TNP is having a delicious cup of coffee right now.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

No, I had a lovely bowl of strawberries with orange juice.

TNP is vegetarian/vegan or interested in trying some veggie food.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Semi-true. Eating a lot more greens to help with weight loss. 

TNP wants a Strat, particularly an ESP or LTD one.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, tis blasphemous 

TNP is pissed that there won't be any new GoT for 2 weeks.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

False. I don't watch.

TNP will have a salad for lunch. And a cookie.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Going against my dieting claims above and having lasagna. 

TNP thinks Joshua's claims of blasphemy is, in itself, blasphemy.


----------



## sniperfreak223

false.

TNP has felt the joy of a sober hangover.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> False, tis blasphemous
> 
> TNP is pissed that there won't be any new GoT for 2 weeks.



HOW COME????????????????????????????? NO MORE GOT FOR 2 WEEKS. Brb shooting myself. 



sniperfreak223 said:


> false.
> 
> TNP has felt the joy of a sober hangover.



True.

TNP thinks Slayer is overrated.


----------



## Eliguy666

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> HOW COME????????????????????????????? NO MORE GOT FOR 2 WEEKS. Brb shooting myself.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> TNP thinks Slayer is overrated.



True. While they were very heavy for the time, the death metal scene was already set in motion before they did anything big to influence it. I still love the music, of course.

TNP eats Mcnuggets guiltily.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> HOW COME????????????????????????????? NO MORE GOT FOR 2 WEEKS. Brb shooting myself.


I have no clue.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Eliguy666 said:


> TNP eats Mcnuggets guiltily.


False, I eat them proudly. 

TNP just got done with a long jam session.


----------



## Eliguy666

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> False, I eat them proudly.
> 
> TNP just got done with a long jam session.



True, but on an acoustic guitar because everyone else is sleeping (it's 5:45 in the afternoon here, damn it!)

TNP has felt like an idiot in a country where they can't speak the language well (I know I have!)


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I barely been abroad... :/

TNP loves Shoegaze


----------



## Force

Never heard of them/it.

TNP is feeling an insane urge to pick their nose but can't because they are in an internet cafe full of people who, by coincidence, are feeling that same urge. Damb you, social etiquette.


----------



## Cnev

false, I'm a hermit.

TNP has contemplated buying a relatively obscure form of sex toy within the last 5 years.


----------



## sniperfreak223

No. Despite being a complete weirdo, sex toys just bother the living hell out of me.

TNP has lost one or more organs in their lifetime.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> TNP thinks Joshua's claims of blasphemy is, in itself, blasphemy.






sniperfreak223 said:


> TNP has lost one or more organs in their lifetime.


False, I'm 100% stock.

TNP Just started listening to The Satanist today/tonight.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Double post.


----------



## BornToLooze

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> TNP Just started listening to The Satanist today/tonight.



Never heard of em but I'll check them out.

TNP has drank more than a fifth of alcohol in a night and remember why they don't drink around other people or party much the next morning.

EDIT: if you mean the Behemoth album, yes I did.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ It's a album by the band Behemoth


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Don't drink. 

TNP has a secret (or not so secret) love for the band Atreyu.


----------



## BornToLooze

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> False. Don't drink.
> 
> TNP has a secret (or not so secret) love for the band Atreyu.



I like maybe 2 songs they have.

TNP still like an embarrassing band from when they were a teenager.


----------



## Eliguy666

BornToLooze said:


> I like maybe 2 songs they have.
> 
> TNP still like an embarrassing band from when they were a teenager.



Am still a teenager, so to answer properly I'd require clairvoyance, but I don't think so. The only thing I listen to that isn't death metal is Iron Maiden, and they're one of the few 80s bands that hasn't aged like a banana.


----------



## sniperfreak223

BornToLooze said:


> I like maybe 2 songs they have.
> 
> TNP still like an embarrassing band from when they were a teenager.



Seeing as I went through a huge Nu Metal phase in my early teens, I'm proud to say false...unless you count Mudvayne as embarrassing.

TNP is lactose intolerant.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, thanks to god

TNP should be studying/working right now.


----------



## jeleopard

False. Day off 

TNP is NOT in the mood for BBQ


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I always want BBQ

TNP is hungry


----------



## Noxon

True. Extremely hungry. BBQ later though...

TNP is a closet Neil Diamond fan.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I hate with all my heart Neil Diamond.

TNP plays Candy Crush


----------



## stevexc

False - I keep it oldschool. Bejeweled or GTFO, casual games don't need microtransactions (but what does, really).

TNP is enjoying a day off (lucky SOB, I'm not)!


----------



## musicaldeath

False - I live in Alberta... so I am 'working' at this very minute.

TNP is watching Bill Nye.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I am actually gassing a lot for this lil cutie






I don't know who Zach Myers is but he has a great taste when it comes to guitars...

TNP knows his theory well (I do not, at the moment ;( )


----------



## tacotiklah

Kinda true.
Not very well, but enough to hold my own.

TNP is impatiently awaiting a new guitar in the mail.


----------



## stevexc

If I say "Yes" will you mail me one? No? Then no 

TNP is excited for the Star Citizen Dogfight Module release on Thursday


----------



## jeleopard

stevexc said:


> If I say "Yes" will you mail me one? No? Then no
> 
> TNP is excited for the Star Citizen Dogfight Module release on Thursday



The .... is that?

TNP just got laid in the past 24 hours upon reading this.


----------



## mcsalty

jeleopard said:


> The .... is that?
> 
> TNP just got laid in the past 24 hours upon reading this.





TNP is enjoying the weather in their respective region at the moment


----------



## Dan_Vacant

mcsalty said:


> TNP is enjoying the weather in their respective region at the moment



I was when I was driving with the windows down and blaring music. 

The next person is older then I am. (>19)


----------



## sniperfreak223

True, by a long shot (26)

TNP LOVES Dunlop Heavy Cores.


----------



## chassless

Well, i want to move out, i guess that counts

TNP Has never heard about me because i just posted on this thread for the first time!  (edited because of tablet fails) (also Edit because apparently the previous question has been changed. sorry!)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Sound amazing at first, but quickly wear out. D'addario + GHS 4 lyfe son

EDIT: ^Also false, I see you quite frequently. 

TNP watches lets plays frequently.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

I do to be honest, I actually watch em a lot in order to decide which game is worth buying or not.

TNP wants the new Wolfenstein


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, but I don't have a system to play it on and my PC probably isn't good enough to run it.

TNP is sleepy.


----------



## stevexc

Soooooo sleeeeeeeepy

TNP is too cool for SSO Chat


----------



## sniperfreak223

Nope...I pop in from time to time, I'm just too busy lately.

TNP dances like a white boy.


----------



## Nats

True. Although I do know how to salsa dance. But even that I whiten up.

TNP busted open mad brews with his/her brahs this past Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## Grindspine

Absolutely true since a friend was in from Vegas!

TNP listens to Avril Lavigne.


----------



## chassless

False. i learned what Memorial Day is yesterday because it's the reason there was no Game of Thrones episode this week  

EDIT: was ninja'd. I'll answer that yes, i used to like a couple of Avril Lavigne's songs a long time ago (2003...) and the recent Hello Kitty video affects me in strange ways.

TNP has been wondering for a long while how come they haven't taken up this particular physical activity yet.


----------



## jeleopard

chassless said:


> False. i learned what Memorial Day is yesterday because it's the reason there was no Game of Thrones episode this week
> 
> EDIT: was ninja'd. I'll answer that yes, i used to like a couple of Avril Lavigne's songs a long time ago (2003...) and the recent Hello Kitty video affects me in strange ways.
> 
> TNP has been wondering for a long while how come they haven't taken up this particular physical activity yet.



Nnnnnawwwww?

TNP has been way too afraid to do something that they should do that they hesitate on doing that thing.


----------



## tacotiklah

True. Getting my ID updated with my name change is going to .... with my medical insurance, but I can't move forward with things like job hunting until it's done. Still, I worked hard to get health insurance, so I'm dreading having to jump through more hoops before I can see a doctor. 

TNP has never eaten a polish sandwich before.


----------



## sniperfreak223

True

TNP knows the difference between a puppet and a marionette.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

True.

TNP was and adventure like me, but then took an arrow in the knee
*giggles*


----------



## Nour Ayasso

True.
TNP has actually completed Skyrim and has no quests whatsoever.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Beat the main quest, but had like 5 quests left altogether. 

TNP needs a new computer more than me.


----------



## chassless

needs? i don't know about you, but my hard disks are getting old and they hold some pretty valuable personal and work-related data. i'm also considering to invest in a new workstation in the near future.

TNP might have sleep apnea without them realising.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Umm...what if I already know I do?

TNP gets super excited over repetitive numbers...like when their stats look like this:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True, I'm always happy when I see a sequence of whatever numbers when they make sense in a way. 

TNP thinks that autism is a lie.


----------



## stevexc

I've got an autistic brother, it ain't no lie.

TNP is WAYYYY too excited for the new Fallujah


----------



## tacotiklah

I wouldn't say I'm super excited, but I am most definitely damn curious. Artwork looks amazing and past Fallujah that I've heard was amazing stuff.

TNP cannot function properly in the morning without coffee.


----------



## stevexc

I'm one coffee in and still handicapped.

TNP is GASing for something... unconventional!


----------



## sniperfreak223

Define "unconventional"...

TNP wishes they were very super famous outside of the internet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Depends on the type of famousness. 

TNP is hungry for a philly cheese steak.


----------



## tacotiklah

Very true. Though to be fair, I'm usually always hungry. 


TNP has a video game that they are currently obsessing over.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

True, new Wolfenstein, I really want ot play it. Killing nazis is fun!

TNP owns/would like to own a 1970 Dodge Challenger. 
(I wish I had one)


----------



## chassless

it would be a dream to own such a car, but given the deplorable condition of the roads in my country, i think a monster truck would be a more ideal ride 

TNP is capable of naming their future children after inside jokes, therefore ruining their entire childhoods


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

TRUE. I'm that asshole. Poor kids... (if I have any)

TNP loves Cloudkicker.

(I do.
A lot actually)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don't listen to them, so false.

TNP thinks the previous person's name is too long.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I'd say it's a true for me and you but someone has my name for their username already. 

TNP loves cardio workouts.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

True.

TNP makes a mean guacamole.


----------



## chassless

My mom does. Does that count? 

TNP is often late for work 
(what am i still doing here ?)


----------



## MFB

I usually stroll in 5 mins. late so yeah

TNP isn't as big on metal as they used to be


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

A big true, I'm very fond of Hardcore, Rock, Post Rock and Electronic Music (IDM) lately.

TNP is wearing a red shirt.


----------



## stevexc

Nope, blue plaid.

TNP has a homemade sandwich for lunch today


----------



## MFB

False, ran out of bread yesterday 

TNP is sick (literally, not figuratively)


----------



## MFB

False, ran out of bread yesterday 

TNP is sick (literally, not figuratively)


----------



## sniperfreak223

nope...just got over a pretty nasty spell, but I'm all good now.

TNP gets way too excited when they get packages in the mail.


----------



## asher

sniperfreak223 said:


> nope...just got over a pretty nasty spell, but I'm all good now.
> 
> TNP gets way too excited when they get packages in the mail.



Totally true.

TNP really wants cookies.


----------



## tacotiklah

Very true. I would walk barefoot for a mile on legos if it meant getting a large quantity peanut butter chocolate chunk cookies right now.

TNP has recently achieved a major goal that they have been working on for quite some time.


----------



## asher

ghstofperdition said:


> Very true. I would walk barefoot for a mile on legos if it meant getting a large quantity peanut butter chocolate chunk cookies right now.
> 
> TNP has recently achieved a major goal that they have been working on for quite some time.



Nope. That would be super fvcking handy right now though, since that goal is "figure out how to deal with my shit".

TNP loves spring/summer afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

True, I love thunderstorms so muuuch.

TNP likes more mountain over beach.


----------



## Mik3D23

asher said:


> Nope. That would be super fvcking handy right now though, since that goal is "figure out how to deal with my shit".
> 
> TNP loves spring/summer afternoon thunderstorms.



True, I love all thunderstorms.

TNP ate a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup today


----------



## stevexc

Nah, went for a Mr Big instead.

TNP wants a Dingwall.


----------



## asher

And I don't even play bass at all.

TNP wishes it were 5:30 on Friday.


----------



## Chuck

Ehhh I don't really care, right now and 5:30 pm tomorrow the GF is at work and I'm bored so it doesn't make much of a difference 

TNP likes huge picks.


----------



## chassless

^ sounds like there's a consonant missing somewhere...
I've tried big picks once, they rest better in my hand. I'd like to find me some

TNP is terrified of hard drugs/hallucinogenics


----------



## sniperfreak223

Back in the day, no, now, yes.

TNP believes that God hates us all.


----------



## tacotiklah

False. I believe we do a good enough job hating each other without God's help.

TNP has a thing for chubby women.


----------



## sniperfreak223

nope...

TNP has googled the phrase "how do I math?"


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I have now 

TNP writes music in the middle of the night.

found this when I searched it:

http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/1f7dcb/how_do_i_math/


----------



## sniperfreak223

Sometimes...I keep a guitar next to my bed in case something comes to me in a dream (and hope that dream likes C#)

TNP knows how to art.


----------



## chassless

For a living 

TNP is a master cook and as such dramatically attracts the opposite sex


----------



## mcsalty

chassless said:


> For a living
> 
> TNP is a master cook and as such dramatically attracts the opposite sex



Well my girlfriend likes when I make her grilled cheese...
TNP is a fan of the Barenaked Ladies (the band, to be specific)


----------



## sniperfreak223

I make a bitchin' black forest cake that has gotten me laid, so I guess that's a yes?
*edit* ninja'd

Sometimes.

TNP has an overly small bladder.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Naaaah man.

TNP is hella hungry.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I am now.

TNP wants pizza


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, but because I had lovely meatballs.

TNP wants a Faith No More new album.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

False...

TNP needs to use the restroom. Badly.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Kinda true... I'm about to.. Well, you know.

TNP wants to play Watch Dogs (installing btw DD)


----------



## Varcolac

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Kinda true... I'm about to.. Well, you know.
> 
> TNP wants to play Watch Dogs (installing btw DD)



God no, from the trailers I've seen the premise looks awful. "Lookit me, I'm some tryhard misanthrope hacker guy, takin' on THE MAN wit my l33t haxx0r skillz." No thanks.

TNP can't drive.


----------



## chassless

i'm a very smooth driver. i have learned to drive stick, i was decent at it but my car has automatic transmission. still, most people have complimented my mindful driving.

TNP needs only one cigarette to turn dizzy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unsure. I don't smoke. 

TNP drives a Ford.


----------



## Black43

Nope, I drive a nothing for the time being 

TNP has ordered a custom instrument and was... disappointed with the results.


----------



## Taylor

Nope, the only "custom" guitar I have is the one I'm building (and I hope I'm not too disappointed with it in the end).

TNP likes purple guitars.


----------



## Mik3D23

True, though I don't own one unfortunately.

TNP hasn't ever been in a fist fight


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. I try to avoid them. 

TNP's sleep pattern isn't fvcked up.


----------



## asher

False. My hours I'm getting in and out of bed are normal to what they were (and job and all, that can't change) but it's been taking me like, one and a half or two hours to fall asleep the last week or two. I've also been waking up more, and having to prop myself up because my reflux has been really bitchy.

I think it might be a new medication that we added to try to work on the daily headaches I was getting... 

TNP has to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Mik3D23

asher said:


> False. My hours I'm getting in and out of bed are normal to what they were (and job and all, that can't change) but it's been taking me like, one and a half or two hours to fall asleep the last week or two. I've also been waking up more, and having to prop myself up because my reflux has been really bitchy.
> 
> I think it might be a new medication that we added to try to work on the daily headaches I was getting...
> 
> TNP has to get up early tomorrow.



True, at least it's early for me.

TNP has a fear of belly button lint


----------



## BornToLooze

Mik3D23 said:


> True, at least it's early for me.
> 
> TNP has a fear of belly button lint



Nope

TNP has heard a metal cover of a pop song and realized how catchy it was.


----------



## AndruwX

BornToLooze said:


> Nope
> 
> TNP has heard a metal cover of a pop song and realized how catchy it was.



I WANT YOUR LOVE AND I WANT YOUR REVENGE YOU AND ME COULD WRITE A BAD ROMAAAANCE
WOHO-OHHH-OHHHHHHHHHH-OH-OH-OH-OHHHHHH
CAUGHT IN BAD ROMAAAANCE
Ahem. True
TNP is watching Game of Thrones


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

True, I love the show and books

TNP just got up?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Got up at 7. Getting my sleep pattern in check for an upcoming job. 

TNP wants to help me get a Randall V2.


----------



## Varcolac

Define 'help.' I can offer you moral support. Believe in yourself, journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step, etc. My money is for me though; y'all ain't havin' none.

TNP has broken up a band.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I've never been/had a band. This gonna change soon though

TNP is angry because the ending of GoT's last episode.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

False, it was the way it ended in the books

TNP Hasn't played guitar in a week because of hand/wrist pain.


----------



## GizmoJunior

False, I actually just got done playing.

TNP has been binge drinking.


----------



## chassless

I couldn't even if i wanted yo, thankfully drinking too much would upset my stomach very much.
(let's keep the GoT spoilers to a minimum shall we?  )

TNP have a criminal record or some trouble with the law at some point in their lives


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, not at the moment (I'm a good citizen)

TNP wants to be in a Powerviolence band


----------



## Dan_Vacant

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> False, not at the moment (I'm a good citizen)
> 
> TNP wants to be in a Powerviolence band



False I kind of want a hardcore/thrash band.

The next person wants to like a band, but is having trouble getting into them.


----------



## rectifryer

Dan_Vacant said:


> False I kind of want a hardcore/thrash band.
> 
> The next person wants to like a band, but is having trouble getting into them.


Well ofcourse. We always seem to be kicking people out for being, well, irresponsible musicians lol.

TNP spends atleast 40 hours a week on the computer.


----------



## chassless

probably more... i have a desk job.

TNP wishes he lived before the current technological advancements.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I'm okay in my "generation"

TNP likes Taylor Swift's music.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

FALSE.

TNP thinks djent is a genre. *runs away*


----------



## asher

Well, it is. So's be-bop. 

TNP wants to be frolicking in the sunshine and daisies.


----------



## BEADGBE7

HAHA False, I AM frolicking nude through daisies, as i type.

TNP Reads at least three books a year


----------



## stevexc

Let's see, this year it's been... 8 so far? maybe 10?

TNP has the day off today (lucky SOB).


----------



## sniperfreak223

hell freakin' no!!!

TNP works a ridiculous shift.


----------



## Eliguy666

True! None, but that's changing soon, and in a very good way .

TNP wants to try out an ebony-necked guitar as much as I do.


----------



## AndruwX

False, I have a Ebony necked guitar and I despise it.
TNP had a bad day.


----------



## Eliguy666

AndruwX said:


> False, I have a Ebony necked guitar and I despise it.
> TNP had a bad day.



Not really.

Also... what's bad about it? The ebony, or other features?
I adore bright but percussive sounds and heavy guitars, so it's pretty much my dream.

TNP is not quite done with finals


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Eliguy666 said:


> Not really.
> 
> Also... what's bad about it? The ebony, or other features?
> I adore bright but percussive sounds and heavy guitars, so it's pretty much my dream.
> 
> TNP is not quite done with finals



False I haven't had finals in about a year (high school) and I'm not in any other sort of school.

TNP loves Coheed and Cambria!


----------



## BornToLooze

I liked Welcome Home, but the vocals killed it for me.

TNP has started a thread drunk, where everything was spelled right and made sense and got to over 1 page.

Like this one
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ell-do-you-play-when-youve-been-drinking.html


----------



## Chuck

False, I don't drink.

TNP is wondering why they are still awake


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

I am wondering why I am not sleeping right now.

TNP jumped from 6 to 8 string because yolo.


----------



## Mik3D23

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> I am wondering why I am not sleeping right now.
> 
> TNP jumped from 6 to 8 string because yolo.



True, I have never owned a 7 string

TNP is freaked out by moths


----------



## chassless

False! i think moths are quite charming creatures. very aesthetically interesting.

TNP had a disturbing nightmare recently


----------



## asher

I remember waking up the night before last at around 4 or 5 feeling rather agitated, but I don't recall what the dream was.

TNP wants to get lost.


----------



## DredFul

True.

TNP has lots of body hair.


----------



## Les

True. But the wife likes it and says its "manly" 

TNP drinks a lot of milk, because in his/her younger years the Cindi Crawford commercials make a huge impact about Milk "doing a body good"...


----------



## asher

Les said:


> True. But the wife likes it and says its "manly"
> 
> TNP drinks a lot of milk, because in his/her younger years the Cindi Crawford commercials make a huge impact about Milk "doing a body good"...



False. I don't like milk very much tbh, never have.

Though I do drink lots of espresso drinks with milk _in_ them.

TNP has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like.


----------



## stevexc

You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.

TNP understood that.


----------



## Eliguy666

stevexc said:


> You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.
> 
> TNP understood that.



Yerp. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXidW7fEH8g&feature=kp

TNP speaks two or more languages.


----------



## Noxon

asher said:


> False. I don't like milk very much tbh, never have.
> 
> Though I do drink lots of espresso drinks with milk _in_ them.
> 
> TNP has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like.



False. I have no idea what you said 

TNP is a closet ICP fanboy


----------



## asher

That was the correct response.

TNP has no idea what we're on about.

ed: mega-ninja'd but too lazy to re-do, and need to leave my confirmation!


----------



## Les

TOKI? Did you write these questions?

True.

TNP has GAS for a scratch and sniff Mexican Stratocaster.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Les said:


> TOKI? Did you write these questions?
> 
> True.
> 
> TNP has GAS for a scratch and sniff Mexican Stratocaster.



Fasle a tele though 

TNP is trying to get a different job.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

No, I'm going to start uni (see how it goes)

TNP thinks Fantano is annoying.


----------



## Necris

True, I find all youtube reviewers annoying.

TNP needs to restring at least one of their guitars in the near future.


----------



## asher

Necris said:


> True, I find all youtube reviewers annoying.
> 
> TNP needs to restring at least one of their guitars in the near future.



Yep. I like how these D'addarios feel and they sound nicely bright (1527 came with them and I realized my Elixr nanowebs feel super slippery), but they really don't last very long in humid AC house.

TNP wants it to be friday afternoon.


----------



## XxJoshxX

False. I wish it was Saturday afternoon

TNP loves rocky mountain oysters


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

True, they are good I guess

TNP is eating fish


----------



## Mik3D23

False, I can't stand fish/seafood

TNP eats PB&J everyday


----------



## chassless

i've started eating some again... this year  you should try it. with _coconut oil._ yes yes it's amazing.


TNP has forgotten all about/has absolutely no more time left for video games


----------



## Taylor

No time for them at the moment; working overtime, helping my dad tear out the walls of his house, still building my 8 string... the list goes on.

TNP has done unspeakable things to a Floyd Rose...


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I've never had a guitar with Floyd Rose, and I highly doubt it (I'm not a fan of trems tbh)

TNP likes Norwegian Black Metal.


----------



## stevexc

Yeah just a bit

TNP is falling asleep


----------



## chassless

Spot on! 

TNP is in a dry spell...


----------



## stevexc

Define dry spell...

you're probably right 

TNP is pricing out a new Carvin but can't sack up and hit the "Checkout" button


----------



## Mik3D23

stevexc said:


> Define dry spell...
> 
> you're probably right
> 
> TNP is pricing out a new Carvin but can't sack up and hit the "Checkout" button



False, haven't even been on Carvin's website 

TNP has played a Daisy Rock guitar


----------



## stevexc

Hey man if you work a guitar store you get bored of GOOD guitars...

TNP is cool and in chat (HAH just kidding you can't be both)


----------



## Mik3D23

stevexc said:


> Hey man if you work a guitar store you get bored of GOOD guitars...
> 
> TNP is cool and in chat (HAH just kidding you can't be both)




TRUE

TNP is Steve and is also in chat
(but isn't necessarily cool)


----------



## asher

False, false, false.

TNP is definitely Steve though.


----------



## stevexc

FALSE I'm actually Evets, Steve's good twin! See the lack of goatee?

TNP thinks I should stop replying so fast to this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. .... Steve. He stole my bitch.

EDIT: True. you stole my comment, too. 

TNP thinks steve is a giant douche. 

I'm joking I swear


----------



## stevexc

Yeah I kinda am.

TNP hates Fender


----------



## Eliguy666

Not hate, just can't mesh. I love the Tele, Jaguar, and Jazzmaster shapes, though. I've always preferred more modernized (Schecter, BC Rich, Jackson) companies when it comes to production models.

TNP has been on fire.


----------



## tacotiklah

True. I've fallen in a roaring fire pit while camping once. Burned myself pretty bad.

TNP has semi-frequent existential crises that they deal with.


----------



## asher

tacotiklah said:


> True. I've fallen in a roaring fire pit while camping once. Burned myself pretty bad.
> 
> TNP has semi-frequent existential crises that they deal with.



Depression/anxiety have that effect, yeah.

TNP has sweet dinner plans.


----------



## Eliguy666

Well yeah, being human and all.
Edit: Nope , ninja'd

TNP has been embarassed at the doctor's office.


----------



## stevexc

F*CK I gotta figure out what I'm making for dinner still thanks for the reminder asher

edit: njna'd

I don't embarrass easily 

TNP has a long weekend coming up


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

... A long weekend preparing my entry college exams. So yeah ;(

TNP discovered The HAARP Machine a couple months ago and he was like WOAH.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Theyre not my thing. 

TNP stopped drinking soda recently.


----------



## Mik3D23

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> ... A long weekend preparing my entry college exams. So yeah ;(
> 
> TNP discovered The HAARP Machine a couple months ago and he was like WOAH.



False, I remember when there was nothing but an instrumental pre-pro track and I was like WOAH (sorta)
Edit: Ninja'd 

TNP knew who phone was


----------



## sniperfreak223

I know who Telephone is...does that count?

TNP is in love with the new Sabaton album.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

sniperfreak223 said:


> I know who Telephone is...does that count?
> 
> TNP is in love with the new Sabaton album.



false never listened to them... I will check them out pronto
TNP recently found an awesome food combo they thought sounded weird but ended up loving it.

edit:checked them out not my cup of tea, I found it had a cover of for whom the bell tolls they rocked that though!


----------



## BornToLooze

I was hungry before and all I had was sour cream and onion chips and cheese. Not as bad as I thought.

TNP can force all the bloods to their face and gives themselves reals cool blowjobs.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Falses but i likes to goes to the foods libraries.

TNP uses contacts.


----------



## BornToLooze

False, I have a problem with sticking things near my eye.

TNP has liked Bad Moon Rising since they were a kid and never realized how dark of a song it is.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Nope.

TNP thinks it would be an awesome idea to create a haunted hayride themed after Slayer's "Reign in Blood", complete with a blood-raining tunnel scare finale.


----------



## chassless

HOLY INDECENT THINGS YES 

TNP is just as busy on weekends as on work days.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Nope, I take my weekends a bit slower. Or at least I try it.

TNP has been in Spain at least once.


----------



## asher

False.

TNP has never left their continent.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

False, been to 4-starting with my own and in decreasing order of amount of visits: Europe, Asia, Africa, North America

TNP is obsessive about string gauges, refusing to settle until they have the tension they want.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

I've never been really nit-picky when it comes to this stuff. I tried a a different gauge for my 6 string on Standard E and no way, 10s all the way, not 9s.

TNP has a cat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. I love the ....er. 

TNP thinks I shouldn't get a Dean Straight Six.


----------



## rectifryer

But the 8 string guitars have 6 strings built in! ( I think you should buy an erg for no reason whatsoever)

TNP has likes taco bell baja blast


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

But I don't want an 8-string. Don't have the urge for one. 

True. Favorite Mtn Dew right next to the original. 

TNP is using an HD monitor.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

rectifryer said:


> But the 8 string guitars have 6 strings built in! ( I think you should buy an erg for no reason whatsoever)
> 
> TNP has likes taco bell baja blast


False, haven't had one. Btw Dean straight six's are just six stringed guitars with 6-in-a-row headstocks.



HeHasTheJazzHands.html said:


> TNP is using an HD monitor.


True, but it's a HD TV being used as a monitor.

TNP has started a new cardio routine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> False, haven't had one. Btw Dean straight six are just six stringed guitars with 6-in-a-row headstock.
> 
> True, but it's a HD TV being used as a monitor.
> 
> TNP has started a new cardio routine.



 on the Dean










Also, hows the HDTV? I was thinking about using my current 22'' HDTV once I get my new PC rig going.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I'm using a 27" Sceptre TV my dad bought during black friday two years ago. It was about $200 I believe. The HD on it is ok but HD images aren't as smooth as they would be with a more expensive TV. But it does it's job.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> False, haven't had one. Btw Dean straight six's are just six stringed guitars with 6-in-a-row headstocks.
> 
> True, but it's a HD TV being used as a monitor.
> 
> TNP has started a new cardio routine.


the order is weird here so False but I thought of starting to run.
TNP thinks a nice cigar and whisky would be awesome right neow.


----------



## rectifryer

Yes I do actually and I shall partake of such vices immediately. 

TNP would drive a pink mustang.


----------



## chassless

Let her be pink, let her have Hello Kitty on its hood, let her fart daisies on a rainbow trail from the exhaust, i _will_ drive her. (we're talking about a 60's one right?)

TNP is revolted at the sight of people randomly killing bugs


----------



## Eliguy666

chassless said:


> Let her be pink, let her have Hello Kitty on its hood, let her fart daisies on a rainbow trail from the exhaust, i _will_ drive her. (we're talking about a 60's one right?)
> 
> TNP is revolted at the sight of people randomly killing bugs



True. Partially because people will kill them in really sadistic ways, and also because of the god-awful sound it can make, especially if it's a beetle.

TNP want a Warr guitar.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Nope. I rarely cheat on BC Rich.

TNP is a closet WWII buff.


----------



## Veritech Zero

False, but not in the sense you would think, I never tried to hide it. Used to participate in reenactments all the time. I'm just too busy nowadays to keep at it.

TNP prefers Kahler tremolos over Floyd tremolos.


----------



## Eliguy666

Much the same way I'd prefer syphilis to HIV. Never use mine, and it can't stay in tune unless I have the nut unlocked and the fine-adjustment knobs removed, using it as a fixed bridge.

TNP will avoid things if only because other people insist that they read/watch/listen to them.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

True, and then I regret saying "why it took me so long to watch/listen to this? This is great"

TNP just woke up, and they reeally need a big cup of coffee.


----------



## asher

Nope. Should really go to sleep and also slightly tipsy.

TNP is really pretty okay with where life is.


----------



## Noxon

asher said:


> Nope. Should really go to sleep and also slightly tipsy.
> 
> TNP is really pretty okay with where life is.



True. I am grateful that I have a wonderful wife and two beautiful kids, I am doing well in college, I have guitars to play, and all my loved ones are happy and healthy. More than pretty okay with where life is, and I am thankful.

TNP is seriously considering a Tostino's (think that's who makes them) Pizza Rolls binge at this late hour. I know I am, those things are the business.


----------



## asher

Oh god if I had them and weren't going right to sleep my tipsy munchies would be ALL OVER those.

Also, it's awesome your can say that to my question 

TNP also needs to go the .... to sleep.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Nah man, I have to study and it's 15:15 here. Too early to go to bed hahaha

TNP loves incense


----------



## Pooluke41

no it gives me a headache.

TNP has taken heroin


----------



## chassless

I would never, this stuff really scares the sh*t out of me for too many reasons 

TNP has once been high without warning...


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Mmmm I don't think so!

TNP wants Fractal Audio to release a freaking cheaper Axe FX so we all can afford one.


----------



## Necris

False, I've been spoiled by cheap used gear. Even if they released a sub-1500 model (you can get the ultra for around that used easily.) I wouldn't bite because that still costs more than all of my amps combined. 

TNP wishes there were more 5-string Jazz or Precision/Jazz basses available that weren't entry level crap.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Necris said:


> False, I've been spoiled by cheap used gear. Even if they released a sub-1500 model (you can get the ultra for around that used easily.) I wouldn't bite because that still costs more than all of my amps combined.
> 
> TNP wishes there were more 5-string Jazz or Precision/Jazz basses available that weren't entry level crap.



I'm not in the market for one yet so false.
TNP wants to watch cartoons from their childhood.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Already doing it, watching Pokémon as we speak.

TNP has problems adjusting to something.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I'm very versatile when it comes to adjusting myself to something. 

TNP has a penis.


----------



## asher

True.

TNP is tired as shit.


----------



## chassless

Actually, for the first time in i seriously can't remember how long, about 4 weeks, i just had an average night's sleep!

TNP has tons and tons of memorabilia, souvenirs, stuff and junk they collect over their years since childhood and can't let them go for anything.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

False. I have nothing 
TNP watches Mad Men


----------



## Black43

False. I don't even know what the hell it is 
TNP rips the trem cavity cover off the back of their guitar as soon as they get it


----------



## chassless

False. i don't allow godless trem-equipped guitars in my house.

TNP has unreasonable prejudices when it comes to certain guitar features


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Don't we all?

TNP has more than 10 guitars


----------



## teamSKDM

False, I have technically 4 if you count the acoustic.

Tnp has at some point in time questioned if his parents were really his.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

True, I'm nothing like my father, and I barely remember my mom sooo.

TNP has Facebook opened in a tab right now.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Trve, I'm addicted.

TNP has a weakness for grindcore.


----------



## Fiction

False, grindcore sux.

TNP has 2+ dirty cups sitting on their desk.


----------



## Pooluke41

yes, I have many filthy cups that I stole from athletes on my desk

TNP knows where I can get some heroin


----------



## chassless

False

TNP is starting to get worried for Pooluke41 ...


----------



## Jakke

False, I have been worried about him for a long time already


TNP would have come up with a better one than this.


----------



## stevexc

Pfft no

TNP didn't notice SSO went down


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False

TNP thinks Brazil is all kinds of ....ed up now with the Soccer Championship.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unsure. Don't pay attention to that stuff. 

TNP is excited to hear this news. 
AVGN Movie &#8211; The big update | Cinemassacre Productions


----------



## chassless

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unsure. Don't pay attention to that stuff.
> 
> TNP is excited to hear this news.
> AVGN Movie  The big update | Cinemassacre Productions



As a years old fan of the AVGN, _hell yes_. 

TNP doesn't deserve alof the guitars they own.


----------



## BEADGBE7

False, I worked hard to buy my guitars, and my playing is getting there too

TNP Is a multi-instrumentalist


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

True, I play guitar and drums and sing. I play drums much better than all of the other though. 
TNP has a micro penis and buys big things to compensate!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> True, I play guitar and drums and sing. I play drums much better than all of the other though.
> TNP has a micro penis and buys big things to compensate!



Maybe not micro. Two inches isn't micro is it?....not that it is two inches.
False I buy stuff casue I suck with money and I'm like 20yr old 12yr old.
TNP can't wait for certain anime to come out so they went and bought some manga of it to spoil it for themselves.


----------



## chassless

False. I can't stand anime while i'm addicted to manga. And i never watch anime so to not spoil the manga for me 

TNP wants/owns "unconventional" pets (anything that are not dogs/cats/birds/fish)


----------



## Dan_Vacant

chassless said:


> False. I can't stand anime while i'm addicted to manga. And i never watch anime so to not spoil the manga for me
> 
> TNP wants/owns "unconventional" pets (anything that are not dogs/cats/birds/fish)




True I think having a rat or a turtle would be awesome!
TNP wants a nice acoustic so they can jam out some folk music


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I'm perfectly happy with my electrics. 

TNP has had a computer full of virusses because they don't know how to work a pc.


----------



## chassless

as a kid it was the case! but growing up, my gaming enthusiasm, and later on my career dictated i should be tech-savvy so this is less and less the case.

TNP has/had excessive body hair he has/had to shave... and TNP has to specify _where._


----------



## Pooluke41

yes, I have a very hairy head and I have shaved my sideburns

TNP will get me some FVCKING HEROIN


----------



## asher

Pooluke41 said:


> yes, I have a very hairy head and I have shaved my sideburns
> 
> TNP will get me some FVCKING HEROIN



Is the regular stuff okay?

TNP has to work with consultants and isn't happy about it.


----------



## stevexc

Well, not so much "with" as "near" and goddamn are they annoying.

TNP needs some PC upgrades.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Hello no, I'm a student. I don't work. Well, I will work this summer (english lessons)

TNP thinks Rob Chappers, as a guitarrist, is mediocre


----------



## stevexc

Lee's way better. I take more issue with Chappers' personality than his guitar playing.

TNP would, however, be interested in a Chapman Guitars guitar.


----------



## Pooluke41

no, get me a single pickup 6 string grindmachine

TNP gets off to listening to noise music


----------



## stevexc

Yup.



TNP couldn't stand more than a minute thirty of that ^^


----------



## Pooluke41

no, but I think that's boring - I much prefer this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z01iavbjARM&list=FLNPyAc0SJBx_yFNMJ0tMgvw&index=17

TNP is stevexc


----------



## asher

Ccccccc-combo breaker.

TNP is though.


----------



## stevexc

You got me there!

TNP is looking forward to the weekend and trying to forget it's only Tuesday...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I have nothing to do anyway.

TNP has a thing for silverbursts


----------



## asher

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> False, I have nothing to do anyway.
> 
> TNP has a thing for silverbursts



Absolutely.

TNP actually likes Mondays better.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Well, I will like Monday better next week, since I'm on my holidays huehuehue

TNP has a huge thing for Silverburst Les Pauls
(DAMN I want one)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I have a thing for silverburst anything, as long as it's done right.

TNP is hungry for Italian food.


----------



## stevexc

Had... I loved 'em until I played one. My love of silverburst can't reconcile my dislike of Les Pauls for anything other than wall ornaments.

Silverburst Flying Vs, though...

Ooh, ninja'd. Damn straight I am!

TNP also has a thing for Flying Vs!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Flying V's are the shit!

TNP has a small collection of guitars


----------



## stevexc

My fiancee says it's too big 

...


TNP has meetings this afternoon


----------



## Xaios

False. Meeting was this morning.

TNP delivered newspapers as a child.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Closest thing I have is a quick briefing Friday. 
EDIT: False again.

TNP is more excited for Zelda WiiU than I am.


----------



## BEADGBE7

False. Haven't played video games in a while now,

TNP Has more 7's than sixers


----------



## asher

3 sixers (Agile LP, Ibanez Artcore, acoustic), 1 7, 1 8; trve.

TNP is hungry.


----------



## BornToLooze

Nope, just had dinner.

TNP couldn't just be a lead singer because they wouldn't know what to do besides just stand there.


----------



## chassless

True. But i'm not that terrible of an enternainer, just a piss poor singer 

If TNP owns a smartphone, they want to burn it with fire and go back to good old regular cellphones. If they don't own one, they wouldn't touch it with a stick.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

chassless said:


> True. But i'm not that terrible of an enternainer, just a piss poor singer
> 
> If TNP owns a smartphone, they want to burn it with fire and go back to good old regular cellphones. If they don't own one, they wouldn't touch it with a stick.



Maybe not burn it, just a nice old slap.
TNP want's a pizza with sausage on it and a garlic crust.


----------



## Connor

True, now that you've mentioned it.
TNP has a weird arousal over Judge Judy


----------



## chassless

I had to look her up... sorry, i can't make up my mind. i have to see her in action to know. 

TNP spends their money recklessly on big purchases yet try to save up on trivial things (i drive around for 20 mins to find a free parking spot before getting to work, thus saving a few $)


----------



## Kullerbytta

True. 
I spontaneously bought a Fender American Standard HSS Stratocaster in Sienna Sunburst and a maple fretboard when I coulda saved that dosh for my upcoming semester in which I will not be payed  

TNP is a big fan of Fringe.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Not true, not false, because I've never paid attention to that show.

TNP has 3 nipples


----------



## Jarmake

False. I've got only two. Not that I'd like to have third...

TNP has watched twin peaks and fire walk with me several times.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

None. I want to watch Twin Peaks, I've heared only good things about it.

TNP is kind of anti-Apple-ish


----------



## stevexc

I love my iPod... but that's about it.

TNP plays more bass than guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

False. Once I get my bass it'll be true, though. 

TNP likes Velveeta.


----------



## BEADGBE7

False, I despise Velveeta, and I'm cheese fanatic.

TNP needs to listen to some Crosby, Stills, and Nash because they can forget some times what a great band they were in their day


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I'm not very fond of them

TNP loves Burial (the solo electronic music proyect)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, don't know it.

TNP has recently discovered a band that he immediately loved.


----------



## Mik3D23

True, I discovered Leprous a few weeks back and they quickly became one of my favorite bands.

TNP is like a zombie without a huge cup of coffee every morning


----------



## asher

Mik3D23 said:


> True, I discovered Leprous a few weeks back and they quickly became one of my favorite bands.
> 
> TNP is like a zombie without a huge cup of coffee every morning



Getting more true by the day. Thankfully it's not *huge* yet.

TNP is a smoothie fanatic.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

They are fantastic so yeah

TNP brought himself some new pants today


----------



## Pooluke41

no, but I haven't worn any pants today so there's that

TNP is Mr. Lahey


----------



## asher

False.

TNP is streaming World Cup.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I really despite the Worldcup so...

TNP had a super dinner.


----------



## rectifryer

False.


TNP will say this is false.


----------



## asher

True.

WHAT NOW, BITCHES?!

TNP is enjoying the weather.


----------



## asher

True.

WHAT NOW, BITCHES?!

TNP is enjoying the weather.


----------



## Mik3D23

TNP is as hungry as I am

Ninja'd yet again


----------



## Pikka Bird

True, he is. Nutella coming right up.

TNP loves The 40 Year Old Virgin with a burning passion.


----------



## chassless

^ i remember watching it, laughing then feeling depressed.
i was a virgin.

TNP is no longer a virgin.


----------



## asher

True. Haven't been for 6-7 years (first semester of college).

TNP is staying in tonight.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

True, stayed in, practiced for a solo gig and started playing The Witcher 2 (finally).

TNP downloads albums (s)he's already bought because (s)he is too lazy to walk to another room to find the CD?


----------



## Necris

False, I have all of the albums I own ripped to my computer as lossless files (and on my iPod as lossless files), I don't even need to get up. 

TNP loves Fuzz pedals.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. Wants me two, so I can stack them and get a wall of doom. 

TNP need sleep.


----------



## Eliguy666

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> True, stayed in, practiced for a solo gig and started playing The Witcher 2 (finally).
> 
> TNP ... albums (s)he's already bought because (s)he is too lazy to walk to another room to find the CD?



I'd recommend deleting (some of) that. It's a very touchy subject for some of the moderators.

True, I do. NOT HAPPENING, THOUGH. 

TNP can count.


----------



## asher

To potato, of course.

TNP has awesome doodles.


----------



## Eliguy666

asher said:


> To potato, of course.
> 
> TNP has awesome doodles.



Just the one. 

TNP wants the Engl Invader 2 already.


----------



## rectifryer

Eliguy666 said:


> Just the one.
> 
> TNP wants the Engl Invader 2 already.


I wouldn't kick it out of bed if it ate crackers but I'd rather have a diezel atm.

The next poster at breakfast for dinner.


----------



## BornToLooze

False

TNP has wanted to learn another language because that's what language one of their favorite bands songs were in.


----------



## chassless

yeah... norwegian (Dimmu and the likes), russian (KYPCK), german (Rammstein), latin (Anorexia Nervosa), you know, the whole bunch. i now know quite a few words here and there which turned out to be pretty useful  

TNP is bi/multilingual


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Indeed, I speak English and Spanish. Learning german as well. 

TNP has a Samsung smartphone.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I don't like the interface.

TNP is waiting eagerly for Pokémon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> False, I don't like the interface.
> 
> TNP is waiting eagerly for Pokémon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire.



False I haven't played much that was made after the original ruby or sapphire.
TNP is feeling extra awesome today!


----------



## sniperfreak223

So freakin' true (see my post in the pics thread)

TNP has been accused of breaking the universe today.


----------



## chassless

Nah, i just woke up.

TNP has an odd, hard to explain collection of things they own and are almost obessed with *(hard mode: gear/guitars non-included.)*


----------



## sniperfreak223

yes. I am a hoarder of many things

TNP loves Saint Anger.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I don't love anything Metallica. 

TNP is a sadistic bastard.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

False, I take no pleasure in others' pain except if they truly deserve it in which case it's not sadism but a sense of justice.

TNP is in a serious relationship.



Eliguy666 said:


> I'd recommend deleting (some of) that. It's a very touchy subject for some of the moderators.


Oh, didn't know. I just thought of it 'cause a friend of mine was updating his iPod and did this because he couldn't be bothered to find an album in his collection.


----------



## Eliguy666

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> False, I take no pleasure in others' pain except if they truly deserve it in which case it's not sadism but a sense of justice.
> 
> TNP is in a serious relationship.
> 
> 
> Oh, didn't know. I just thought of it 'cause a friend of mine was updating his iPod and did this because he couldn't be bothered to find an album in his collection.



False . The second I start working, getting confident, and start exercising is exactly when school lets out for me.
When I'm back, though 
TNP has thought "This music's production should be worse" at least once.


----------



## chassless

yeah. guilty. some types of music calls for itself to sound "bad". some types of music sound too sterile when too perfect. i guess it's a matter of tastes and individual cases...

TNP has touched a live bat once


----------



## BEADGBE7

Ya, one time i swated one out of the air in Tucson,AZ . they come swoop down and drink out of my grandparents pool in summer evenings.

TNP has never been to tucson AZ


----------



## chassless

The only time i've been to the United States was Disneyland Florida in 1993...

TNP has never been to the Middle East


----------



## Dan_Vacant

chassless said:


> The only time i've been to the United States was Disneyland Florida in 1993...
> 
> TNP has never been to the Middle East



True, it sounds awesome though. 
TNP Needs to catch up on their sleep!


----------



## asher

Dan_Vacant said:


> True, it sounds awesome though.
> TNP Needs to catch up on their sleep!



Forever and always. And I think one of my meds is really screwing it up.

TNP is buzzed from the USA Ghana game.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, couldn't care less. 

TNP is a huge football fanatic


----------



## metaldoggie

False, I couldn't care less either.

TNP has a rash from their pet.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I don't have pets (well I have a sister, I guess you can consider that a pet sometimes hahaha kidding).

TNP is happy because Spain lost all their chances to win the Worldcup (as a Spaniard I'm reaaally happy about that, they deserved this)


----------



## Captain Marbles

False, I'm not much of a sports guy.

TNP has been caught with their pants down in public.

Repeatedly.


----------



## danpluso

False, although that would make my life a little bit more exciting.

TNP has had a foreign object stuck up their nose before.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Hell no! Ew.

TNP should be sleeping but he/she can't.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I should be sleeping and am just straight up choosing not to  think I WILL go to bed after this next Wintersun song...

TNP is in a really great mood right now, especially compared to the recent past.


----------



## asher

True, I suppose. Endorphins will do that! And life has been shitty.

Of course it will go back to being shitty soon too.

TNP wants a giant Bavarian pretzel.


----------



## BEADGBE7

Dont even know what that is but hell ya, im starving.

TNP is still eating left-overs from fathers day


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Nope!

TNP is watching the new blindfolded challenge from Chappers/Capt Lee. 
Contains LTDs Eclipse wohoo!!!


----------



## chassless

Thanks to you, i'm late for stuff at work!

TNP has serious procrastination issues. the real kind.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

False, although I sometimes put non-essential things off, if they need to be done I do them so I would call it an occasional bad habit rather than a full blown problem.

TNP has gone to a music festival (camping and all that, multi-day thing)


----------



## asher

Nope. Roommate just got back from Bonnaroo though and all things considered it sounded pretty fun. Maybe I'll try next year.

TNP doesn't know which day it is.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

asher said:


> Nope. Roommate just got back from Bonnaroo though and all things considered it sounded pretty fun. Maybe I'll try next year.
> 
> TNP doesn't know which day it is.



Nope i know cause i work in retail so i know my days because of shipment, stocking and buisey days
TNP Is going to hangout with a special lady today.


----------



## Les

True, three special ladies to be exact. Lovely Wife, and two amazing daughters 3 yrs and 5 yrs. Everyday is great, but we go through a lot of toilet paper in our household.

TNP has fallen asleep with his/her guitar in their lap and pick in their hand...


----------



## stevexc

Of all the places I've fallen asleep, that's actually one of the few I haven't!

TNP wants sushi


----------



## chassless

damn, i haven't had any in a long while. that's a great idea.

TNP used to hate [insert food group] as a kid, but grew out of it.


----------



## asher

Cheese.

Well, sort of. I liked cheese sticks and stuff when I was a kid kid, but for quite a while after that (until a couple of years ago), aside from pizza I avoided it as much as I could.

TNP would rather be telekinetic than telepathic.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Indeed! I rather move things and scare the shit outta people hahahaha

TNP is diggin' Mastodon's new album


----------



## chassless

haven't given it a listen yet. but i've only recently been into them and been rocking quite a lot to their entire discography 

and i agree with telekinesis, i'd rather have control over things than to have to listen to what goes on in people's heads.

TNP has seen some weird stuff happen concerning telekinesis...


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Dammit, you got me...
*moving your guitars to my house*

TNP is trying to buy telekinesis over ebay.


----------



## chassless

No need. Just look up the psiwheel. (hint: it works.)

TNP thinks superhuman strength is the f_u_ck-all best superpower there is


----------



## asher

False.

TNP will explain psiwheel here without me having to Google it


----------



## Fiction

False.

TNP has spoiled game of thrones before.


----------



## asher

Fiction said:


> False.
> 
> TNP has spoiled game of thrones before.



False. Been spoiled for me though.

TNP doesn't actually watch TV.


----------



## chassless

ever since i got a room for myself, i had no more use for TV.
which is unfortunate since i work on TV commercials.

TNP is cool and hip and hates commercials.


----------



## stevexc

I do hate commercials!

TNP works in the trades


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False!

TNP has a secret love for Les Pauls


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, it's not secret.

TNP loves his gear how it is.


----------



## chassless

True, as simple as it is. What i don't like though is the size of the appartment i live in.

TNP has no problem with staying home on a Friday evening.


----------



## asher

True... but I still prefer social company. Which I distinguish from "going out".

TNP does want it to be 5:30 though.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Over here it's 10pm so nope 

TNP has a hankering to play the videogames of their childhood


----------



## dedsouth333

True. I actually just spent most of the night playing. Super Marionette Broth.s 2 and 3 

Am I getting old? 

TNP can eat 2 entire pizzas in 1 sitting.


----------



## asher

False, and that's before the reflux kicked in too.

TNP wants sushi.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

YES, that would be super nice.

TNP has been in Berlin.


----------



## asher

Never been to Europe. 

TNP secretly loves Death Cab for Cutie.


----------



## chassless

never listened to them, will do next morning.
and i recommend Berlin for any tourist 

TNP will recommend my next trip destination in September!


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Sure why not? Try to go to Prague, I've never been there but it's really beautiful. 

TNP just woke up and scrached his balls. 
(we all do it)


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

False. I don't have those things.

TNP can't believe it's not butter.


----------



## JEngelking

False. I occasionally have my doubts, but ultimately, who am I to question what the butter substitute does with its life?

TNP hates the sound of people slurping coffee/beverages in general.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

It's irritating so yes

TNP plays piano.


----------



## danpluso

Ture, I started piano as part of my schooling a few years before I ever picked up a guitar. I have a midi keyboard in my room right now that I play through my computer.

TNP likes to pose naked in front of the mirror for hours and hours.


----------



## BEADGBE7

False, i do walk around naked all the time, im just not narcissistic about it haha

TNP saw Animals as leaders and Chon last night in PHX, AZ


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Hell no, I would loved to...

TNP really wants a 70s Sunn T Model amp.


----------



## JEngelking

I've been digging the fuzzy/sludgy/doomy tones lately, so yes!

TNP isn't a Les Paul fan.


----------



## BornToLooze

False

TNP is addicted to clash of clans.


----------



## danpluso

Nai, I play Whale Trail when I have a little bit of time to kill, and either Final Fantasy or Chrono Trigger when I have a lot of time to kill.

TNP listens to a Japanese group called "Baby Metal"


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, I don't really like them. I just don't seem the appeal to them...

TNP wants to visit Tokyo one day.


----------



## sniperfreak223

kinda, but not really.

TNP secretly loves The Offspring.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True. Although I'm sometimes vocal about it. 
TNP wasted a ton of money during Steam's summer sale.


----------



## Eliguy666

False, I'm starting to learn self control.

TNP has a favorite overdrive.


----------



## ZeroTolerance94

False, I plug into my amp and go, no pedals for me 

TNP secretly enjoys a genre of music that nobody else likes.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Vaporwave is officially a genre? Cloudrap as well? Then yes

TNP loves ramen. 
*Filthy_frank_I_love_ramen.mp3*


----------



## Eliguy666

Edit: Ninja'd, false.
True, Game Grumps remixes. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olTVByaEe-0

TNP is going to tell us a story about their life.


----------



## BEADGBE7

damn, i was trying to think so hard of a story, then i realized...

FALSE ha

TNP WILL say False, making this statement true, but making you a contradiction


----------



## danpluso

OMG!! False...  no wait, True... AH DAM YOU!!  lol
It's like my logics math course all over again. 

TNP thinks BEADGBE7 is a sneaky little #@#!* and should be banned from this thread for his trickery and shenanigans


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Th-the answer is... 148792174912794712948718924 *beeps, beeep beeeeeeeeeeep*
*overheat*
*smoke coming everywhere*
*starts shaking*





TNP is kinda obsessed with Tool.


----------



## Black43

False, I never really got into Tool if I'm honest.
TNP doesn't like signature guitars because... Its someone else's guitar really.


----------



## Eliguy666

Black43 said:


> False, I never really got into Tool if I'm honest.
> TNP doesn't like signature guitars because... Its someone else's guitar really.



True, though I own the Kerry King tacky fire sig guitar right now. Pickups modded. I've wanted to build my own guitar design forever, partially because I love flying Vs and 8s, and partially because huge-scale multiscale instruments seem really promising to me.

TNP wants a Gibson Firebird.


----------



## BornToLooze

Does this count as a Firebird? It's based on it






TNP has a badass guitar they post a picture of every chance they get.

EDIT: thought it said had a Firebird. Yes I do.


----------



## mcsalty

Eliguy666 said:


> TNP wants a Gibson Firebird.



Nope.
TNP prefers standard tunings over drop-tunings


----------



## chassless

True, not by a large margin though, or not in an elitist way i guess. I often find myself missing some of the chords you can do on drop tunings.

TNP has enjoyed 22 Jump Street!


----------



## chassless

True, not by a large margin though, or not in an elitist way i guess. I often find myself missing some of the chords you can do on drop tunings.

TNP has enjoyed 22 Jump Street!


----------



## BornToLooze

False, still hasn't seen the first one.

TNPs love Supernatural even though apparently mostly chicks watch it.


----------



## BornToLooze

False, still hasn't seen the first one.

TNPs love Supernatural even though apparently mostly chicks watch it.


----------



## dedsouth333

False but I do want their Impala haha.

TNP loves octopus and squid.


----------



## chassless

Cthulhu... Fhtagn... Ia! Ia!! 

TNP will enjoy this song:


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Hell yeah I do enjoy it!

TNP will enjoy this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvXjR00JuoE


----------



## Nats

I did not enjoy that because I don't enjoy copyright claims 

TNP ran out of toilet paper this morning.


----------



## chassless

i am eternally grateful to our Lord and Father for each and every day that passes by in all of our lives with the Toilet Paper He has granted us.
and if He ever chooses to take away his blessing from me, on any day, i shall accept His will.
He has spared me and my family from such calamity and for this, i am infinitely thankful.

TNP becomes increasingly bipolar/hyperactive/creative/irritable when lacking sleep/food and/or under pressure.


----------



## Chickenhawk

False, I think I actually function better on less sleep (3-4 hours, opposed to 6+ that most adults shoot for), and when I'm under pressure / stressed. Lack of food makes me kinda moody, though.

TNP believes that Ryan Martinie is one of the absolute best bassists to play heavy music.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

False, the best bassist on metal nowadays is Dominic Lapointe a.k.a Forest

TNP thinks ordering custom guitars is stupid.


----------



## stevexc

Steve DiGiorgio or go home 

I'm totally down with custom guitars.

TNP understands the Ultimate Truth - everything sounds better on a Tele


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

HELL YEAH.

TNP is planning to buy a singlecut


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

4/5ths true. Debating on either an LTD EC-1000T, PRS SE245, SE Singlecut, Nick Catenese sig, or a Dean Straight Six Z

TNP spent over $50 for the Steam sale.


----------



## BigRick07

True

TNP loves music


----------



## OmegaSlayer

False.
I'm a biatch, I don't love, I fawk. 

TNP loves Chinese Food.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 4/5ths true. Debating on either an LTD EC-1000T, PRS SE245, SE Singlecut, Nick Catenese sig, or a Dean Straight Six Z
> 
> TNP spent over $50 for the Steam sale.



Dude no doubt you have to get the EC. They are brilliant. 



OmegaSlayer said:


> False.
> I'm a biatch, I don't love, I fawk.
> 
> TNP loves Chinese Food.



Yeah I do!

TNP is listening to Pink Floyd
(my sister is listening to them while she cleans her room so...)


----------



## Dan_Vacant

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Dude no doubt you have to get the EC. They are brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do!
> 
> TNP is listening to Pink Floyd
> (my sister is listening to them while she cleans her room so...)



If by Pink Floyd you mean The Melvins then it would be true... but other wise false. (now that you mentioned it I may have to pause the Melvins to listen to Time.)

The next person really really wants an explorer guitar.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

As a matter of fact, I was watching Chappers & Lee latest video and indeed, I would love to get a Explorer/Jackson Kelly

TNP is always grumpy


----------



## stevexc

Get bent.

I mean yes.

TNP could go for some lunch about now


----------



## Mik3D23

True, just ordered pizza 

TNP hates guitars with pickguards


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

I was used to hate them but dude... All those Les Pauls, Jazzmasters... I can't say true or false, I'm biased.

TNP is able to do a backflip


----------



## Dan_Vacant

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> I was used to hate them but dude... All those Les Pauls, Jazzmasters... I can't say true or false, I'm biased.
> 
> TNP is able to do a backflip



Haha false.
Tnp isn't sleeping at their place (not )


----------



## sniperfreak223

False...but I really wish this were true at the moment.

TNP makes awkward Slayer references during sex/foreplay (I actually do from time to time)


----------



## BornToLooze

Nope, made a few Rammstein one before

TNP is an alcoholic.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

BornToLooze said:


> Nope, made a few Rammstein one before
> 
> TNP is an alcoholic.



Not yet so false

The next person uses chopsticks when they eat chines food.


----------



## chassless

i love to! i like to show off that i know how to use them. i've spent a month in Montreal a few years ago, where i ate asian food day in day out, and i could swear i used chopsticks more than forks and knives.

the more the music depresses them, the more TNP likes it.


----------



## sniperfreak223

chassless said:


> i love to! i like to show off that i know how to use them. i've spent a month in Montreal a few years ago, where i ate asian food day in day out, and i could swear i used chopsticks more than forks and knives.
> 
> the more the music depresses them, the more TNP likes it.



so. efing. true.

TNP has used the chorus of "Pussy" by Rammstein as a pickup line.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

True. So what's the problem?

TNP traded their 7 for a banjo.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

I don't have a 7 but a banjo is freakin cool. I would play Taake's Myr all day.

TNP actually listens to vinyl at home.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> I don't have a 7 but a banjo is freakin cool. I would play Taake's Myr all day.
> 
> TNP actually listens to vinyl at home.



I do at my moms but I don't have a turn table where I live atm.
TNP is kind of watching a movie while on here.


----------



## sniperfreak223

yes...among other things. I'm hardcore multitasking right now.

TNP is super stoked for the upcoming weekend.


----------



## asher

Nope. No plans.

TNP loves chili.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True if no beans. False if beans. 

TNP has a holy pally on WoW.


----------



## asher

False. Only played WoW for like six hours.

Besides, Butters is the only Paladin I need.

TNP is going to make and consume entirely too much food and booze on Friday.


----------



## chassless

Very much possible. I've had a very hectic 2-3 weeks of work and i've just started working out again, my appetite and my thirst for craziness are sky high.

TNP has ever taken a day off work only to work some more.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

Indeedy.

TNP uses Cubase


----------



## JayB

False.
TNP has an x-roomate that still owes him money.


----------



## chassless

i'm almost 25 and never left home  it's the norm in my country actually, people most usually leave home when they marry. my brother's 29, he's a surgeon, and also still lives with us.

TNP was utterly terrified that SSO was gone for good and was having panic attacks


----------



## BornToLooze

I was just mad because I wanted to bump my FS thread.

TNP is fixing to go on vacation.


----------



## SenorDingDong

False. But I am on a mental health leave, so maybe that counts.


TNP is seventeen.


----------



## asher

Almost 24 but some days I sure feel like it.

TNP wants a puppy.


----------



## Skrapmetal

No. One hundred times, no. One of our current dogs has me hating them so much that I'm not sure if I'll ever want another dog in my life. He has ruined being a dog owner for me.

TNP is color blind.


----------



## Khaerruhl

No Im not. Nice red display pic by the way! 

TNP prefers Holy Balls over GSus.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

False

TNP has tried to swipe scroll on something that isn't a touchscreen. Bonus points if it was a book.


----------



## asher

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> False
> 
> TNP has tried to swipe scroll on something that isn't a touchscreen. Bonus points if it was a book.



Don't think so. But I have reached to Ctrl-Z while actually physically drawing.

TNP draws their questions off their current moment.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

True, I was reading, jetlagged as hell and I tried to swipe up on the page. I'm good now though. Got some good sleep, going to sleep well tonight and then Tech Fest tomorrow!

TNP has travelled outside his/her country.


----------



## chassless

^ i think you've skipped a post...

One of my greatest goal is to visit other countries as often as possible, at least once a year. I have been to a total of 12 countries so far not including transit (or less than 24h)

TNP abhors solipsism and considers it the lowest form of philosophical thought
("nothing is real, everything is a part of my imagination, stuff don't exist when i don't look at them")


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Never even heard it until now, but yes, that honestly just strikes me as really dumb and egocentric.

TNP has tiny hands but has no trouble playing long scale 8 string guitars (much like myself)


----------



## Yo_Wattup

I have tiny hands and have no trouble playing 35" six string basses. 30" guitars are for wusses. 

TNP has a partner who owns a pet that they hate but have to pretend to like.


----------



## Bearitone

False. I got medium sized hands and can handle long stretches well enough.
TNP has never broken a bone


----------



## mcsalty

Incorrect-o
TNP should probably be sleeping right now


----------



## Fiction

True, not that it's bed time, I'm just currently running on 2 hours sleep in the past 36 hours.

TNP is reading this thread on the toilet.


----------



## chassless

no. i'm at work. though i ritualistically open my control panel every morning while meditating on my throne.

TNP loses weight if they stop working out, instead of gaining weight.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Dunno, never worked out. But that could be because muscle is heavier than fat.

TNP is nauseous of the warm weather.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

False. I live in Vegas, it's ****ing a billion degrees here.

TNP is going to link me with some good music!


----------



## Eliguy666

True.


TNP is afraid of at least one totally-harmless animal.


----------



## Chuck

False. Only animals I fear are wasps, but those mofos are mean. 

TNP wants to eat some waffles.


----------



## Noxon

True. I could go for some waffles for sure.

TNP secretly thinks that one or more of the most liked bands here are overrated. Not bad, just overrated.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

So much true

TNP wants a nice bass guitar to go with his too expensive guitar.


----------



## stevexc

Actually I think my most expensive bass is worth close to the same as my most expensive guitar... so I need a matching pair 

TNP is taking an awesome summer trip this year for vacation!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Ha, nope just chilling and anticipating university/gap year.

TNP prefers riffs to solos


----------



## Eliguy666

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> Ha, nope just chilling and anticipating university/gap year.
> 
> TNP prefers riffs to solos



True. LONG SCALES FOR LIFE.

TNP likes Turmion Katilot. After listening to them.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Just listened to them, not my thing tbh 

TNP likes spicy food


----------



## asher

but it doesn't like me.

TNP likes summer better than winter.


----------



## dedsouth333

So much false! I've even considered moving to Siberia a time or two, haha. TNP can't wait for the 8 string acoustics to become available at Rondo.


----------



## BornToLooze

False, I can barely figure out what to do with 7.

TNP has seen a really nice guitar that they want, but it has more strings than they would know what to do with.

Like this


----------



## -42-

False? Aesthetically any string count above eight doesn't do it for me so I don't see myself going "I'd really buy that if it had less strings" because by then the whole guitar looks weird.

TNP thinks that wearing beanies in sunny weather is cool.


----------



## mcsalty

-42- said:


> False? Aesthetically any string count above eight doesn't do it for me so I don't see myself going "I'd really buy that if it had less strings" because by then the whole guitar looks weird.
> 
> TNP thinks that wearing beanies in sunny weather is cool.



I wear them when i skate to keep my hair out of the way

TNP frequently has to talk their self out of buying new guitars


----------



## AndruwX

False, I don't even have money.
TNP thinks he/she's retarded.


----------



## asher

Quite frequently, yes.

TNP needs to listen to Moon Hooch right now, true/true.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

False...
TNP prefers actives over passives...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

No preference to be honest. Both have their own charms.

TNP has a lot of bruises of which he doesn't know where they came from.


----------



## chassless

i often have a few bruises here and there. but i always know where they come from  i kick people and heavy bags on a weekly basis.

on that same line of thought, TNP has a few scars on their body from their childhood they don't remember how they happened in the first place.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

False.
I have only one scar on the right calf and I got it at 34.

TNP loves to eat unhealthy food on the beach


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Dunno, I never go outside.

TNP wants a Carvin.


----------



## chassless

True. they are so visually appealing, and all the customization options don't help at all.

TNP is planning a near-future GAS related purchase...


----------



## asher

chassless said:


> True. they are so visually appealing, and all the customization options don't help at all.
> 
> TNP is planning a near-future GAS related purchase...



Yeeeeep. Sorta.

TNP is gonna get down on Friday.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, I don't have a girlfriend named Friday.

TNP has a weakness for redhaired women.


----------



## chassless

that is too true, and painfully so. i love both natural and dyed redheads.

TNP's guilty pleasure is sweets.


----------



## Forrest_H

False. Mine is actually really fatty steak 

TNP's guilty pleasure is short girls.


----------



## chassless

False. i like them tall and athletic 

but petite girls are adorable too.

TNP thinks the Kingslayer Cimmerian is ZOMGYUM
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4118784-post637.html


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I really dislike it to be honest.

TNP thinks I'm an idiot for that.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Doublepost, sorry


----------



## metaldoggie

Not really.....I'm not that into it either.

TNP is not wearing underwear.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Yep, guilty, just got back from work and I'm only wearing some shorts and catching up on 'New Girl' whilst eating lasagne. 

TNP prioritises booty over rack (I know I do)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damn right. 

TNP needs sleep.


----------



## Taylor

Sleep? What's that? There is no sleep here.

TNP played their guitar for over an hour today.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, it's too warm to go plowing on a fretboard.

TNP is bad at taking other people's opinions.


----------



## chassless

i used to be pretty sensitive about people's comments and opinions until i learned to be fine in my own skin and therefore accepting of everything. everything is fine, as long as it doesn't hurt anybody.

TNP really hates close minded people.


----------



## -42-

False. I hate very few people to begin with.

TNP uses their smartphone on the john.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

True, though I put it away when I'm with someone. I also don't like people pulling out their phone when I'm with them.

TNP just ate something terribly bad.


----------



## chassless

i just had a a few gin and rum drinks, a large beer, a grilled chicken pasta salad, a chopped meat pita thing, a tabbouleh salad (something with tomatoes), a yogurt drink, a strawberry custard pie from mcdonald's and a chocolate coconut mocha drink. and a smoke. and i don't smoke. i don't even know how my stomach is handling all this, i'm gonna have terrible dreams this night.

TNP is gonna have a bad time on the john tomorrow morning.


----------



## Daeniel

False, unless after the gym tonight I get out to get at least a couple of liters of dark beer... oh wait... now I see how that could happen.

TNP is going to love the next In Flames album.


----------



## chassless

i dunno... it's just not the same without Jesper 

TNP is one of those "i like their older stuff better" elitists!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Sometimes, for example, I hated the latest Nile album, but I love what Karnivool brought out last most of all their work.

TNP has a hatret for feminism.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

No I don't hate feminism

TNP loves gin as much as I do


----------



## metaldoggie

I dont know how much you like....
Im not big on gin.....dark ales and rum for me (not together mind)

TNP likes Marmite


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Nope. I'm Amurrican.

TNP prefers bananas over apples when it comes to the peanut-butter-and-fruit combination.


----------



## asher

Preciousyetvicious said:


> Nope. I'm Amurrican.
> 
> TNP prefers bananas over apples when it comes to the peanut-butter-and-fruit combination.



False.

I don't do either. I barely eat any peanut butter any more, actually. Last thing was probably celery.

TNP needs more videogames in their life.


----------



## piggins411

False

I've been playing a sickening amount of Borderlands recently

TNP is a huge Bomb the Music Industry! fan


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Sadly, have to say false. Don't even know who they are, but looks like I have more things to go check out!

TNP knows how to use a paintbrush.


----------



## downburst82

True I'm a professional house painter, my cuts are SICK!!!

TNP thinks tone is "all in the hands"


----------



## chassless

(not completely) False. You can't just create high gain with your hands. Or create a humbucker sound on single coils. I think the phrase though is about 80% true though and should be taught to all beginners early on to teach them how to properly play, how to make best use of their gear, and to reduce future GAS later on.

TNP is already bashing the 50 shades of grey movie even though s/he hasn't even watched it yet.


----------



## asher

I'm familiar enough with the whole thing to not need to see it to have giant problems with it 

TNP would rather be at work today (unlike me).


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

False, it's weekend, fvck work.

TNP has a lot of gear he wants, but not teh moneyz


----------



## asher

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> False, it's weekend, fvck work.
> 
> TNP has a lot of gear he wants, but not teh moneyz



Actually I'm in a pretty damn good spot, ignoring those "hey it would be cool to have X" thoughts that don't go anywhere else.

TNP is hungover.


----------



## Kashmir

False, that was yesterday 

TNP has not showered today


----------



## metaldoggie

False, I thought about not bothering but I felt icky.

TNP actually did think Bugs Bunny was attractive, when he put on a dress and played a girl bunny


----------



## Nour Ayasso

LOL... False.

TNP thinks Katy Perry pulled off those "deer legs" at the end of Extraterrestrial.


----------

